# The Person Below Me (TPBM) Pt. III



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2007)

Not at all. If I didn't think that I might hit a neighbors house, I would pull out M1D and vaporize those puffy tailed rats.

TPBM owns an M1D.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2007)

I wish. I've got a M1 sitting in pieces at home right now. Waiting to have a nice clean Danish barrel installed so I can start shooting her again.

TPBM thinks the M1 Garand is the greatest Battle implement ever produced.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope but it was a great weapon.

TPBM is glad that a new TPBM thread was re-started fresh.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya needed a trim! 

TPBM wants to go fishing later...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 20, 2007)

not really

TPBM is going to the drags tonight


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope, Screaming Eagle, I've got some stuff to do. 

TPBM has watched all three Rambo movies.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I have and when they originally came out as well...

TPBM might be doing some skiing some now that the snow is coming.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope, I hate skiing. I like ice-skating tho.

TPBM likes speed skating, too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope not really but I do think it requires a lot of talent.

TPBM plays in a band.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 20, 2007)

Not currently but have done.

Hope to soon once school is over, thrash/speed metal here I come 

TPBM is going to a musical...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2007)

Not any time soon. However, when "42nd Street" comes back to Norfolk, I'd
like to go...

TPBM believes in the "hereafter"......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Believe in many things....

TPBM is a buddhist.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope, I'm Christian.

TPBM believes in Lucky13's quote "When you're out of F-8's... You're out of fighters!"


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2007)

That was before the F-22 came along....

TPBM would like to sleep in Sunday morn.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I would. I effing deserve it.

TPBM likes a light breakfast on Sunday morn.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, if eight pieces of toast is a light breakfast, then yes Matt.

TPBM wants to become "Master of Triplicate Posts".


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope I just wanna be me

TPBM likes playing racing games


----------



## Heinz (Oct 21, 2007)

Ya I do.

I own 4, I'm not a big gamer though.

TPBM likes writing short stories......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope not really.

TPBM enjoys writing lyrics for songs.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope... Use to enjoy writing limericks, tho..

TPBM has a big day planned....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope. Day of rest. All I get in a week.

TPBM things that 109s 8 pieces of toast is slightly disturbing.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2007)

Definately.... seems the eggs are missing...

TPBM is dieting.....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Oct 21, 2007)

That is somewhat disturbing. Why 8 pieces of toast? Why not 2 and something else?

TPBM believes in income redistribution.

Edit: Charles - beat me to the punch!

Nope not dieting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2007)

Indeed I do Sir! You will distribute your income to me for spending....

TPBM will now say a few chosen words about their local politicians...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mother effers.

TPBM is appalled.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2007)

Nop, I don't care

TPBM lives in a tree


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope, not the last time I checked. (Adler checks real quickly...)

TPBM is pissed off at there football team at the moment.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep, they make it to 2008, but they play lousy football.

TPBM played football (soccer), this morning


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2007)

No.... I'm a bit old for rough games. (Poker, anyone ?)

TPBM will watch pro football today....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm up for poker....$100 lower limit?

Nope, I'm not....

TPBM likes to read poetry to an audience...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope

TPBM is pissed off because there NFL team lost again.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 21, 2007)

No.... I was watching the NASCAR race. Jimmie Johnson won at Martinsville,
Va.... again. Now that tic's me off !

TPBM could care less.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rather watch NASCAR from the 50's and 60's.....sorry Sir!

TPBM is taking his SWMBO to an expensive restaurant next weekend...


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope, Lucky. 

TPBM remembers watching "Signal 30" and other Driver's Ed films (I watch them all the time, for some reason...)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 21, 2007)

never had watched a drivers ed film

TPBM has the new AC/DC dvd


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2007)

I do not.....

TPBM wonders what the heck Drivers Ed flicks are....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 22, 2007)

I know what they are

TPBM has whitewall tyres


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish that I had a car that deserved that....























TPBM has a leather outfit.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2007)

Only a jacket...

TPBM hates Monday's.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes I do.

TPBM is eating left overs tonight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope, my stomach can't handle a second night of the Chile I made last night.

TPBM has Spicy Chile induced Ulcers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM is one of those that love to reverse engineer.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 22, 2007)

No, I can't even forward engineer.

TPBM will not watch the World Series (I'm not 'cause the Yanks ain't in it).

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2007)

I probably will not..... I havn't seen any games this season, why start now ?

TPBM forgot he had something to do...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot to stop at a Red light this morning and was awarded a Traffic Ticket!!!

TPBM thinks the Minnesota Vikings are a terrible Football Team


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Yeah, I forgot to stop at a Red light this morning and was awarded a Traffic Ticket!!!




You're lucky..... in Virginia that would cost you about $1,500.00 (if you
have a clean record).

I really have no opinion about the Vikings....

TPBM has a clean driving record...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2007)

That I do.

TPBM believes in driving as fast as they can and does not care about the safety of others.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope, I usually drive the maximum speed allowed. 

TPBM owns a Ferrari


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope a BMW... and I think "BMW" stands for "*B*roken *M*ore than *W*orks."

TPBM

watched a good movie this past weekend.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah. Mr. Mrs. Smith with Brad Pitt and Angelina Jollie. 

TPBM has more than one alarm clock.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, and I still have troubles getting out of bed in the morning.

TPBM has remembers eating Quisp cereal for breakfast.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2007)

No.... I was into Rice Crispies and Wheaties...... Quisp came many years
later.

TPBM likes his coffee like he likes his women (hot, blond sweet ?)

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry Charles, I don't drink coffee. 

TPBM would like to become a mercenary or soldier or fortune.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2007)

Forty years ago, perhaps..... Blackwater, USA is just down the road....

TPBM is a chess player....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 22, 2007)

not a very good one though......
TPBM has an update about the fires in california....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2007)

The only thing I heard was a multi-million dollar "castle" went up in flames.
I didn't catch the 6 pm news.

TPBM is thinking about raiding the fridge......

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Oct 23, 2007)

been there done that.............

TPBM is in the mood for some jazz...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't really like jazz......

TPBM is a blues man though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a big fan but I believe that you can draw great influence from it and Blues has given us some of the greatest guitar players of all times.

TPBM is at work at the moment.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes.... I am.... Not much going on, tho...

TPBM took today off....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2007)

Nope I am at work as well.

TPBM hates there job.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 23, 2007)

Nope - can't wait to start flying MV-22s!

TPBM has never flown other than comm carriers.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 23, 2007)

Not true.... as an Aviation Radioman I flew in lots of aircraft.

TPBM knows a good limerick and will tell us.....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry Charles, don't know any. 

TPBM wants to have their own country, and have themselves as the ruler.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 24, 2007)

yes and no

TPBM works from home


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2007)

I wish....

TPBM is off for the rest of the week, like me.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 24, 2007)

yup 


TPBM is a fan of neil Young....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2007)

He is not bad. I am not a big fan though.

TPBM has seen Meat Loaf in concert.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2007)

Meat Loaf who ?

TPBM enjoys opera

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2007)

No opera for me, would have to shove the longest pair of knitting needles I could find into my ears if someone forced me to go to the Opera!!!

TPBM wants Barbequed Ribs for dinner sometime this week.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2007)

That's a good idea.... think I'll take the wife to "Frankies" (The Place For Ribs)
this week.....

TPBM is going out for lunch, today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep, forgot my lunch at home this morning. The place to go for BBQ Ribs in my area is my backyard. I think I'll break out the smoker this weekend and make up a batch. There goes the diet;(

TPBM has lost a lot of weight in the couple of years.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 25, 2007)

yep

TPBM is on a "seefood" diet


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish. I bet I've lost 1500lbs over the course of my lifetime.

TPBM likes their ribs dry rubbed versus wet sauced.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 25, 2007)

Absolutely!!!!! Rub is better than slathered sauce. Pork or Beef.. BBQ sauce to dip is good

TPBM

Needs to go to the dentist


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope, I went a couple of months ago Comiso. 

TPBM went to Russia on their OE.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

Me BF109_g clashed...

I havn't been to Russia since 1954.....

TPBM is trying to lose weight....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes I am. Managed to loose 100#, but have gained about 20 back, been going up and down for a few months now. 

TPBM has shot in or attended a Cowboy Action shooting competition.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't think so. It sounds like fun though.

TPBM believes he can fly.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 25, 2007)

Only in an airplane.

TPBM believes in reincarnation.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not sure that I do.... or don't !

TPBM's wife sez he has selective hearing.....

Charles


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2007)

of course if I was a man...its the only thing that helps save some of ya'lls sanity..or lack thereof..

I have had TOO many instances that reincarnation is the ONLY explination. Like why I know ANY vietnamese.


TPBM refuses to eat liver.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 25, 2007)

I never had it - don't think I ever will. Not on my to do list.

TPBM is excited about something and will reveal.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope.....sorry.

TPBM has two left or is right feet and can't dance....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 26, 2007)

yep can't dance lucky

TPBM has pets and will tell us what they are


----------



## Heinz (Oct 26, 2007)

1 cat, though he is rather demented to say the least. Has an identity problem and believes hes a dog judging on the things he does!

TPBM is nervous about something coming up.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope.....just gonna go and give blood.

TPBM remembers watching Anita Ekberg take a stroll in Fontana di Trevi in Federico Fellini's La dolce vita.....and thinking HOT DAMN!!!


----------



## mkloby (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't even know what that means.

TPBM will explain Lucky's post to me.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2007)

If I remember the film correctly, there was quite a bounce to her bosom, and they kept filming her from behind.... what a movement !

TPBM has the day off (like me)...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope but I have the weekend off as usual and I have Veterans Day (Observed on Monday) off.

TPBM will tell us how they are going to remember the Veterans on Veterans Day.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 26, 2007)

Our Vetransday is in June or something. It's on HMS Prince Bernhards birthday. Before he died we celebrated on may the 5th (end of WWI in Holland) and I still do. i go to Wageningen, the place were the Germans surrendered to allied forces in the Lowlands and wtch the Vetrans walk by. Afterwards we usually have one hell of a party 

TPBM has to work in the weekend


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope, have not worked a weekend in several years.

TPBM feels like they were hit by a Train, then run over by a Bus this morning, like I do!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope, didn't drink *that* much

TPBM doesn't know what this TPBM game is all about


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfortunately was not from drinking. Two car and one motorcycle accident is really raising havic with the body these days.

The Person Below Me thinks NASCAR is boring.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't understand, you were having 3 accidents on one day?

By the way, Nascar reallyis boring, they do the same boring oval lap over and over again, so you cannot really see who's in the lead without the commentator telling you.

TPBM wonders if Bucksnort really messed up the thread or answered the question by doing just that


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope, I understand the game, just forgot to answer your question, DOH.
Three accidents were spread over several years. 

TPBM could care less about my personal injuries;(


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2007)

On the contrary... I do care about your personal injuries. I have lots of
friends on the forum and you (Buck) are included. Get well soon...

TPBM shares my feelings toward Buck.......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks you. Am feeling much better after taking a handful of Advil. Sure raises heck with the stomach, but it is the only thing that helps on the days I am really sore.

TPBM is thinking of grilling or Barbequeing (they are two different things contrary to what most think) sometime this weekend. (I am doing some Pork Spare Ribs myself).


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2007)

No.... I do not own a grill... I do have a habatchi, tho, and I prefer it.
Promised the Mrs. I'd take her to Frankies ("The Place for Ribs") this Sat.

TPBM would like to see some rain (been raining here for 2.5 days)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

No more rain!!! Sounds like you are getting the weather we had here in Minnesota all of October.

TPBM keeps finding himself in the thread called "Breaking News" looking at the scenery.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 26, 2007)

It's just like going to Sears with the wife.... 
I always wind up in ladies undies..... 

TPBM has the same problem...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope you mean in the Undies Dept. and not actually "in ladies undies" I don't have a wife so it would be a little awkward for me to be standing alone in the ladies undies dept.

TPBM has experienced Charles dilema in the undies dept.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't have a missus

TPBM hates going shopping with the wife


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't have a missus either....never bothered me to go shopping with my ex...she said that I had the patience if a saint....

TPBM believes in UFO's and USO's.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

Of course.... I believe there is _*something*_ out there.

TPBM had to change his plans for today....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 27, 2007)

No change. Gonna go sit in the rain and watch my kid play football (Go Moravian College, beat Ursinus!)

TPBM wants it to stop raining so he can play golf.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

Not a duffer, TO.... and we do need the rain. It's been raining off and on,
in Va. Beach, Va for three days. My Japanese maples are lovin' it !

TPBM wants to play golf.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

He does not....I don't have the temper or know enough swearing words to play.....

TPBM is more a cricket fan....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2007)

No I cant stand cricket but I do love Golf and I did play Golf today. I only got 9 wholes in though because of the weather. Still it was a good time.

TPBM thinks golf is boring.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yup!

TPBM think that I lack class and refinement thinking that.....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

I wouldn't say that.... I don't think much of golf either

TPBM smokes too much.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry O' Enlighted One, I don't smoke....

TPBM has been to USS Arizona.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh boy.... now I'm the "O' Enlighted One".... Adler will be pleased...

I have been passed it, coming into Pearl Harbor on a ship, but we were going 
back to the states after 11 months in Nam, and all we did was stop for fuel.

TPBM would like to go to Pearl Harbor...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 27, 2007)

Absolutely! I'll get there someday.

TPBM is doing nothing exciting tonight.

TO


----------



## Becca (Oct 27, 2007)

Well..maybe eating a little squid *giggle* 

TPBM is remembered that tonight the clocks roll back an hour.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

we don't have daylight savings in queensland. but no I didn't know that.

TPBM is getting ready for daylight savings


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 27, 2007)

Clocks fall back next week, Sunday Nov 4 at 2:00 AM.

TPBM could care less.

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

You're right I can't

TPBM could care less about global warming


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

I guess I should..... however, in twenty years, will it matter to me ?

TPBM suffers from "jet lag" each time they fly....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Can't say that I do....

TPBM has been to the Red Square...


----------



## Heinz (Oct 28, 2007)

nup.

TPBM hates humidity...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2007)

Not really, the heat and humidity do not bother me. Now, cold bothers me !

TPBM slept in this Sunday morning.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes I did. I did not get out of bed until 10 AM this morning. It was a rather long night at the Irish Pub.

TPBM has a rather large porn collection.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2007)

Well..... I wouldn't say it's large, but I do have quite a bit of Kay Parker and Honey Wilder..... my favorites !

TPBM has never seen a "porn" movie...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

You are talking to a ex soldier here...

TPBM swears like a sailor.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

No - not very often. I have made it a point to stop swearing when the baby was born... sometimes it isn't successful when the baby's not around.

TPBM is dreading work on Monday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually I am...

TPBM believes the weekend is too short.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2007)

Indeed he does......

As for swearing.....I'd make you blush when I swear.....

TPBM has driven on Laguna Seca....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2007)

No..... but I did drive in the drag races at Darlington, back in the late 50's
Had a screamin' '57 Chevvy.

TPBM is a Ford person....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

True - I am. Have two Fords now, and used to have an 87 GT and a 90 GT. Miss those days - but I will acquire another fox body one day!

TPBM hates Ford


----------



## Marcel (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope, but I don't like them either

TPBM thinks the Volkswagen Beetle was the greatest car ever


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope but it is a great classic car.

TPBM is watching NFL today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope....

GO MOPAR!!!

As for Da Cheese Man.....any good stories from your dragracing past? Would love to "hear" some....

TPBM would love to see Budapest, Prague, Wienna, Venice, St Petersburg....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 28, 2007)

I second that Lucky, go MOPAR!. as for the TPBM, I wouldn't mid going to all those places.

TPBM loves travelling


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, I do.... But since I retired from the Navy, I don't get to do it too much.

TPBM has been to Barcelona....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM want more tattoo's so bad that he can taste it......(I know that I do)


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

No ! You do want me in divorce court, don't you ? (I have one).

TPBM, like me, hates Monday's...

Charles


----------



## Becca (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't mind them, really. I tend to get them out of the way a few at a time.


TPBM is efficent.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolutely ! That's why my company pays me the big bucks .... 

TPBM disagrees....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

At times. I'm organized that helps.

And ccheese, why do you hate Monday's? I thought you were retired.

TPBM is a morning person.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

Matt: I retired from the Navy in '71.... then I went to work for a living.

Yes I am a morning person.... up early, even on weekends.

TPBM is a workaholic....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Aye, right! 

TPBM now gonna explain einstein's relativity theory for us....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

F=ma; except when you are observing

TPBM didn't get that.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

You're right.... I thought it was E-mc(squared)

TPBM will explain F=ma.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope.

TPBM hates math.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

You are correct..... it was not one of my better subjects...

TPBM didn't finish school (like me)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe F=MA is one of Newton's laws of motion?

TPBM wonders if Newton's Laws of Motion applies when you are very drunk and the room starts spinning?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

Newton's. Yes. And drunk? I've tested that theory. They apply.

TPBM worries about their health.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2007)

No I do not, but I do think alot about making sure my family is set for if I were to just pass away tonight.

TPBM is drinking tonight.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, I think I'm catching a cold at the moment.

TPBM has a higher IQ than Einstein


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2007)

Not sure if I do or not.

TPBM is wondering why Marcel is drinking if he has a cold tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Not unless it's warm whisky with sugar....or whatever it was....

TPBM has their own cure when getting the cold.....


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2007)

Sure, Berenburg, it's like a spicy gin from Friesland. It makes you very happy  

TPBM doesn't know where Friesland is


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

I do believe it's in the Netherlands (up north)..

TPBM will correct me if I'm wrong....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2007)

No, you're right, you know your geography, Charles 

TPBM is not good in geography at all


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually, I'm pretty good geographically.

TPBM is getting ready for cold weather.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2007)

There will be no cold weather due to Global Warming!!!

TPBM wished Al Gore would just go away.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, I am. My greenhouse is all clean, and ready for the geraniums and cacti
and the other stuff. Hanging baskets (spider plants) will fill it up. I hope it
doesn't get *that* cold.

TPBM wants a white Christmas....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang, CCheese must have some sort of alarm that goes off when a new post happens in this thread
Don't care if Christmas is white, don't like shoveling the snow.

TPBM has a girlfriend his wife doesn't know about.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 29, 2007)

No, bucksnort, my mum knows about my girlfriend in Australia. 

TPBM remembers watching "Hogan's Heroes".


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep.... I liked Le Beau....

TPBM remembers the buxom blonde......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, there were actually a couple Buxom blonde secretaries on that show.

TPBM has seen Fawlty Towers with John Cleese and LHAO when the Germans paid the Hotel a visit.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, it's the best one of the whole series. I liked the "Herman Goering Salad" while not mentioning the war 

TPBM has absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, that was funny. And the high legged goose step John Cleese did was hilarious.

TPBM still doesn't know what Marcel and I are talking about.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2007)

No, the goose hit me on the head. What was that again?

TPBM has never had a goose on his/her head


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

Grey Goose.

TPBM thought that John Cleese's wife during the Fawlty Towers years was a hottie.

[Shes in the purple dress. Mmmmhmmmm.]


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_pl1PTQTg4_


----------



## Becca (Oct 29, 2007)

He worked for the Ministry of Silly Walks. 
And sure..why not. I like Connie Booth, she was there for the Flying Circus years..QUITE a trooper.

TPBM is thinking about making some Mardi Gras celebrations this year.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 29, 2007)

nope i don't swing that way. 

TPBM is an habitual smoker....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope, gave up that habit in 1973..... cold turkey, even...

TPBM stayed up late, tonight....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Oct 29, 2007)

12:30am late? 

Thats average for me 

TPBM is playing sport today/tonight...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM has a crush on someone at work....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 30, 2007)

Not really. But there was this girl at the club. Don't think she knew it though. 

TPBM is going to visit a prison.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

No... don't like bars..

TPBM wears an earring.....

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope. 

TPBM wants to explore the South Pole.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

No.... Don't like the cold....

TPBM has a big day planned....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope not really. Next big day will be Thanksgiving.

TPBM thinks that men with earings are gay.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2007)

Indeed he has....to do feck all....!

TPBM is a Knights Templar fan....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope.....I don't.

Cheeky Adler......jump the line like that....

TPBM is the same though: TPBM is a Knights Templar fan....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmmm are we talking about the Knights Templar... the fraternal 
organization ? The guys with the plumed hats ? I'm not a member, 
but have friends who are.

TPBM was a boy scout...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2007)

We're talking the "real" thing.....







I wasn't.....

TPBM likes to read about pirates.....Captain Kidd, Blackbeard and the likes....


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucky ... send me a PM about the Knights Templar..

Yes, I like to read about the real ones......

TPBM likes tea and crimpets.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

No I do not.

TPBM likes to read fantasy stories.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 30, 2007)

No, I'd rather read about historical topics.

TPBM is dressing up for Halloween.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes as a Flasher. 

TPBM believes that Holloween is a devils day.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

No.... but it has certainly changed since I was a youngster !

TPBM can't wait for Christmas

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

I actually do love the Christmas time. It is my favorite time of the year here in Germany because of all the snow and Christmas Markets.

TPBM thinks Christmas is overated.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

Here in the states it is.... Christmas stuff is in all the stores and it's not
Holloween yet !!

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yup.....x-mas has been ruined buy merchants.....

TPBM sing in the shower.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I sing old 80s Rock Songs in the Shower.

TPBM is translating stuff at work at the moment.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope, Chris.

TPBM likes The Clash.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

The Clash ? Is that I rock group ? I know nothing of them....

TPBM bought lunch for a friend today...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nope, have not even gone out to lunch yet.

TPBM has seen the movie Pearl Harbor with Ben Affleck and hated it.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 30, 2007)

I only watched the battle scenes and FFWD through the rest... gotta love dvds

TPBM

Thinks China's moon program will be a huge success and we'll be sorry we didn't exploit our momentum.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

China has a moon program ? Gollllllieeeeee !

I wonder if our moon program is wasted money.....

TPBM wonders too

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 30, 2007)

Always been a supporter of the space program. Lots of good spin-off technology to help the human race.

TPBM believes in vampires and werewolves.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

No but I can understand why some people do.

TPBM has had a massage lately.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, the ones I see in my neighborhood seem to crave Candy this time of year.

TPBM knows someone that has witnessed a Bigfoot in the wild (where else would you see one)?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

Buck--- You and Adler clashed posts....

Nope, never saw or claimed to have seen Bigfoot.....

TPBM is a fishing fool !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

I do enjoy fishing.

TPBM enjoys hunting.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess I'm becoming the Clashmaster on this thread.

Yes I do enjoy hunting, getting ready for the Deer opener this weekend.

TPBM enjoys fresh Venison Steaks.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

Not really.... to me it smells bad. My son in law has an all year round deer
hunting licence (in Va.) and has so much venison he gives it to the poor
and down-trodden.

TPBM wants it to snow....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 30, 2007)

On Christmas Eve...definitely! 

TPBM doesn't want to shovel it.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2007)

No, I hate shoveling snow, but would like some for Deer hunting this weekend.

TPBM hates having his computer crash a month after the warranty runs out!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 30, 2007)

No' I'll fix it myself.

TPBM hates Windows


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't mind Windows.... I'm an old MS/DOS person so I know my way around
a computer. Use to build my own.

TPBM is also computer literate...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much, but I wouldn't describe myself as a "wirehead".

TPBM collects "stuff".

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, all kinds of stuff most of which I should just throw away. Am computer literate as well, but the part that seems to go bad is the part that cannot acutally be repaired!!!

TPBM has a temporary case of attention deficit disorder.

What did I just say again?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 30, 2007)

What was the topic ? Oh yea, ADD. I sometime wonder if it's temporary.
My problem is "CRS"...

TPBM has CRS too

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah no i don't thankfully...
TPBM is a book worm


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 30, 2007)

I read regularly, but not really a book worm. In the middle of Red Rabbit now.

TPBM watches FutureWeapons on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't seen it. I should look it up.

TPBM misses Dogfights.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2007)

What few that I saw. Shame to see it go.

TPBM wishes their were more WWI dogfight episodes.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 31, 2007)

Never seen Dogfight.

TPBM will send me his DVD's with his collection dogfights episodes


----------



## ccheese (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not aware that "Dogfights" is out on DVD.... Besides, you really wouldn't want my DVD's.....

TPBM wants to quit smoking....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nope, never really started smoking cigarettes. Smoke the occasional Cigar though. I do like smoked Ribs though 

TPBM will tell me about thier favorite Cigar.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmmmm...........


I don't know what's up.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 31, 2007)

Soundbreaker.... If you don't, I don't know either....

TPBM went Trick or Treating with his kids.....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 31, 2007)

No, Charles. I'm too old 

TPBM remembers watching "London's Burning".


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 1, 2007)

was that the show all about the firefighters? If so, then yes

TPBM will correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

Gee.... I donno...

TPBM would like to take the day off....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 1, 2007)

When you're retired, every day is a day off. But I got lots of chores to do.

TPBM is recovering from Halloween.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2007)

Naw I did not do much for Holloween last night.

TPBM is getting ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

Not quite yet..... got a few weeks....

TPBM is a Heavy Metal fan....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Nov 1, 2007)

Very much so * bangs head *


TPBM has a test of some sort coming up...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM likes big band music.....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

YES I DO.... Miller, Goodman, Dorsey, Berrigan, Teagarden all of them

TPBM likes to dance....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2007)

Actually I do. I took several years of dance lessons with my wife together.

TPBM likes to sing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2007)

Naaaah.....

TPBM has big plans for the weekend....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope.... just do stuff around the house....

TPBM is planning a Big Thanksgiving Dinner.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope, younger sister is cooking for Thanksgiving. I've been told I have to make a Chocolate Pecan Pie though.

TPBM would like a piece of Chocolate Pecan Pie.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

No thanks.... I'll pass..... (CHOCOLATE Pecan Pie ?)

TPBM would like some tho......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have no idea whatsoever what that is.....

TPBM has tried Haggis....and liked it.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh no, the very idea at the moment. I think I got the flu, so, eh, 

TPBM likes haggis tho


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't have a clue what haggis is...

TPBM will tell me about it....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 1, 2007)

Haggis is made of assorted ground up sheep parts (heart, liver, lungs typically) mixed with onions, oatmeal, and spices and cooked in the stomach of the animal. I think it originates from Scotland?

TPBM will not be having dinner after finding out what Haggis is.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2007)

That doesn't bother me. But I don't think I'll try it.

TPBM is going to have a GREAT dinner, tonight.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope. Passed on dinner.

TPBM likes raw oysters.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, Lucky. I'm more into The Clash and the Sex Pistols. 

TPBM thinks Sid Vicious is the most infamous lead singer of all time.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 2, 2007)

Not really. Freddie Mercury, Ozzy Osbourne there is a big list.


TPBM feels awesome cause its Friday..


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 2, 2007)

You read my mind, Heinz 

TPBM was into video games when they were younger.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was younger yeah, but I still prefered to use my imagination and play outside.

TPBM is traveling this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, short trip to Northern Minnesota for some hunting.

TPBM shoots a rifle regularly.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2007)

No, but I do take my pistols to the range quite often,

TPBM is pigging out on leftover Halloween candy....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope.....on my way to my local gin mill for a few Guinness.

TPBM takes part in battle reenactments....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, witnessed a few though. Mmmmm Guinness!!!

TPBM thinks Guinness is good for you.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2007)

You, Guinness is good for *you* .... Remember, I'm the drunk !

TPBM prefers stout...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2007)

Triple Stout please.

TPBM likes Butterfingers.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I do..... and Baby Ruth's, too

TPBM likes ketsup on his steak...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I think that's an Amercan habit, putting ketsup on everything 

TPBM had donuts for breakfast


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM knows their national hymn to the last word.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm there are 18 couplets, so eh no..

TPBM is quite a patriot tho


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I don't hate Bush. He's too funny. 

TPBM would like to see if UFO's exist on Mars.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 3, 2007)

not really

TPBM is still hungover


----------



## ccheese (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope..... don't do that anymore. I do miss a "cold one" every now and then...

TPBM overslept this morning.....

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Nov 3, 2007)

I got home from work at about half four in the morning, and woke up at nine - is that oversleeping?

TPBM thinks his job is amazing...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 3, 2007)

its alright when I become a tradesman thats when I earn the big bucks

TPBM has a big block engine in their car(s)


----------



## Heinz (Nov 3, 2007)

alas no.... the old 202 straigh six at the moment 

TPBM is expecting a thunderstorm.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

Can't say that I am.....

TPBM know who "Junior" Johnson is...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 4, 2007)

Eh, he's the son of "Senior" Johnson?

TPBM doesn't care


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2007)

Jr. Johnson was a rather good NASCAR race driver in his day. I remember.

TPBM is not a NASCAR fan.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

I am....of the 50's and the 60's NASCAR when it was fun....

TPBM prefer rallye....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2007)

I dont like any racing.

TPBM is past there bed time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't say that I am.....

TPBM likes long walks on the beach.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2007)

I do like them, with the beach only eight miles away, but I rarely take them.

TPBM would like Monday off

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2007)

I have monday off as we speak

TPBM thinks chip foose is way better than boyd coddington


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Both do nice builds.....but, I prefer retro styled rods and kustoms...

TPBM has heard of Nick Matranga and Harry Westergard...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2007)

Nope.... never heard of either....

TPBM will tell me about them...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Harry Westergard was a kustom builder in the 1940's and Nick Matrang had a beautiful 1940 Merc built by George Barris...


The Westergard look on a 1936 Ford build by Don Lowe....




















Nick Matranga's 1940 Mercury by George Barris....














TPBM has an easy week ahead...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes !! I have Thursday and Friday off !!! Nothing like a three day week !!

TPBM needs a vacation....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2007)

I sure do need a holiday.....

TPBM just had one..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

Nope and I dont plan on taking any until I go to Alaska for a few weeks next summer.

TPBM just ate dinner and will tell us about it.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 5, 2007)

It's 1445 in Virginia, so I havn't had dinner yet. However the bride told me
this morning it was going to be (scratch made) macaroni cheese.

TPBM would like an invite for dinner.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

I would love to eat with you and your better half but I dont think the price of the plane tickets would be very nice.

TPBM is angry about something.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep, about the fact that it started to rain at the moment I wanted to go out this evening.

TPBM hasn't seen rain for weeks


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 6, 2007)

nope it rained last night and was spitting today

TPBM is in a drought affected area


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope... it just rained last night and it's a little cloudy today.

TPBM will tell us something about what happened in his/her house last night.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm.....not too much, had some cheese for dinner, watched a Bush impersonator on the computer. I stayed up too late.


TPBM hasn't eaten all their Halloween candy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Never had any....

TPBM build 1/25 model cars.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya I also convert them to Australian versions 


TPBM is going to a concert soon..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes the Black Crusade Tour with Machine Head, Trivium, Arch Enemy, Dragonforce, and Shadowsfall.

TPBM would like to go to a concert soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure.....
I'm sorry Adler, I've never heard about any of those groups....heavy metal I take it?

TPBM can tap dance.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM missed breakfast this morning....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

I did because I was not feeling well.

TPBM is not at work and is lounging around the house all day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yup, since I work nights....ooooh lazy days....

Sorry to hear that you weren't feeling well this morning Adler....better now I hope.

TPBM is into horse racing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope I sure am not.

TPBM likes Sheryl Crow


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

She's alright....I guess.

TPBM would love to go to the football world cup finals next time....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

I would especially if Germany is in the finals.

TPBM has a new love in there life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish....

TPBM enjoys scuba diving every now and then....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2007)

Havn't done any scuba diving since '54-'55 off of Lybia. 

TPBM is an avid sportsman...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2007)

Shooting sports. Yep.

TPBM owns more than 5 rifles.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope don't own any.

TPBM does own more than 5 rifles.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope.... don't own a rifle. Got a shotgun and five pistols...

TPBM is waiting for it to snow.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes I am and it supposed to snow Saturday and Sunday here.

TPBM enjoys eating clams.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM loves the Simpsons...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

Used to but not really anymore.

TPBM is going to take a hot bath.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes I am. Need to take the chill off.

TPBM has a fancy showerhead.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, I do have one of those...... They're good for the back...

TPBM likes sushi.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2007)

Raw fish? 

TPBM eats Japanese food every day


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't say that I do....

TPBM feels like blaaaaah....can't be bothered.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 6, 2007)

You're right...... BLAH it is. It's raining.... can't paint the 190, it's election 
day and I'm over the candidates picking on each other.

TPBM did not vote today..

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats right, soon will be though.


TPBM forgot to take the rubbish out...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 7, 2007)

nope not yet still have time later tonight

TPBM has a hotub


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2007)

No but in the house that me and my wife are desinging there is one on the porch off of the master bedroom and a Sauna outside.

TPBM enjoys the sauna.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sauna and a dip in a winter lake or snow.....you feel alive! 

TPBM has all their books left from school days....


----------



## Heinz (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea I do, but not for long haha!

TPBM is having a late night tonight...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2007)

I certainly hope so, since I work nights....

TPBM would sell a kidney to fly a B-17...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

No..... I have flown in a B-17 many times, in the radioman's slot, tho....
We called them PB-1's

TPBM did something stupid, yesterday.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2007)

Not really. Could have been more productive perhaps.

TPBM did something brilliant yesterday.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, I did. Caught my leg in the car door. 
My wife said, "That was brilliant"!

TPBM has big plans for the week-end.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Indeed....SLEEP!

TPBM has been to Checkpoint Charlie....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes I have on several ocasions. The first time I went to Check Point Charlie was when I was crossing back into West Berlin from East Berlin. In my old passport I have the stamp from Check Point Charlie in it. The last time I went to it was earlier this year when I was in Berlin for New Years.

TPBM is coming down with the flu.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2007)

No, just had that last week

TPBM would like to take a ride in a helicopter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2007)

I have over 1500 flight hours in helicopters. It was my job to crew them in the Army for 6 years.

TPBM has never flown in there life.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I have, even had some flying lessons. But I've never been in a helicopter, tho. I would like to experience that.

TPBM is sleeping late, tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes, I am..... I'm on vacation !!

TPBM thinks he needs a vacation ...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't mind another vacation...

TPBM is on vacation right now...


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 7, 2007)

Nope, but I do get three months holiday after I finish high school before I go back in February 2008. 

TPBM played sport when they were at school.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 7, 2007)

In Jr. High I played baseball. I was too small for anything else.

TPBM will make it a late night, tonight...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 8, 2007)

nope gotta get up early tomorrow

TPBM misses their school days


----------



## Heinz (Nov 8, 2007)

hell no! Its been 2weeks 


TPBM chews a lot of gum...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

I dont ever chew gum.

TPBM is looking foward to doing some skiing or snow boarding.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2007)

I am but I also know that I won't be skiing on snow until the end of 2008 if not 2009 (unless it snows before January) because I am heading out for 7 month in Africa at the end of January...

TPBM has already skied/snowboarded this season...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM is a huge skateboard fan....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

Used to be when I was a kid, now falling hurts to much. 

TPBM will tell us there favorite food.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 9, 2007)

Pizza. 

TPBM has always wanted to write and produce their own TV show.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Not really....

TPBM knows what a Du Vall v-windscreen is....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 9, 2007)

yes I do, tell me about it lucky

TPBM is also intrigued


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Not really but go ahead.

TPBM is looking out there window at the snow falling.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's v shaped windscreen popular in kustom and hot rod circles....







TPBM couldn't care less....


----------



## Heinz (Nov 9, 2007)

I care in fact i really care 


TPBM is building a model kit......


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2007)

I wish......I have a few....still buying tools etc. to get started again.

TPBM is in the middle of a build though...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

Actually, I'm in the middle of two. Have the FW-190 to paint and the bf109
is waiting for me to complete it's wings....

TPBM took today off.......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope I am at work at the moment watching the snow from my window.

TPBM eats to much sweets.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lately I have been. Have to cut it out and loose 10 pounds before the end of the month Doctor visit...

TPBM has build his own Cedar Arrows.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope.... not an archer....

TPBM took someone to lunch today....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope sure did not.

TPBM is going tonight and will drink a few beers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 9, 2007)

No beers for me either. Although the local small brewery just released it's Imperial Stout that it supposed to be really good, so I may have to break the diet to sample one or two.

TPBM loves Stout Beer straight pulled straight from the keg.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

I use to, but not any more....

TPBM is looking forward to a great dinner....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 9, 2007)

No, just had dinner a few hours ago.

TPBM hates all this talk about food


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, knock it off Back on a crash Diet and extensive exercise program after several months of gaining too pounds back.

TPBM needs to go on a diet as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM love those old "Carry On" flicks.....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

"Carry On" flicks ?

TPBM will tell us about it...

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 9, 2007)

Carry On films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I googled it and here's an article. I don't think I have seen one of these. 

TPBM prefers British Comedy.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hell yes I do. Dry wit and all. Brilliant.

TPBM is a closet fag.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2007)

You're putting me on.... right ? Geesh !

TPBM has a big day planned for tomorrow (Saturday)....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2007)

Puttin' you on? Nope. Its a 21st century question CC. According to the press everyone knows one, right?

Yep big day tomorrow with dual soccer games for my boys.

TPBM thinks that soccer in the US is overrated.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not really one to comment

TPBM hates soccer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

No I love it. But then again I grew up and live in Europe.

TPBM prefers music over sports.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2007)

Depends on what music Adler.....

TPBM has a relative that served/serves in the silent service....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope since WW2 all of my relatives have been aviation inluding myself. Before WW2 they were either engineers, infantry or Military Doctors. I guess we got smarter as the generations went by. Aviation all the way.

TPBM is eating fondue tonight.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 10, 2007)

No fondue on the menu.

TPBM is gonna sit in the rain and watch a football game this PM.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope I wont watch football until tomorrow.

TPBM is a big fan of Trivium and loves there new sound as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2007)

Trivium???

TPBM had a crush on a teacher in school...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 10, 2007)

Better than a crush..... I was in LOVE !! I will never forget Miss Nimmo....

TPBM has fond memories from school......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually I sure do. Everything from my great friends (many of which I am still friends with today), first real crush, first real girlfriend, first kiss, first....

....I will stop there! 

TPBM will tell us about there first real love.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 10, 2007)

I never had a first real love. just flings.

TPBM has attended a high school reunion


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

No I have not. Every one they had I was in Iraq or on maneuvers.

TPBM is still in High School.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes I am grade 11 and next year going to a trade school

TPBM is trade qualified.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

If you consider an Aircraft Mechanic (A&P) trade qualified.

TPBM would like to study medicine.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 10, 2007)

not really, I am doing a trade in boilermaking (heavy fabrication)

TPBM is going on holidays soon


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep next week. Attempting to avoid work to no avail.

TPBM wishes that they had a salary job.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 11, 2007)

Having a wage job is allright i spose

TPBM has worked a shitload of overtime in the past week


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

The last few weeks actually....

TPBM desperately need a pay increase.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

Who doesn't?

TPBM is a milionair (in his dreams)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Nope, in my dreams I'm a billionaire!

TPBM will tell us what he'd do if he suddenly inherited $1.750.000.000....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

I would buy my lake front property and build my house, buy a sea plane. Open up college funds for my kids, invest some and put the rest in an account.

TPBM has a good retirement fund.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 11, 2007)

Nope. I'm too young. 

TPBM has been on the London Underground.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, a few weeks ago when I spent a week in London

TPBM believes that Earl's court really belongs to an Earl


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Nope....sorry 109....

TPBM would love to take a turn in a MIG-21...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Marcel....wtf!? Jumping the line are we, eh??? 

Nope....

TPBM would love to take a turn in a MIG-21...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah why not...

TPBM likes to do deep sea fishing.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Hey Marcel....wtf!? Jumping the line are we, eh???
> 
> Nope....
> 
> TPBM would love to take a turn in a MIG-21...



Look at the time Lucky, I beated you with 5 minutes 

Adler, no I hate fishing, I think it's too boring. I like to sail on the sea tho.

TPBM hates boats


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

I do not hate them but I dont like them either. I prefer flying.

TPBM enjoys sun brewed Iced Tea.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 11, 2007)

i like tea yes but sun brewed never tried it....
TPBM just finished school on friday.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

I finished school 18 years ago young man.....

TPBM can draw really well...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2007)

You are correct.... I do straight lines extremely well....
Circles, sometimes...

TPBM is waiting for the first snow....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 11, 2007)

Unfortunately it doesn't snow in the part of oz I'm living in

TPBM would like a white christmas this year


----------



## Heinz (Nov 11, 2007)

not really.

TPBM goes mountain biking regulary...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nope.....wish I could though.

TPBM is a Lord Of The Ring fan...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep I love Tolkin,

TPBM looks like a hobbit (hairy feet)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM enjoys waterskiing....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nope, not after my buddy tried to kill me behind his boat.

TPBM likes to Ice Fish.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2007)

Never tried it.... would like to if Lake Trashmore ever froze hard enough.

TPBM likes pickled pig's feet with his beer....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2007)

I like Pork, but that's just taking it too far. Were the people that first made Pickled Pig's Feet that desparate for food?

TPBM has eaten something stranger than Pickled Pigs Feet (no Pigs Snouts please).


----------



## ccheese (Nov 12, 2007)

Strangest thing I ever ate was roasted monkey... in the field in Nam.
Kept me from going hungry !

TPBM doesn't like anything pink....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

Um my favorite thing to eat is pink..... 

TPBM believes in Aliens.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 12, 2007)

that could explain my weird looks 

TPBM likes Chet Atkins....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

I haven't listened to any of his music, so I'm not really one to comment

TPBM likes chet atkins though


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Duane Eddy....

TPBM is into surf music....


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 13, 2007)

not really.. i love alternative songs.

TPBM loves collecting aircraft models.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

yes and building them!

TPBM has a RDO tomorrow


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2007)

Naw.... them days are over for me....

TPBM likes to be alone, sometimes....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, I do. Sometimes it's just nice to get away from the rat race for several hours and be by myself. 

TPBM likes long hikes in the woods by thier lonesome.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, preferably hunting quail with the knowledge that their will be a BBQ at my house after the hunt..

TPBM

Has a great bbq quail recipe they could share.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2007)

I use this on most of my game birds as I'm sure do many others. Very simple.
Sprikle bird with Season Salt, wrap in Bacon and throw over the coals or on the Smoker. Sometimes marinate in Italian Dressing as well.

TPBM wishes he had some Quail to BBQ.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope.... don't do fowl (Hate chicken !!)

TPBM thinks I'm crazy.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yep, sure do Seems whenever I post about food you don't like it, other than BBQ Ribs

TPBM would like Charles to tell us what he likes to eat.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2007)

I like most meats (except venison lamb), do not do fowl at all. Like all
kindsa pasta, like all sea food (don't pick crabs) and I like my eggs scrambled,
hard ! And... I don't do booze in any form....

TPBM goes along with my thinking....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 13, 2007)

We're pretty close on food, but alcohol is my only vice.

TPBM hates liver.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2007)

No !! Love it with onions !!

TPBM is the one that don't like liver !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 13, 2007)

No, yuck. Would rather eat Lutefisk and that is plain old nasty as well.

TPBM would like to listen to some Doc Watson.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2007)

Who?

TPBM would like to try a year as a railroad hobo....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2007)

Not in this day and age (in the US). Forty or fifty years ago I might have
liked to try "riding the rods"...

TPBM would like to see some rain...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 13, 2007)

No, it just rained this morning.

TPBM is preparing Thanksgiving dinner by him/herself.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope.... alway take the wife out for Thanksgiving (to a seafood restaurant)

TPBM doesn't know that Der Adler's last name only has three letters !!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 14, 2007)

Indeed I did't know. Gelandet =8 letters 

TPBM is going to tell us his last name


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 14, 2007)

Its neary

TPBM is growing a mo for movember


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 14, 2007)

No mate my hair looks scary enough without the Mo....
TPBM has already bought a chrismas present for their spouse....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2007)

No, no spouse, but I did just start building a set of Cedar Arrows for my Nephew for Christmas.

TPBM remembers who Blaque Jacques Shellac was?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

According to google, he's a male, 33 years old who "had a vascular accident",
as posted on MySpace.com.

I've noticed Der Adler is missing from this thread...

TPBM will tell us why...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure why he's missing, maybe he will tell us? Blaque Jaque Shellaque (I spelled t wrong before) was actually a cartoon character. Big mean bad guy on the old Bugs Bunny Show.

TPBM still watches Bugs Bunny occasionally.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2007)

Haven't done for a while..... I've always loved those caracters....Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Roadrunner and Wile E. Coyote, Tom and Jerry. Good quality cartoons from the back in the day and Hannah-Barbera....







TPBM feels the same.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 14, 2007)

Absolutely! And love those old (from the 20s) farmer grey cartoons.

TPBM thinks Jackie Gleason is one of the funniest men who ever lived.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

I think Abbot Costello were better, but they were a team. "The Great One"
was really something !

TPBM remembers "Who's on first ?"

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 14, 2007)

Eh no, who was?

TPBM thinks 'Allo 'Allo is incredibly funny


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

The answer to "Who's on first ?" is .... "That's right !" What's on 2nd, and
I donno was on 3rd. Yesterday was pitching and Tomorrow was catching.

Who or what is 'Allo 'Allo ?

TPBM will tell me

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2007)

British Comedy I assume?

TPBM can tell me what number to count too before throwing the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm guessing, but I would think you'd slip the hand grenade into your waist-
band, then pull the pin and cover your ears. Oh yea... close your eyes, too.

TPBM has a better answer....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy book of armaments chapter 2:
3, no more no less, 3 shall be the number thee shal count and the number of the counting shall be 3. 4 thee shall not count, neither 2 exepting thee shal proceed to 3

TPBM doesn't know what this is all about


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

No but then again I have not read all the posts in this thread since I posted last.

As for Charles wondering why I have been missing from this thread. Well I just dont post in every thread all the time, especially since most of the time that I am on I have been on at work and then I just paruse through the threads to make sure that everything is in order.

TPBM is studying something at the moment and will explain what it is.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> As for Charles wondering why I have been missing from this thread. Well I just dont post in every thread all the time......



I was concerned..... thought maybe you were sick.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 14, 2007)

missing the thread here, charles 

No I'm not studying at the moment Adler, otherwise I wouldn't be here on the forum (well, exept from WWII airplanes of course)

TPBM desperately needs a beer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I do need a Beer, but I need to drop a few pounds by the end of the month or the Doctor will give me a hard time.

TPBM enjoys an Russian Imperial Stout every now and then.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 14, 2007)

No, but a shot of "Jack" will set me straight.

TPBM can't believe that Thanksgiving is only a week away.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope I cant wait for it. I am allready ready. I have my Turkey, I have my Ham, I have all the stuff except the veggies because I dont want them to go bad.

TPBM will be eating some wild meat this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2007)

Had some fresh Venison in the slow cooker last weekend, was as good as any beef roast I've ever had, plus much better for you.

TPBM will tell us thier favorate part of the Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

Taking my wife out to dinner so she don't have to cook....

TPBM will eat to much Thanksgiving dinner....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2007)

I always say I won't eat too much but I always end up doing so anyway. This time I'm heading out of town shortly after the main meal so there is no afternoon and evening snaking on leftovers.

TPBM loves Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 14, 2007)

We don't do thanksgiving here in The Netherlands.

TPBM hates that we're talking about food again in this thread


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

Doesn't bother me.... it's either food, women or booze....

TPBM thinks I have them in the wrong order....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, it's booze, food and then women. Booze makes you forget about women, food keeps you alive and women will kill you.  

TPBM agrees.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Nov 14, 2007)

No, its: women, food, booze.
First you have the woman, then she starts to eat so she grows fat like a pig, then you start drinking to forget she was once very nice looking

TPBM thinks it should be only booze and women.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 14, 2007)

No, sometimes that Booze will make them coyote uglies look like supermodels!!

TPBM has flown Wingman for his buddies while frequenting the local driking establishment.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

In my younger days, yes... many times. Now I wind up a the designated
driver.....

TPBM did not have a good day, today....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I did, any day above ground is a good day.

TPBM is a fan of "The Lord of The Rings".

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

It's women/food/booze all rolled into one fellas....

TPBM believes that the truth is out there....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 15, 2007)

No I don't believe.

TPBM believes in alien lifeform


----------



## plan_D (Nov 15, 2007)

I do they're called the French

TPBM loves frogs legs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah Frog Legs are not bad and I also like the legs of French Women.

TPBM has eaten rattlesnake before.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, I have..... not too bad.... depends on how it's cooked.

TPBM likes to cook....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2007)

I love cooking. It is a hobby of mine but it has to be with fresh ingredients.

TPBM is building a rather large airplane model.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2007)

It's not that large, a bf109D1 with a 25 inch wingspan. Rubber powered, of 
course....

TPBM would like to build a ship model....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Why not......

TPBM can ride on a one wheel cycle... (can't remember the name)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2007)

A unicyle...

...and no I cant.

TPBM would like to be a circus act.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

More like one h**l of a magician....

TPBM can do magic...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2007)

In the bedroom...

...well yeah!

TPBM will tell us about there favorite book.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2007)

I can make a 6 pack disapear, but that's about it.

TPBM flies R/C airplanes regularly.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2007)

Oops, Adler was too quick for me.

TPBM will answer Adlers question about thier favorite book.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 15, 2007)

Lord of the rings

TPBM hates fantasy and SciFi


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Not all of them, no....

TPBM shiver by mere thought of x-mas shopping with all the people in lines waiting to pay etc....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, I hate Christmas shopping. I usually end up with a severe headache after each shopping experience.

TPBM has already finished his/her Christmas shopping.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 15, 2007)

No, we first have "Sinterklaas", the original dutch version of "Santa Claus". Here he's a spanish (or turkish) Bishop, giving presents on december the 5th. He was the model for the later Santa Claus in the US. Annoying is that part of my family does Sinterklaas, while the other part does Christmas, like the Americans, so I'll have to do that shopping twice 

TPBM never heard of "Sinterklaas" at December the 5th


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 15, 2007)

No Marcel, I haven't.

TPBM is hoping to receive money as a Christmas present.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2007)

That would be very nice of you, James.....

TPBM has a hearing problem (huh ?)

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Selective hearing I prefer to call it, thank you very much...

TPBM loves to sing karaoke....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 15, 2007)

Slight one. Too much loud music in my youth.

TPBM hasn't been to an MD in years.

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 15, 2007)

Lucky sneaks in.

No karaoke for me.

TPBM snores.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never heard me.... however the wife agrees with you.
The "Breathe-right" strips will help, tho....

TPBM tends to wander off topic.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, sometime I wander off the beaten path too.

TPBM has been lost in the wilderness for several hours like I have!!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep..... I tend to get led astray quite often.....

TPBM is not always right, but they're never wrong !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 15, 2007)

I though I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.

TPBM thinks Beer is proof that God loves us.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2007)

I was once told that beer was a cousin to the demon rum !!

TPBM doesn't go along with my thinking....

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Nov 15, 2007)

I can neither agree nor disagree - I don't know what your statement means!

TPBM has a broken bone


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 15, 2007)

Did 12 years ago, broke my collar bone in 4th grade. Wrestling with my older brother, then SNAP! Owie!

TPBM has a broken brain.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a BRAIN!!??

WHISKY is the proof that God loves us.....

TPBM goes to Church every Sunday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope sure dont. I believe God is in you and all around you and not within the walls within you worship.

TPBM disagrees and will tell us why.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

I do not disagree with at all Adler....rather opposite.

TPBM would like to fly a low level highspeed flight in a Apache.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope sure would not. But that is because I flew Blackhawks every day for a living for almost 7 years.

TPBM has flown in the venerable Huey.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope, never..... But I LOOOOVE that helicopter! Nothing sounds like the trustworthy ol' Huey..... What it must have been like to be in 'Nam and in trouble, to suddenly hear the sound of Huey's....

TPBM will now tell us what they wanted to be when they grew up.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 16, 2007)

I wanted to be an Air Force Pilot, but my broken brain wouldn't permit it.

TPBM is rejoicings in the fact that it is finally FRIDAY!!!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I'm not. I get up at 7 am on fridays ... (like everyday) ... and then go study 'til 5 (I'm at college now) ...then start work at 17:45 ... and finish work on saturday mornin' at 6:00 am ... I hate fu*k it fridays ! 

TPBM is goin' to get drunk tomorrow !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope I will be at the inlaws having dinner. Will drink some wine but wont get drunk.

TPBM does not like there inlaws.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2007)

No, Adler.... I had some very good in-laws. They are both gone and I miss
them. My father-in-law was my scoutmaster when I was 12 !! Little did I
know......

TPBM is going to "Tee off" early on Saturday morning...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope the weather is no longer good here to golf and I am going to Stuttgart.

TPBM likes the winter time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 16, 2007)

Not so much anymore. Do enjoy Ice Fishing when the lakes actually freeze. Body can't take the cold like it used to.

TPBM wants to have a big roaring fire to sit in front of tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, I'd like one..... but I ain't gonna get it ! I havn't used the fireplace in
years.....

TPBM likes to paint (watercolors/oil/still life/etc)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm painting some arrows for my nephews Christmas present tonight, does that count?

TPBM likes to painting like Charles described.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't done it in quite a while. But I do paint modeling!

TPBM wants to smash a messed up painting.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 17, 2007)

i'm artisticaly retarded i can't even draw a descent pic of a plane....
TPBM knows that the answer to life the universe and everything is 42 !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

Eh?

TPBM sees himself as Gods gift to woman.


----------



## cougar32d (Nov 17, 2007)

ummm...huh, nope not me. TPBM like his own B.O


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't like anyone's B.O. ..... especially mine !

TPBM likes raw oysters....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2007)

WHAT!? YUCH!

TPBM thinks todays reality shows are crap and a waste of time and money...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, it's just plain stupid

TPBM thinks there's no fun on TV anymore


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not into comedy's at all. I think Lucy was the greatest comedian there
ever was, but I couldn't stand her...

TPBM likes travelogs....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes they can be very interesting and descriptive.
TPBM is going to provide me with a proxy that will get me around the schools firewall...
PLEASE


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 19, 2007)

Uh, sorry Aussie, I can't do that.

TPBM _can_ provide a proxy for Aussie1001.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope....have no idea..

TPBM is looking at a quiet week at work....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 19, 2007)

I suppose so. 

TPBM wants to win a prize on his french fries. from a Fast Food Contest.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope, French Fries are a big no no on my diet plan. 

TPBM thinks they are Gods gift to Women, but they keep getting returned for a refund.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope I do not think that but then again I never have had a problem getting women and my wife certainly does not think I am that bad. 

TPBM has recently been rejected by a woman.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM is a mountain man....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2007)

No... havn't been to the mountains in years...

TPBM is a newly-wed....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

I wish.....

TPBM has something Japanese and it's on two wheels...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope I would never buy an overpriced Japanese Rice Burning Crotch Rocket! 

TPBM is a real man and likes Harley and Choppers.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2007)

I like to look at them. 
Note: I have never been on a motorcycle in my life !

TPBM sez I don't know what I'm missing ......

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2007)

You dont know what you have been missing. 

TPBM will tell me about a good new Airbrush to buy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

I wouldn't know mate....if I ever get to own one it'll be either an classic Indian, H-D, BSA, Triumph or Norton....no japs here.....

TPBM have seen Ramchargers and Golden Commandos "live".


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

DARN! Adler.....

I'd probably buy the Iwata HP-CS myself....

Same as before: 
TPBM have seen Ramchargers and Golden Commandos "live".


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope.....
TPBM like jappanese bikes and more importantly likes motorcross.


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, i love riding motorcycles and motocross.

TPBM have his own motorcycle.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 20, 2007)

nope just a car

TPBM has seen the who in concert


----------



## Heinz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya live in 1970, on dvd of course 

TPBM goes swimming often...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Only in my tub.....

TPBM is at the crossroads when it comes to decide what he/she wants to do with their life....


----------



## Heinz (Nov 20, 2007)

I am actually. Writer? Rock star? Apprentice? Joing the RAAF?
Bloody decisions. 

TPBM likes pearl jam...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

I do and I have seen them in concert as well.

TPBM will tell us what they are having for Thanksgiving.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2007)

Always take my wife out to a seafood restaurant for Thanksgiving...

TPBM likes the outdoors....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Indeed I do....

TPBM likes chess.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I do..... when I was in Jr. High I was quite good..... altho I lost the
state championship to a Filipino in the blink of an eye.

TPBM likes to watch....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2007)

No can't say that I do.

TPBM liked Ronald Reagan as a President.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I did.... I liked the way he spoke to the Russians....

TPBM would like to bring back Teddie Roosevelt....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, if you want him, I don't care 

TPBM isn't interested in American politics


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't like to get deeply involved, like some members of this forum, but I
am interested..

TPBM speaks more than one language....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes I do, Dutch, English, German and a little French (in that order .

TPBM thinks English is the only language you'll need


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 20, 2007)

That's all I know! 

TPBM wants to punch somebody.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

Nope but sometimes I would like to punch my co workers.

TPBM has a cold at the moment and it is pissing them off.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2007)

I feel one coming on as I speak and it is pissing me off. 

TPBM has a sure fire cold remedy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

Make some tea, put a table spoon of honey in it and put a shot of your favorite whiskey. Drink said tea and then get under your covers and go to sleep you. You will sweat it out and feel like a new man.

TPBM just dropped a few hundred dollars on Christmas gifts.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nope, not yet. Will start shopping after I am done hunting.

TPBM shoots a Black Powder Rifle.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2007)

Nope, but I did on Sinterklaas, christmas will be later.

TPBM gets tired of all those presents


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm, bucky sneeked in 
No, don't shoot rifles, sorry

TPBM gets tired of all those presents


----------



## Heinz (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes assuming the presents are wrong 

TPBM is feeling bored.....


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 20, 2007)

Not too much.

TPBM loves Boxer day.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah! Everything gets sold really cheap 

TPBM likes to go fishing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2007)

Haven't done that for yonks....

TPBM is into opera...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope but I do enjoy going to musicals with my wife such as Phantom of the Operah, Beauty and the Beast, Rocky Horror Picture Show, Dance of the Vampires, Miss Saigon, etc...

TPBM has a snowmobile.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2007)

No..... But I did stay at a Holiday In once.....

TPBM had never stayed at a Holiday Inn...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope, never a Holiday Inn, but several Hotel 8's and Red Carpet Inns.

TPBM is not looking forward to Holiday travel.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2007)

Thankfully, I am not doing any holiday travel..... for all who are, be safe out
there.....

TPBM has *much* to be thankful for ......


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes  The family is healthy and happy. Nothing else to worry about.

TPBM will be watching football on Thanksgiving day.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope.... football (and basketball) are not one of my passions...

TPBM is a football nut.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope, would rather watch Hockey.

TPBM has lost teeth in a Hockey related injury.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 21, 2007)

You got half of it right..... I lost all my teeth in an auto accident. think
I bit the steering wheel in half !

TPBM needs to make a dental appointment

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope, just had the half-yearly check-up

TPBM has more gold in his mouth than a rapper


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

No I cant stand that ****.

TPBM likes rap and thinks they are a gangsta.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope I hate it if proplr talk while I'm listening to the music

TPBM grows long hear in order to do some serious headbanging


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 21, 2007)

I did have long hair, but I got a haircut. 

TPBM has dreads.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only dread I have is of Billary Clinton winning the Presidency.

TPBM wants to skip out of work early today.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 21, 2007)

No that would be truenting....
TPBM is a fan of russian fighters


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 21, 2007)

I should know more about them, I just never found them very interesting
--- oh u mean the guy in Rocky 4?

TPBM

thinks that the T-34 was the best tank of the war -- I do!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

No I do not think it was the best tank of the war. It was only successful because of its numbers. The Tiger/Panther were much better in my opinion but were not in eneogh numbers.

TPBM watched Euro 2008 qualifications tonight.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 21, 2007)

No. 

TPBM wants US to win it this year.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

How? It is the Euro 2008 competition not the World Cup. 

TPBM is looking foward to turkey dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope...

TPBM is looking forward to the snow...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 22, 2007)

we don't get snow in aus

TPBM has put their christmas lights up already


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM believed in Santa into their teenage years.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2007)

No, never believed in Santa, my parents said he was an imposter of Sinterklaas 

TPBM *is* still in his teenage years


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah. I'm 18. One more year to go, then I'm officially an adult 

TPBM wants to visit all of the Pacific battlefields.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey i wouldn't turn it down but i would rather visit europe and gallipoli if only i had the $$$$$
TPBM is a fan of Rock n Roll.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Indeed he is.....proper rock n roll not todays (censored) "music" 

TPBM is a serious blues man....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2007)

Nope.... I like the big band sound....

TPBM ate too much today.... of everything !

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2007)

not yet charles!

TPBM had takeaway today


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2007)

I had some choc coated sultanas is that take away?
ah well..



TPBM has been to Greenland...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, I have. Thule can be a very cold place.....

TPBM took today off....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

Wednesday AND Thursday night off I had.....

TPBM remember their wedding like it was yesterday.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes.... only it was in 1955. Next month it will be 52 years.... It's been good.

TPBM is going to have an anniversary soon....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, sort of..... six years in Scotland December 21st.

TPBM would like to canoe down Colorado River....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

No... not my cup of tea....

TPBM is an outdoors kinda person....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

I do like the outdoors....

TPBM thinks that Glenn Miller is da man....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

You forgot to capitalize it..... he is THE man..... Best music ever made !

TPBM will disagree.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2007)

Ever made? Yeah I disagree. But fantastic music? Absolutely. I love it.

TPBM has no idea what kind of music Glenn Miller made.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

Wrong......I do know what kinda music he did... I don't mind listen to it, even though I prefer rockabilly....

TPBM think that the three of us are acting up....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

No way, Jose.... I think the three of you are "right on"....

TPBM remembers Amos Andy....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

I never heard of them I'm afraid.....

TPBM loved the Lucy Show....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Nope.... I believe Lucy was one of the greatest comediannes that ever lived,
but I can't stand her....

TPBM is waiting for the snow...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dreading it more likely. And Amos and Andy would never fly in today's politically correct world. I've heard them in the last three or so years, but less and less frequently. A bit of radio history destined for the African American museum, I afraid.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

No..... that kind of humor was great in the 40's 50's. Just like the old
Al Jolson "blackface" minstriel shows. Man... those are a 'No-No' today.
What would the NAACP say ?

TPBM sez "change the subject"....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2007)

eerrrmmm.....

TPBM know who Fred Lorenzen was...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Seems to me I remember a NASCAR movie, in the 60's about him. He was
some sort of "golden boy" of NASCAR. I think he played himself in the movie,
but I may be wrong....

TPBM will tell me more.....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2007)

sorry I can't charles maybe lucky will.......

TPBM spends too much on magazines, I know I do.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

No.... I spend more on books, than mags. I have one subscription, Warbirds
International, and have had it for over ten years...

TPBM buys lots of books....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2007)

not as much as I want to

TPBM watches jerry springer religiously


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2007)

Nope... He's usually on in the afternoon, and I'm at work. Besides, I think
it's choreographed.

TPBM stayed out very late tonight....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2007)

nope fell asleep in front of the tv

TPBM doesn't get out much


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 23, 2007)

Most certainly, my good man
TPBM is looking forward to Christmas!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yep. I'm confounded with anticipation and dread.

TPBM likes salt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2007)

Not more or less than anybody else....

TPBM thinks that G-Men with James Cagney is an alltime classic...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2007)

Never seen it.

TPBM has a retarded Pin Oak tree that sheds its brown leaves in the spring.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't... do you???

TPBM had a nasty hangover this holiday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2007)

I never get any hangovers....oddly enough.

TPBM has seen "Runaway Train".


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 24, 2007)

No I dont think I have

TPBM is buying christmas pressies now to avoid the rush.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't started _yet_, Screaming Eagle 

TPBM has a collection of vinyl records at home.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2007)

Not here, but in Sweden...

TPBM have never owned any vinyl records....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually I have about 200 of them.

TPBM still owns 8 tracks.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope. Gave them to my "cousin". And yes I have a retarded Pin Oak tree. Dumb emmeffer. I hate that dang thang.

TPBM saw the Seahawks vs Rams game.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

I did. I watched it and I am glad (can you believe it!!!) that Seattle came back and won because I do not want St. Louis to move above the Niners at the bottom of the barrel. 

TPBM is watching the Niners vs. Arizona and is hoping that Arizona loses because they dont want them to get higher than there team in teh standings.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope.....

TPBM will now explain to us what a GRB "gamma ray burst" is...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2007)

ADLER....! You cheating.....(censored)     

Not that bothered.....have to look where my team is first... 

TPBM is the same though: he will now explain to us what a GRB "gamma ray burst" is...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2007)

Insular solar activity and has no relative meaning to this forum... 

TPBM wants Lucky13 to tell us about his Swedish adventures.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

It might be interesting.

TPBM would like to hear some stories as well.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2007)

Absolutely.... I'm all ears.

TPBM wants to hear about his Swedish adventures, too..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2007)

And exactly WHAT Swedish adventures would that be then...hmmm? 

TPBM is wondering as well...


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 25, 2007)

Of course I am, Lucky13.

TPBM is the same as well.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes stop stalling lucky and tell us some! 

TPBM is now also intrigued


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 26, 2007)

I am very intrigued
TPBM is Lucky13, and he will tell us these adventures of his


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, Once I went to buy some milk.....imagine that! 

TPBM would rather hear some daring stories from DA Cheese Man....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Just what "cheese man" is that ?

TPBM, just like me, is confused....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Aaah....the state of confusion, isn't that a wonderful place to be...?

TPBM is a poker man....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Not any more..... years ago I was into poker... I once drew a 7 of spades
to an inside straight flush ! The "good old days" are gone forever.

TPBM agrees.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Indeed he does, in more than one way....

TPBM is hoping for many hard presents this Christmas...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

At my age I'd settle for just one......

TPBM wants a "White Christmas"

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yup....! Lats one I had was 6 years ago back in the ol country. 

TPBM is already Christmas decorating at full speed ahead!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 26, 2007)

Not yet. 

TPBM has an exotic New Year's Eve planned.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope, just a few beers with some friends

TPBM is going to buy a lot of fireworks for newyears eve.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope, most of the good fireworks are banned in the Peoples Republic of Minnesota.

TPBM will tell us what thier favorite Beer is (Don't bother answer if it is Bud, Coors, or Miller)


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've been diggin' Bridgeport Ebenezer Ale.

TPBM does not like seasonal brews.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2007)

What are seasonal brews?

TPBM is looking forward to 2008


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Marcel, Seaonal Beers are beers brewed for a specific season of the year, Oktoberfest, Maibock are some examples. Here in the States it seem to be Summer style beers and Christmas/Winter Brews heavy in spices.

Not looking forward to 2008 any more than I did 2007. Just another year.

TPBM thinks The Dirty Dozen was an awesome movie.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2007)

Ah, like autumn Bok here in the NL? 
No, I hated the dirty dozen.

TPBM Liked the Lord of the Rings trillogy


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2007)

It wasn't too bad....

TPBM prefers Sci-Fi flicks...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

That's about third down on my list. I like war movies, then westerns,

TPBM will watch "Miracle on 34th Street".......again.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 26, 2007)

No, can't take watching that again.

TPBM will watch A Christmas Story though. (Don't shoot you're eye out Ralphie).


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope. Rudolph and Santa Claus is Comin' to Town.

TPBM has a more recent TV favorite.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

No... I think I've seen them all and none is a favorite.

TPBM thinks of "her" often....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope. Other than quick moments of lust, at this stage it is just my wife.

TPBM is working two women concurrently.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 26, 2007)

Lemme see... Edna Mae. And just who is this "other woman" ?

TPBM doesn't have the answer either...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2007)

Indeed I don't

TPBM is taking some much deserved christmas holidays


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2007)

Deserved is debatable.

TPBM is bored on Christmas holiday vacations.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes..... sorry to say, Christmas is not one of my favorite holidays.

I have TPBM scratching his head.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 27, 2007)

To each his own Charles.

TPBM prefers live Christmas trees to artificial.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes and no.....

TPBM sneeks up early every Christmas morning and shake their presents....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not anymore, used to when I was a little brat.

TPBM was a little brat in his younger days (may still be one)?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 27, 2007)

Brat ?? I donno.... my teacher use to say I was incorrigible....

TPBM was teacher's pet...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nope....I was a ghost.

TPBM remembers "the little rascals".


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 28, 2007)

yes I do, thats awhile back!

TPBM can't wait for the new rambo movie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2007)

No I can wait. I cant wait for the A-Team movie and the new James Bond as well as The Hobbit.

TPBM enjoyed watching the A-Team back in the day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr T! 

TPBM prefer McGyver....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 28, 2007)

I kinda liked the few McGyver I did see.

TBBM remembers Benny Hill's spoof of the A-Team.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

I remember Benny Hill.... don't remember that spoof, tho...

TPBM likes raw vegetables.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2007)

Some of them yes....

TPBM has a hunting cabin up in the north...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2007)

No but when I move to Alaska I would like to put up a small hunting cabin out in the middle of no where.

TPBM is taking there loved one out to a fancy restaraunt this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes.... My and the bride have reservations at "Steinhilber's"
for Saturday evening. Last time I was there, dinner for two was $60.00
with no alcohol !

TPBM thinks that is extravigant....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 28, 2007)

I would say $60.00 is moderate.

TPBM goes to movies every week.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, last movie I saw in a theater was The Great Raid when it first came out.

TPBM thinks I should get out more often?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

Definately.... you'll enjoy the fresh air....

TPBM likes the outdoors....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2007)

I LOVE the outdoors....!

TPBM is a Playstation addict.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, I've learned to hate most video games. Would rather spend my time flinging some arrows.

TPBM likes wildlife watching.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not particularly.

TPBM thought the Great Raid was mediocre at best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2007)

I do enjoy the wild life.

Damn you Matt!!!!!

Are you talking about the new Great Raid?

TPBM enjoys camping.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes I do and yes I was.

TPBM has multiple tents.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 28, 2007)

Used to. Now just have one big monstrosity.

TPBM would like to live like the Mountain Men did.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 28, 2007)

in The Netherlands??? This place is so flat, a football field looks moutainous
TPBM has never been in a polder (sea-bed made dry to cultivate)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, never heard on one until just now.

TPBM will tell me which was the worse movie, Pearl Harbor or When Trumpets Fade. IMO they were both really bad.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't see "When Trumpets Fade", so I vote for PH. It's pretty bad when you have to have a sex scene to sell a war movie !!

TPBM disagrees with my thinking...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't know When Trumpets Fade, but Pearl Harbour isn't my favorite 

BTW: The Netherlands exists for a big part out of polder. We live actually below sealevel, which you can see at the dykes. You can see that the water on the other side of the dyke is higher then were you're standing. If it wasn't for dykes, I would be swimming right now 

TPBM thinks I live in a strange country


----------



## Marcel (Nov 28, 2007)

Very quick for an old man, Charles 
No, I don't disagree.

TPBM does


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

No, not strange...... different, perhaps....

TPBM has never been to the Netherlands....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nope, never have. Would like to someday.

TPBM would like to go on a Beer drinking tour throughout Europe someday


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes thats something I would like to do in the future

TPBM has played guitar hero 3


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM has black coffee with their breakfast every morning


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't do breakfast, as such... Couple of cups of black coffee and I'm
good to go.....

TPBM is a hearty eater.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I try not to, but sometimes I just overindulge;(

TPBM feels like warmed over death this morning as I do.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope.... feel pretty good...

TPBM cracks walnuts with his teeth....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ouch!!! Never even tounght of doing that. Used to open beer bottle with the teeth though, stoopid thing to do!!!

TPBM is of Norwegian Heritage, but usually does not like to admit it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2007)

My great great grandmother was Norwegain...no problem with that at all....Swedish and Norwegian and all Viking! 

TPBM has Scandinavian heritage too....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, Norwegian, German, some English blood all mixed into one for me.

TPBM thinks Paris Hilton and Brittany Spears should be banned from going out in public.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2007)

Who? Spear Britney? The Hilton in Paris?  I try to ignore them.

TPBM loves the song "hit me baby one more time"


----------



## ccheese (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't say that I've ever heard of it. It it like "Beat Me Daddy, Eight To The 
Bar" ?

TPBM remembers that one....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope, can't say I have, Charles.

TPBM thinks they should bring the F-14 back.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes I do, for sentimental reasons  I've got a book with only tomcat pictures.

TPBM thinks that a tomcat is a male version of the Felis domesticus species


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 30, 2007)

Too right I do, Marcel. 

TPBM is thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2007)

There's three great naval jet fighters... F-8, F-4 and F-14.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

All except for the three part.

TPBM would have chosen F9F, F-8, F-16.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

I donno about the F9F.... well, maybe

TPBM missed breakfast, this morning...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep. Can of V8, handful of trailmix and a mandarin orange.

TPBM had eggs and bacon, [mmmm bacon]


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

No, just two cups of coffee...... I'm not a breakfast person.

TPBM is waiting for the snow....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2007)

No, I can't stand snow, it spoils the ice

TPBM likes to go off hill


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2007)

By off hill I assume you mean skiing? If so never did it.

TPBM thinks sitting on a frozen lake trying to catch a fish is a perfect way to pass the time.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're Inuit.

TPBM is flummoxed.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2007)

No, but I am flabberghasted.

TPBM can relate to how I feel.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

At times.

TPBM is leaving work at 1000am today.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to, but too many bills to pay, presents to buy, and a new Recurve bow to pay for at the beginning of the new year.

TPBM would like to shoot a Recurve or Longbow someday.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've shot a recurve, but would like to have a compound bow.

TPBM owns many.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a compound and a recurve.. It's either too damn hot or too cold in Fresno to practice though. There are no good outdoor ranges either.

TPBM

makes their own beef jerky from wild game


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope.... 

TPBM is an avid hunter.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 30, 2007)

At one time I did a lot of fishing, but have never hunted.

TPBM is sick of blowing leaves.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, although I've been a bit lazy this fall and have not gotten out with the bow.

TPBM has heard of Surly brand Beer from Minnesota?


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

No, but I had a Grassy Dyke while in Chicago.... it's referred to as "greasy 
dick".

TPBM has never been to the windy city....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 30, 2007)

Been there once, back in 2000. Sun Country airliner slid off the snow covered runway upon landing. Got to ride a Bus to the Terminal. Shut the Airport down for most of the day. Pilot was none too happy when he came off the plane.

TPBM has been involving in a airliner incident.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2007)

No, luckily I never experienced that

TPBM once had a broken leg


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Never. Have been in a rejected TO at 80knots and two missed approaches because of runway traffic. One airplane without set brakes upon debarkation. And a massive compressor surge while taxiing. Fly enough and you will encounter it eventually. Most people have no clue what is occurring operationally. Oh and a good lightning strike.

TPBM has had a major surgery.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yea..... left most of my stomach in Nam.. Doc sez I have a stomach
the size of a hardball. Yea... I eat often....

TPBM has no problem eating....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a big problem eating. Nuff said.

TPBM likes to wear hats.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a cap I am rather fond of..... wore a "dixie-cup" for a lot of years.

TPBM is losing his hair.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nope. Friggin greys comin' in though.

TPBM is greying prematurely.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 1, 2007)

nope not yet

TPBM needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 1, 2007)

The soles are coming off and they destroy my socks, but gosh darnit they still work!

TPBM could go for some waffles right now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2007)

Nope

TPBM is going to check out some old WW2 bunkers today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2007)

I wish Adler....

TPBM has been to Somme....


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 1, 2007)

I wish I could Lucky 

TPBM has been on an around-the-world trip.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hate traveling.

TPBM likes white on white sneakers (tennis shoes).


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 1, 2007)

not really my shoes are fine

TPBM likes what they see in the 'breaking news' thread


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh yea.... some of the ladies are very nice.....

TPBM is into Heavy Metal music.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

Not all of it, but a lot. Good to see some sanity in an insane world.

Oh man ccheese and I clashed.

TPBM hates clashes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2007)

Like h**l I am....

All rockabilly, 50's, 60's, blues, surf, instrumental (Duane Eddy etc) some other things....

TPBM is into classical music...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2007)

Shoot! I do...

TPBM is into classical music...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2007)

I luv classical music. I listen to it every night, all night on my Bose system. Makes me a happy man.

TPBM wishes they had a motorcycle.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 1, 2007)

Nope, I'll be just fine walking everywhere Matt. 

TPBM thinks that getting a driver's licence is harder today than it was in the past.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Beats the [email protected]#! out of me.

TPBM wonders how illegals get a drivers license.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 2, 2007)

They don't in Aus!


TPBM is hungover.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hungover, its 1000 in Washington State. Enjoying the buzz.

TPBM wishes that the coriolis effect was reversed.


----------



## TRUECRISTIAN (Dec 2, 2007)

I am a dork who can not even realize that this thread is not the place for my stupid rants. 

Please forgive me since I did not take my medicine this morning.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2007)

Mr. "true chistian", nice you have an opinion, although I sense that your mind somewhat deteriorated. Calling yourself "true christian", generalising and preferring to bomb innocent people is a contradiction which you no doubt are not able to see. I still think they shouldn't have an internet connection in a mental institution. But, you're destroying the thread, post this **** where I cannot see it, please. 

Matt, what's a coriolis effect?

TPBM will explain


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Its the gravitational effect that causes your toilet water to rotate a certain direction, depending upon which hemisphere of the earth you live in.

TPBM never thought about the coriolis effect before. And only toilet water?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2007)

Well not only toilet water but yes...

TPBM is the same...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 2, 2007)

TRUECRISTIAN said:


> * don't see what George Bush has done wrong, he's destroying a bunch of people who shouldn't be in the 1st place. I say the Iraqis are just here to take up space on this planet. They're not doing anything to benifit us. George Bush is doing a great job where he is. I hope he sends a nuke to Iraq and just wipe that country out of the map. The only thing the Iraqis know how to do is terrorize countries, they're all terrorists.Ok, I'm going to say it, I think George Bush is good. He's one of the greatest president ever.. Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! he attack Iraq and many Iraqis died.. so what? I hope he bombs Iraq again, I seriously don't give a crap if the Iraqis die, I hope bush kills them all, bomb the hell out of Iraq. serioulsy I think the Iraqis are nothing but terrorist and George Bush is doing the world a favour by bombing them and killing them. they just like to bomb the hell out of each other, so the Americans attacking Iraq doesn't really make that much of a difference, they're just speeding up the process. So I solute George Bush *


*WHERE THE HELL DID THAT COME FROM???* Dude, did you take your meds today!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 2, 2007)

TRUECRISTIAN said:


> * don't see what George Bush has done wrong, he's destroying a bunch of people who shouldn't be in the 1st place. I say the Iraqis are just here to take up space on this planet. They're not doing anything to benifit us. George Bush is doing a great job where he is. I hope he sends a nuke to Iraq and just wipe that country out of the map. The only thing the Iraqis know how to do is terrorize countries, they're all terrorists.Ok, I'm going to say it, I think George Bush is good. He's one of the greatest president ever.. Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! he attack Iraq and many Iraqis died.. so what? I hope he bombs Iraq again, I seriously don't give a crap if the Iraqis die, I hope bush kills them all, bomb the hell out of Iraq. serioulsy I think the Iraqis are nothing but terrorist and George Bush is doing the world a favour by bombing them and killing them. they just like to bomb the hell out of each other, so the Americans attacking Iraq doesn't really make that much of a difference, they're just speeding up the process. So I solute George Bush *




Maybe a little of this Joe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

Oops I did not see that you allready gave him an infraction. I would not have edited his post had I seen that.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oops I did not see that you allready gave him an infraction. I would not have edited his post had I seen that.



Ah well, you probably did him a favour, Adler, as he cannot express himself very well and this was probably what he meant.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

A clear case of being left on the Tilt-A-Whirl a bit too long as a baby.

TPBM will now make a official statement....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

I hereby announce that I am the Master of Duplicate Posts.

TPBM is watching football.


----------



## TRUECHRISTIAN (Dec 2, 2007)

I am using crack cocaine!

It might explain my desire to sleep with Michael Jackson.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

Darn I missed something.....

It seems like our beloved TC....."if brains were gasoline, he wouldn't have enough to drive a di-nky car around the inside of a cheerio", has posted something clever again...

TPBM is getting p off with all the waste of space caracters posting here now...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Ban that jackoff Adler. I don't think in the history of this thread that it has been interrupted more often than from this kickstand.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

He does....

TPBM will now express their MAYBE somewhat censored opinion about spammers and other w*ankers...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

%$#ing lowlife scumbag, $hit for brains genetic cesspool rejects should focus their energy someplace where they are wanted, like sperm bank receptacles, urinal cakes, spittoons, and bed pans.

TPBM is enjoying a quiet and peaceful day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

I am actually and I did ban that *******. Seems though that it was two different accounts.

TPBM will tell us how there team ended up in the Euro Cup draw today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have no idea......

TPBM thinks that I should be ashamed and going to tell how they did...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

You should be ashamed, Lucky. But it has nothing to do with the draw. 

TPBM likes Frank Frazetta.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't even know who that is

TPBM will tell me


----------



## TRUECRISTlAN (Dec 3, 2007)

I am a piece of **** and for my rascist comments I was banned.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Sigh..... here today.... gone today !!!

Frank Frazetta is an artist who does fantasy illustrations...

TPBM has never seen one....

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (Dec 3, 2007)

seen what? TPBM likes to snort pixie sticks!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Gonna play dumb here..... what's a pixie stick ?

TPBM will elaborate on pixie sticks.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 3, 2007)

Candy. Individually wrapped assorted fruit flavor candy powder filled fun straws. These come in 4 flavors: Blue Raspberry, Cherry, Grape and Orange.

TPBM is listening to the return of "Imus in the Morning".

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2007)

Listening to what now...??

TPBM once met Richard Petty


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nope, never got into the NASCAR/Racing thing. Can't sit in front of the boob tube for that long.

TPBM could live without a Television in the house.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, I could. Don't watch football, baskeball or hockey. Don't like
comedy's either. That don't leave much... Just don't take my radio/stereo.

TPBM thinks I'm strange....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2007)

I wouldn't say that at all....thinking about those mysteries broadcasted on the radio back in the day...

TPBM thinks that it's too much crap on radio these deays...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Not really. I'm a talk radio junkie.

TPBM hates talk radio.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2007)

Just right, Matt, I would like some screaming guitars on the radio

TPBM doesn't care for rock music


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2007)

I like late 60's and 70's Rock (Hendrix, Ten Years After, Johnny Winter, Clapton). Not linking too much stuff from the 80, 90's and such.

TPBM enjoys Elevator music (MUZAC).


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2007)

No, I hate it when they play music in the elevator 

TPBM can play a little guitar


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, very little. Sold all my guitars a couple years ago. Hope to build one over the next couple years when I can afford it.

TPBM can also play the Guitar a little.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a bass in college that I connect via REC inputs of a Harmon Kardon cassette deck. As you can imagine, I blew out the inputs. 

TPBM would like to have a 4-wheel drive vehicle.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2007)

did that through the needle of an old recordplayer
And no, don't need a 4-drive vehicle, would like to have a Rolls, tho 

TPBM blew up his parents house when he was a kid


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Blew it up???  No. Not this lifetime.

TPBM buys fireworks every year and will tell us why.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2007)

ALmost every year. Why, I like seeing things blow up. Well, maybe not my Parents house

TPBM has had firecracker and bottle rocket fights (Dumb thing to do, along with BB Gun fights, Don't ask me how I know this).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

BB gun fights yes.... but not firecrackers. 
Geeze.... how dumb can you get ?

TPBM likes cold showers...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nope. Value my eyes. They are my link to monetary earnings.

TPBM has fancy binoculars and will tell us about them.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn you ccheese. We clashed again.

I hate cold showers.

TPBM does not though.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2007)

I need to take one after looking at that "Breaking News" post again, whew!!!

TPBM wants a pair or snowshoes for Christmas.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nope. No use for me. I would like a nice pair of boots though.

TPBM would like a nice lantern.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe. We could use some new flashlights for the car. 

TPBM wants to go to th Bahama's for Christmas. 

(I won't. )


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

Not paritculary. I'm happy sweating in a traditional Aussie Christmas 

TPBM has a cold at the moment....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nope. Not in years.

TPBM gets a cold every year.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes.... but I only get one. When I was smoking it seems I had one a month.
Coincidence ?

TPBM wants to quit smoking...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't smoke but all my friends do

TPBM is a passive smoker


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes unfortunately. My boss smokes, and I get a lungful whenever I walk past.
TPBM has an unbearable boss


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Can't say that I have....

TPBM suck up to the boss....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a very good boss. We're both camera bugs. He just bought a
Nikon D80....

TPBM would like a new camera

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yup!

TPBM thinks that the 1947 Indian Chief is one of the most beautiful motorcycles in the world.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Not into motorcycles, altho my mom told me my father had an Indian when they
were courting..... circa 1929......

TPBM prefers a roof over his head when he rolls it.....

Charles


----------



## cougar32d (Dec 4, 2007)

have only rolled an M1A1....roof or not, hurt like hell. TPBM likes to fish


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the roof now. I liked riding the motorsycle when I had one, but the 45 MPH flight over the handlebars made me decide to stick with 4 wheels and a roof (been thrown out of one of those too though).
Indian Chief was one of the purdiest motorcycles ever made.

TPBM would like to own a 1936 Ford Coupe in original condition.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2007)

Clashed with Cougar.

TPBM likes to fish and would like to own a 1936 Ford Coupe in original condition.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

I do like to fish, just never get to do it. I'd rather have a '34 Ford "woodie".
My first auto was a 1939 Ford Conv.

TPBM digs antique autos...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, wish I could afford one. Dad has a 1953 Ford Victoria and 1966 Mustang.
I want a 1951 Mercury Coupe or a 1955 Olds 98 Holiday.

TPBM would rather have a 60's muscle car instead.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Too old for the muscle car thing.... I like my truck...

TPBM is into Pick-ups

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2007)

2000 Silverado 4X4. Nothing fancy but it gets me the lakes, and through the Minnesota Snow and Ice.

TPBM hates snow and wishes Al Gore would be forced to come shovel it for them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope....we've got no snow to showel for him in Glasgow...

1949-51 Mercury retro kustom or Ford 32/34 retro rod...mmmmmmm!

TPBM look forward to snowball fights this winter.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going to throw some at the next door neighbor the next time he is out using the snow blower at 5:00 AM Sunday morning!!!

TPBM want's to move to the country, far away from the rat race.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

I would love to have a home on about three acres in the boon-docks.
My wife would go crasy (she's a people person), but I'd love it.

TPBM is left handed...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes I am, as is my Mother and younger Sister. Runs in the family. 

TBPM is watching the Victoria Secret Special on the Television tonight.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope. Think I'll buy and watch "Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End".

TPBM likes the "Pirates" trilogy.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Have not seen a one of them.... my life's too sheltered, I guess.

TPBM likes horses....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

It's not bad at all....

TPBM still wanders back to their childhood and their treehouse every now and then...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

CCHEESE.....! a gentleman don't jump the line.... 

Sure, horses are nice animals....

Same TPBM:
TPBM still wanders back to their childhood and their treehouse every now and then...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

Nop, My father recently died and my mother sold our house. Besides it's 300 km from here

TPBM Lives in the hous next door of his parents.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope.... my mother lived in another state....

TPBM can't wait for Christmas....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes I can.

TPBM sells christmas trees


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope, I don't...

TPBM like Billie Holiday...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes I did like her.... she was quite the blues/jazz singer. Had a very hard 
childhood.....

TPBM will take his lady out tonight....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope, I had band repetition this evening, the small one. Played some real hard rock and some blues rock. The demands on a guitarist in a 3 men formation is much higher then with 7 (my other band). It makes it fun though.

TPBM is going to sing in the warbirds band


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Marcel.... I couldn't carry a tune if it had handles....

TPBM sings in church choir....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2007)

Nope. Being a choirboy these days is dangerous.

TPBM was in their school choir.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Only then we called it a Glee Club. That, of course, was before my voice
changed..... ah puberty....

TPBM sings in the shower....

Charles


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 4, 2007)

Guilty as charged... But not that often. 

TPBM just ate some wonderful red beans and rice. (I did!)


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, but I did have fish and chips for lunch.

TPBM has McDonalds every now and again.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 5, 2007)

every now and again but I only order the 'pounder' burger

TPBM now wants to know what a 'pounder' is


----------



## TRUECRISTIANN (Dec 5, 2007)

“MANY SOLDIERS ARE LED TO
FAULTY IDEAS OF WAR BY
KNOWING TOO MUCH ABOUT
TOO LITTLE”
General George S. Patton Jr.
(1885 -1945)


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 5, 2007)

TPAM has been banned like 5 times before.

TPBM will explain why.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2007)

He changes his name slightly each time. Time for some moderator tricks...

TPBM is also pissed off at this *******!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slight understatement......

TPBM can touch their toes without bending their knees.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 5, 2007)

No, that's something that I haven't been able to accomplish
TPBM is another of TRUECHRISTIAN's alter ego's.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think so.....

TPBM likes to sleep in the nude.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually I do. I cant sleep with clothes on. But then again I also go to nude coed saunas.

TPBM finds that wiered.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM gets a hangover by just looking at booze.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, thankfully. I've had a few hangovers that lasted a little more than 2 days in my younger years. Probably should have gone to the hospital on the second one. Thank goodness I don't do that anymore.

TPBM likes Bourbon Whiskey. (CCheese not included as I know he does not drink, more power to you).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope I sure dont. The only "real" ones are Scotch and Irish. Bourbon is crap and a cheap nasty imitation.

TPBM agrees with me.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

I do agree.... altho I did drink bourbon and water.....

TPBM will toast all his friends for Christmas

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll toast my friends (all you among others) on Christmas and Hogmanay....

TPBM walk with friends every year to sing Christmas songs at the door...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

Did that as a youngster, but not any more. I don't even see it done
anymore !

TPBM will tell us where Alloyskull's lyrics (Prick your finger, it is done...)
come from....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Have nooooo idea....

TPBM look forward to snowball fights with the kids or grandchildren....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

Yea..... if it ever snows in Va. Beach !! BTW, "Prick your finger, it is done
The moon has now eclipsed the sun. Angel has spread its wings. 
The time has come for bitter things". Is from Marilyn Manson song.....

TPBM didn't know that...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope. Can't stand that, whatever it is singer?

TPBM has built a potato cannon and shot potato's at his neighbor while he was mowing the lawn.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually mine shot tennis balls..... but never at people.

TPBM is a tennis player....

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, couldn't stand it. I was more of a cricket player. 

TPBM has played cricket before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, never....

TPBM thinks that cricket is a snob sport....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

No, it's for intelligent people, I can never understand the rules 

TPBM was a goal keeper in a soccer game


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

Marcel said:


> No, it's for intelligent people, I can never understand the rules
> 
> TPBM was a goal keeper in a soccer game



Nope, not one of my sports....

TPBM is a hockey fan...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

No Charles, always got my thumb between the sticks

TPBM doesn't like sports at all


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not much of a sports fan. Don't do football, basketball or hockey.
I am a baseball fan but my team is always in the cellar.

TPBM spends his Sundays in front of the tube ...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, don't watch TV that much

TPBM is a computer freak


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 5, 2007)

Perhaps. But only when I'm not cleaving fish heads at work. 

TPBM wishes they could use meat cleavers at their work


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

Nop, I work with vegetables

TPBM never eats spinach


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

Not so..... love the stuff. I like all greens...

TPBM likes liver and onions..... ( I do !)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Onions yes, Liver, not on your life!!!! Wild Duck is about the same as Liver, plus cleaning a wild Duck is some nasty business.

TPBM would like a Gyro for dinner tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope....me and those Greek wraps don't do too well. I prefer meat and
potatoes for dinner.

TPBM is going out for dinner...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

Nope, my wife and son have the flu

TPBM is worrying he'll get the flu as well


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 5, 2007)

No worries.

TPBM has finished decorating for Christmas.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2007)

(Sorry to hear that, Mate... hope they're better soon)

TO got in on me.....

Havn't even started, TO....

TPBM uses chop-sticks when he eats Chinese (or Japanese)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, after hearing the bosses horror story of having the stomach flu for 3 days and a Kidney Stone at the same time I'm stearing clear of his area!!! Flu shot on Friday for me.

TPBM has big plans for the weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dang you guys are fast to respond.

TPBM uses chop-sticks when he eats Chinese (or Japanese)


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

Eveybody liked to answer that one eh 
Thanks Charles.

Original question, Bucky 
No, I'l eat with knive and fork
Your earlier question:
Yes, we'll have Sinterklaas festivities on saturday
TPBM has to loose some weight


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep, lost around 100#'s so far, gained a little muscle weight in the last few months and a little Thanksgiving dinner weight so I now need to drop about 50 more. Still in the best shape I've been in since I was in my early 20's

TPBM wants a jar of Pickled Herring and crackers for a snack.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF? Heck no. Perhaps cucumber pickles, cheese and crackers. But let's not be ridiculous.

TPBM hates pickles of any sort.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh... and good for you on your weight loss, Bucksnort. Keep it up buddy.


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 6, 2007)

I love pickles, in-fact I ate some today. 

TPBM likes the Me-109D. (I am a sucker for huge airscoops slung under the cowling, like on Typhoons, and P-40Ns...)


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Yep, I do, would like to see one, are there any left?

TPBM wants to have an airplane model for christmas


----------



## lastwarrior (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, i wanna have one from my boss  

TPBM, loves to design his own model airplanes.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 6, 2007)

I do like to draw/design aeroplanes, although I'm not a great drawer. They are mainly little sketches on scrap paper.
TPBM has a degree in Aeronautical Engineering


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish. It is a dream of mine, I plan to go into some sort of engineering or drafting career. BTW, I design planes too. I can hand-draft, so they look really nice.

TPBM wants to know what hand-drafting is.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah I do want to know what it is, AlloySkull 

TPBM will explain what hand-drafting is.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Not me... don't have a clue.....

TPBM likes PB&J sandwiches.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2007)

Have no idea what that is.....

TPBM likes long walks with the missus...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Lucky: Peanut Butter Jelly !!

Yes, we use to do long walks.... our age has shorten the walks...

TPBM has to show an ID when purchasing his beer....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

Not so much since the hair started taking on a grayish hue;(

TPBM has a bum leg this morning like me!!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

No... but "authur" in the base of the spine (down around L-5) makes
moving kinda slow in the morning....

TPBM is hung over this morning...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope. Try not to drink that much anymore.

TPBM forgot to take his medicine this morning?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2007)

Not taking any.

TPBM is excited to be seeing Metallica again next summer!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM prefers tea over coffee....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

Coffee drinker all the way.

TPBM doesn't like lite beer.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

May as well drink water!!!

TPBM is taking Friday off from work.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

The thought has occured to me.... Havn't talked to the boss, yet...

TPBM has big plans for Saturday...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2007)

Indeed.....SLEEP!

TPBM would like to have their own company...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

I (or I should say we), did in the middle 80's. Me and the wife had a trucking
company for eight years. For the first five it made money. Then the bottom fell out.

TPBM would like to retire...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd like to retire tomorrow, but will have to settle for a half day off instead.

TPBM cannot tolerate the cold weather much anymore.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope, little bit early after only 9 years of working. besides I enjoy it too much.

TPBM believes in Santa Claus


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmm, Bucky again  No I love cold weather as long as it's dry. I hate snow. But if it freezes long anough we can do some serious ice-skating outside. Haven't been able to do that for years now.

TPBM doesn't like ice-skating


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in East Texas, it's about 65 now and has been for a while. I'm comfortable.

TPBM is ready for finals to be over!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope.... prefer roller skating..... indoors !!

TPBM would like to try surfing in Hawaii (the pipeline !)

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

You can do that on ice-skates?  
Nope, waves are to big for me.

TPBM does wind-surfing in summer


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2007)

Haven't done that for years....

TPBM is more of a cross country skier than slalom....or dowhill.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is it safe for me to respond?
Never downhilled, tried cross-county twice, OK, but would rather had some snow-shoes and go places no one else would dare on foot or with Skis.

TPBM likes to hike into the middle of nowhere for peace and solitude.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Is it safe for me to respond?
> Never downhilled, tried cross-county twice, OK, but would rather had some snow-shoes and go placed no one else would dare on foot or with Skis.
> 
> TPBM likes to hike into the middle of nowhere and be alone for long periods of time.



Yep, waited especially for you 
and yes, I like to hike far from civilisation. Can't do that anymore with a 3 year old kid

TPBM only posts in the TPBM thread


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope.....posts here, there and everywhere.....

TPBM wishes that HE could be the Master Of Duplicate Posts...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Yep, I wish

TPBM is glad that weekend is closing in


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2007)

You bet I am....

TPBM like me, is gonna be soooo lazy this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

No, looks like a weekend of hunting and hiking in the Minnesota cold.

TPBM thinks I'm crazy?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

No...but I know that I am.

TPBM thinks it's time for a "cold one".

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yep, after the Doctor Visit tomorrow I'm off to the brewpub for a tasting of thier Coffee Stout and Oak Aged Porter.

TPBM would like to come along.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Why would I do that ? (Why do I get in the middle of these drinking TPBM's)

TPBM needs to clean his garage...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Nope, don't have one

TPBM will tell us the story of the Flying Dutchman


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

Just remember, you asked for it: According to folklore, the Flying Dutchman is a ghost ship that can never go home, and is doomed to sail the oceans forever. The Flying Dutchman is usually spotted from afar, sometimes seen to be glowing with ghostly light. It is said that if she is hailed by another ship, her crew will often try to send messages to land or to people long since dead. In ocean lore, the sight of this phantom ship is reckoned by seafarers to be a portent of doom. (My thanks to Google)

TPBM thinks this is hogwash....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

I love legends like the Flying Dutchman, as long as you remember that they are not reality.

TPBM believes in the Bermuda Triangle.

TO


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 7, 2007)

I sure do TO 

TPBM has broken up with their partner (I did with my girlfriend, 2 hours ago)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2007)

haven't had a partner to break up with 

TPBM is part of a car club...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2007)

If you can call AAA a car club, then yes.

TPBM is tired of winter, already, and looking for warm weather...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2007)

Nope, I'm waiting for sub-zero temperatures, as I would finally like to ice-skate outdoors again.

TPBM doesn't believe that the number of missing vehicles in the Bermuda triangle actually doesn't exceed the numbers in other parts of the world


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2007)

I donno about any vehicles, but I think there is a logical explanation for the
"happenings" in the Bermuda Triangle.

TPBM doesn't know what to get "her" for Christmas...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tep, I sure do. I think there are more vehicles missing in the huge potholes in roads in Minnesota than any Bermuda Triagle.

TPBM knows someone that has seen a Bigfoot.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep. myself, I have a big foot 

TPBM has been in the Himalaya


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2007)

Afraid not....

TPBM likes to do crossword puzzles....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2007)

Booooooring

TPBM sits at home all day


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2007)

I wish.... being in debt sucks.... so I have to work.

TPBM is free of debt....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup. I tend to be more of a saver.


TPBM has been on a round the world cruise...


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 7, 2007)

I wish I could, Heinz 

TPBM is going to have a photo taken with Santa.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 7, 2007)

No, James.... I'll leave that for the kiddies....

TPBM is hoping for that "special" present..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't we all.....and from that special one too....

TPBM has like me, been working outside in below -30C in winter....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2007)

nope its summertime here in aus

TPBM had the summertime blues


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just as Eddie Cochran sings.....

TPBM is already fed up with all the Christmas hysteria....


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 9, 2007)

Certainly am. Christmas decorations come out in stores here usually halfway through September, it's ridiculous.
TPBM hasn't put up their Christmas Tree yet


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2007)

Just put it up yesterday..... Only at "her" insistance, tho....

TPBM slept in this morning.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2007)

Always do....every weekend!

TPBM thinks that they should make young neds do military service to teach respect and morals...


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 9, 2007)

Neds?
I'm going to join the Military when I leave school anyway, but that isn't a bad idea, Lucky13.
TPBM can explain to me what a ned is


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2007)

I can only guess, maybe something like a juvenile punk, or a rowdy.

TPBM will tell me if I'm wrong

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 10, 2007)

I think he might be saying 'nerds' but I may be wrong

TPBM goes to church every sunday


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mate i don't fit into the religious catogory and therefore do not attend church. It's not for me i used to when i was young however when i went to school and found out about science the answers it gave me were of more satisfaction than the answers the church did.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 10, 2007)

A life story isn't needed 

I guess I'll pick it up again.


TPBM has christmas lights up on their house...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 10, 2007)

sorry mate got off track there.....
And no i have not set up lights and i don't intend to, i'm a miserable bastard..
TPBM is going to have a barbeque on christmas day....
I will be


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 10, 2007)

Of course, it's an Aussie tradition!
TPBM doesn't believe in Christmas


----------



## Heinz (Dec 10, 2007)

I don;t believe in christmas lights that work. I spent all arvo putt ours up and big sections dont work 


TPBM would prefer a summer christmas time...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 10, 2007)

what part of christmas caus the idea of a Barbie sounds just fine, so do the presents as well as for the church side well you have already heard my spiel on that...
TPBM is fed up with buying people expensive presents.... 
dam heinz you beat me to it, bugger...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry man


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

Well.... where are we ? I use to buy the wife expensive stuff, but not
anymore. And a "barbie" in Dec for Christmas ? Well, todays temp is
expected to go to 74 Degrees F., so I guess you could.
To change the subject...

TPBM doesn't know that Lesofprimus (aka Dan) last name only has four
letters....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM remembers The Persuaders with Roger Moore and Tony Curtis...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nope, can't say that I do.

TPBM needs another day off to recover from the weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

It was a busy one (not a drunken one), and today off would be nice....
However....

TPBM is thinking of "her" this Christmas...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a her to think about this year. 

TPBM needs a nap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2007)

I sure as h*ll do....

TPBM has a double citizenship....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

No, I'm lucky of have one.....

TPBM knows someone who has dual citizenship...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2007)

No, I don't get out that often.

TPBM has no idea what to get anyone on his Christmas list!!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

FYI Adler has dual citizenship, and maybe some others.

I have NO ONE on my christmas list ! Me and the wife do not exchange gifts,
we buy what we want all year long....

TPBM thinks this is strange....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't say that I do....

TPBM has bought a VERY expensive gift for his/her special one..


----------



## Marcel (Dec 10, 2007)

Not yet

TPBM hates christmas


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2007)

No, I hate what it has turned into here in the States.

TPBM would like to go to a foreign land for Christmas vacation.


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't hate the day, I don't hate the "meaning" or such. I hate the music, the shopping, the traffic, the morons that can't drive, the idiots who crowd the Wal-Marts and Toys R Us's when I'm trying to look for frickin' my 1:32 scale planes! I swear you can try and walk around someone and they're so oblivious they manage to walk right into you. It's because of the Pre-Holiday Cat-like Stupor. Also known as PHCS. I swear people are so zombie like they could sh*t themselves and never know while filing past each other in the malls. Then the stores themselves are in their own PHCS and have like 2 lanes open for 20 people, and are so unorganized I'd rather have a soldering iron jabbed into my pee hole than put up with it. 

Then you get behind a yuppie couple with like 5,000 toys and a Hannah Montana TV and you only want a frickin' WWII soldier and they decide to change their minds about 20 things... so you change lanes and frickin' people with their debit cards and don't know how to use the frickin' thing where you swipe it and put in your PIN and blah, I swear to god with cash I'm faster than 99% of people with debit and credit cards. 

TPBM wants me to stop ranting, but totally understands.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2007)

Back to Sweden and my parents and friends....

TPBM has their birthday just before or after xmas....


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 10, 2007)

Ugh I clashed twice. My b-day is the 15th. 10 days early. Think about it... 

TPBM loves Sten SMGs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2007)

DARN! Jumping the line, eh? AlloySkull? 

I completely understand....the same TPBM...

TPBM has their birthday just before or after xmas....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine is in February.... does that count ?

TPBM puts catsup on his eggs....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, Catsup on eggs is just so wrong and nasty!!!!

TPBM likes clarified butter on his/her Lutefisk.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

From what I hear, lutefisk is pretty nasty stuff. I don't think any kind of
butter will help.

TPBM agrees....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 10, 2007)

Ich habe wirklich keine ahnung

TPBM doesn't understand what I just wrote


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2007)

It either says you don't have any idea what it is or you really hate Lutefisk Only a guess on my part.

TPBM has a better idea of what "Ich habe wirklich keine ahnung" translates to.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2007)

Your guess is pretty good. It means "I have no knowledge", or "I don't have a clue"..... (love that Google !!)

TPBM speaks more than one language....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2007)

English and now I know what "Ich habe wirklich keine ahnung" means. I know a few German cuss words that I will not go into and that's about it other than names of beers thoughout the world.

TPBM can speak several languages (Ebonics does not count).


----------



## Marcel (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep, dutch, english, german and french (in that order)

TPBM can speak a binairy language


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 11, 2007)

nope 

TPBM is working chrissy day


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM has tried Surströmming....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't have a clue what that is....

TPBM will tell us....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2007)

Fermented Herring in a can, no thanks... And I thought Lutefisk was some pretty nasty stuff (it is), but this has to beat that out for all out nastiness!!!!

TPBM would like to try a taste of Surströmming?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope.... I'm a pretty fussy eater....

TPBM was once a boy scout....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope, never was....

TPBM will now tell us a hilarious joke...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2007)

How about a limerick instead ?

There was a young lady named Lou 
who said, as the parson withdrew-- 
"Now the Vicar is quicker, 
And thicker, and slicker, 
And two inches longer than you”

TPBM is going to take a friend to lunch...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope, went out with a friend last week though.

TPBM is considering purchasing a new rifle.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes how did you guess i would like a Lee-Enfield mk. 5 (The jungle Carbine)
TPBM would like a nice juicy tender T-bone steak right now.


----------



## Freebird (Dec 11, 2007)

You bet I am! And while driving my gas-guzzling rolling heavy metal mayhem to the steak house I'll sideswipe a gang of Vegan's in their enviro-friendly wimp-mobile into the ditch (they were on their way to save the gay whale's) 

TPBM has nightmares about punching the wrong hole in the butterfly-ballot and voting for Hillary


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2007)

That would be a nightmare.

TPBM wishes they had a riding mower.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

IF thats the same as a Ride-On mower, sure why not although we don't have a yard and the home paddock is about 40 acres big a slasher or mulcher might be more appropriate although we wouldn't mow it anyway...
TPBM will tell me what their christmas present to themselves is, mine a brand new motorbike helmut...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nothing. 

TPBM is taking lots of vacation.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 11, 2007)

I didn't buy myself any... but my wife thinks it's funny to buy herself presents and say they're from "santa."

Damn Matt you beat me. I'm putting in for 2 weeks of leave at the end of next week.

TPBM is hungry


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

mkloby said:


> I didn't buy myself any... but my wife thinks it's funny to buy herself presents and say they're from "santa. "



Dam straight i'm hungry, but then im always hungry.....
TPBM Thinks that being a greenie is fashionable


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2007)

If your gay.

TPBM is an anarchist.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

No i'm not.
TPBM has seen Billy Connely on stage..... 
I wish i could


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 12, 2007)

not really

TPBM has a turbo on their car


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dads Land Cruiser does. So does our D8 Komatsu That count ?
TPBM has a turbo on a sporty car.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 12, 2007)

don't own a sporty car

TPBM knows a friend, who has a friend, who knows another friend that has a sports car


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

one of my friends, friend has a Really nice HSV that cost $70 000 looks and sounds GREAT has an un-turboed V8


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 12, 2007)

and no TPBM?? aussie I am very disapointed 

TPBM is disapointed too


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't worry Screaming Eagle i will never forgive myself.
TPBM Is going hunting soon.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Only if it's twolegged and female....

TPBM has met Carroll Shelby...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope.... donno who that is....

TPBM will tell us about Carroll Shelby (Or did he make/design the Mustang Shelby GT) 

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep, thats him. 

TPBM hunts things other than two legged females.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope, don't hunt, not even for a two legged female as I've already got one

TPBM doesn't like monogamy


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes I do, I love that game, especially when you own "Park Place" and "Boardwalk" with a hotel and someone lands on it.

TPBM thinks I'm crazy.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2007)

No, but can you play on two game boards at the same time

TPBM doesn't understand my comment.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes I do

TPBM doesn't care


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Your right, and I think TO is pulling your leg.....

TPBM likes parlor games.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

You know me too well Charles.

Yes, I do like those kind of games.

TPBM is a video game addict.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope, I've started to really hate video games. See too many of my friends and families children turn into zombies playing them. 

TPBM likes to play in the great outdoors instead.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep would like to play in a stadium with my band 

TPBM would like to watch me play


----------



## Freebird (Dec 12, 2007)

sure would! But I'm bringing some rotten fruit in case the band starts playing Barry Manilow.... 

TPBM is a scofflaw, takes 11 things to through the "10 items or less" line. Even worse, rips the "do not remove" tags off matresses!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2007)

Barry Manilow? Who do you think I am 
Nope Hardrock is what you'll gonna get, I don't think Barry falls in that category.

I have really no idea what you mean by the TPBM but I don't rip off the tags of a matress

TPBM does


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes.... The law regarding "tags" on matresses only applies to the retail
outlets, not to the final consumer..... so go ahead and rip !

TPBM Got a traffic ticket (citation) recently...

Charles


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't drive.  

TPBM thinks gothic girls are the hottest. <.< >.>


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

They  me!

TPBM opens their presents on Christmas eve.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope.... don't have any to open. The area 'neath the tree is bare.

TPBM goes overboard with their Christmas decorations...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM is a fan of theatre...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2007)

Nope, not really

TPBM is wondering when it is his day for Charles to pease him

BTW Charles, I was aware of the leg pulling


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Nope, not really
> 
> TPBM is wondering when it is his day for Charles to please him



I will pass, and let TPBM answer the above question.....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2007)

"Pease" him? I think something was lost in the translation.

TPBM will clue me in.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Matt: He meant "please him"... referring to my, "I can only please one person per day, today is not your day, tomorrow doesn't look good either".

TPBM understands perfectly what we're talking about...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

Huh         

No, I do understand Charles.

TPBM still doesn't get it.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2007)

Now I get it. Didn't realize it was a typo.

TPBM has jammed their finger really bad before.


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh god yes... many times.  

TO, what does that blue face mean? ?

TPBM agrees with me that rappers only have 10 gunshot wounds because they still use 9mm and .22 rounds instead of just upgrading to .45 and 30-06.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought they were just trigger happy.

TPBM can rap a METALLICA song


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope, wouldn't disgrace them. I'm actually listening to them now. 

BTW, I was implying that they have 10 gunshot wounds, and survive! Haha. Crappy 9mm stopping power. Still would hurt like a motherf% er though. I give 'em that.

TPBM has been shot, had a gun pulled on them, been shot at, shot someone, shot at someone, or pulled a gun on someone. I've had two of the above. O.O


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang, maybe that alloy skull of yours has come in handy. 

TPBM will answer the above question because I got nothin'.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2007)

neither do I aggie

But TPBM has something


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope, don't hand with that crowd, try to stear clear of the areas they hang in as well. 

TPBM is considering getting a Conceal Carry Permit as I am.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2007)

I already have one.... Carry my trusty .380 where ever I go.

TPBM doesn't own a hand gun....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 13, 2007)

Got a Belgian manufactured German .38 that my father took from a prisoner at the Battle of the Bulge.

TPBM prefers rifles to handguns.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, but I would still like to have a nice custom made 1911 someday. Still would rather shoot my Longbow or Recurve though.

TPBM shoots in High Power Rifle competitions, maybe someone with the # 308 in his screen name?


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope... don't own a rifle. Got a mean .20 ga. tho....

TPBM attends "turkey shoots"

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope....

TPBM wishes that he could carry a MG42 with a Conceal Carry Permit...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope, don't care for guns

TPBM thinks guns are necessairy to survive in the cruel world


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Not a necessity, but I sure want one in my pocket it some looney comes into my building and starts shooting things up.

TPBM agrees with me.


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 13, 2007)

Completely agree. I'd also want to carry an MG42 around town... legally... that's be awesome... I just wouldn't load it.

TPBM thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope. I can hear the ladies now asking "Is that a MG42 in your pocket or are you just happy to see me"?

TPBM thinks that comment was totally inappropriate.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2007)

Me Buck clashed

I would not say "crazy" by anyone who carries an un-loaded weapon is
asking for trouble..... lots of trouble !

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 14, 2007)

yes I do

TPBM has a feeling that they are going to win lotto


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2007)

Have that feeling every weekend.....

TPBM has sailed or flown over the Bermuda Triangle...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, I have.... done both. And I'm still here !

TPBM doesn't believe in that stuff...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 14, 2007)

Correct.

TPBM has seen, or knows someone who has seen "Nessie".

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2007)

Only in pictures....

TPBM missed breakfast, today...

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorta, well, I'm going to have a late one. 

TPBM is hoping his son doesn't strike out in the ballgame.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2007)

Nope, but I once knew a guy that swore he saw a Bigfoot monster on his property in northern Minnesota.

TPBM would like to see a Bigfoot someday.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2007)

No thank you. I've been in the deep mountain woods alone. That's scary enough.

TPBM wouldn't dream of going into the mountains alone.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 14, 2007)

On the contrary, I like to be in the dutch mountains 

TPBM once broke his leg while skiing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2007)

Nope don't ski. Did manage to pull my calf muscle pretty badly running around the track last night. Third time in the last month. Gotta stop running I guess.

TPBM is hoping his new rifle comes in today, like me...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2007)

Nope.... not looking for a rifle..... waiting for my three-bladed prop to
come in, tho....

TPBM is watching the mail for something special.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep, new Recurve bow should be here any day now. Too doggone cold to get out and shoot it though.

TPBM cannot tolerate the cold as much as they used too.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2007)

You're right ! Once "Arthur" invades your spine, very cold weather is a bear.

TPBM understands "Mele Kalikimaka"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2007)

And a Hawiian Merry Christmas to you Charles.

TPBM likes to listen to Christmas music at work.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2007)

We have an in house "entertainment system" and that's all they have been
playing since the day after Haloween ! It's getting old .....

TPBM would like to say, "Vrolijk Kerstfeest" to Marcel......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes I would. And a I'Taamomohkatoyiiksistsikomi to all the Blackfoot Indians that may be monitoring this thread.

TPBM has a hankering for a nice Christmas Cookie right about now.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 14, 2007)

As a matter of fact, the wife gave me a few this morning, and I have one
left. Looks like a Christmas tree with sprinkles on it. Good, too..

TPBM is hoping for a model to build this Christmas....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2007)

No, I've got three just sitting on the shelf. Tamiya P-51D, Tamiya P-47 Bubbletop, and a Tamiya F4U-1D. Have not build a model in over 20 years or so. Time to get to it again.

TPBM wants Charles last Christmas Tree Cookie.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes I would!

TPBM owns or has owned a mopar


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 15, 2007)

No maybe later in life when i have more $$$$$.
TPBM is wondering when Armageddon will be.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2007)

Not really.....

TPBM is though...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 15, 2007)

nup.

TPBM is getting tired from the hype of Christmas...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, indeed. Been hearing it since the day after halloween.

TPBM is thinking about the New Year

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 15, 2007)

Never think that far ahead.

TPBM is going to a company Christmas party tonight.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2007)

A Christmas party yes, company party no....

TPBM slept late today....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2007)

Only to first 8 and then got up at 12...

TPBM would like me, love to have the powers of the Silver Surfer...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2007)

Nope, feel just fine

TPBM doesn't like comics


----------



## ccheese (Dec 15, 2007)

True... Prefer the real life over fantacy...

TPBM Remembers Fred Ethel Mertz...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 15, 2007)

No I don't

TPBM remebers though....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

sounds familiar, but no.....

TPBM will now tell us....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2007)

Nop, I'm afraid Charles will have to help us out

TPBM thinks Charles will explain


----------



## Heinz (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe.............


TPBM has still got all their Christmas shopping to get...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 16, 2007)

No i'm trying to be reasnobly organised this year and i've already got my shopping done.
TPBM is going to get a christmas turkey....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 17, 2007)

me thinks or it may be chicken.

TPBM has bought their turkey already


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nope....haven't had turkey for eons.....

TPBM has already started to plan SWMBO's birthday....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2007)

Nope.. that's not til June. 

TPBM is hoping for something very special for Christmas...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Always Mr C, always do....

TPBM would like me love to do this....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nope, I'd drown.

TPBM would like to own a Vintage Gibson ES-335 or Les Paul.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, only to sell so that I can a few Gretsch guitars....

TPBM plays banjo...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2007)

Nope, never tried it, but would like the Les Paul tho.

TPBM doesn't know the difference between a Gibson and a Fender (no, not that one on your bike)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, once owned a Les Paul Custom, never owned a Fender, had a POS Ibanez knock of a Strat once. Junk!!! Gonna build the next guitar I own myself.

TPBM likes to work with wood.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, I like to make my own furniture

TPBM has a rented house


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rented flat more like it....my grandad used to build all kinds of instruments etc himself, damn good he was as well....

TPBM can't read music notes...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I can. Before I started to play the guitar I actually played classical music on the trumpet, you know, Bach, Handel, Purcell etc. Actually I just quit a few months ago. You cannot play that kind of music withou knowledge of musical notes.

TPBM has a degree in chords theory.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2007)

No I certainly do not, wish I did.

TPBM likes to fish with a fly-rod and would kill for a nice Bamboo Fly-Rod to add to his/her collection.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2007)

Nope... Like to fish, but don't even own a rod. Do the head boat thing.

TPBM has never gone out on a head boat.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Head boat?

TPBM has heard The Ramroads version of Ghostriders In The Sky and think it ROCKS!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2007)

Local station used to play that a while back and it did Rock.

TPBM has been to a Ten Years After Concert and think Alvins Lee plays a mean blues guitar.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

have never heard of him

TPBM prefers eddie cochrans version of summertime blues compared to allan jacksons version


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2007)

Eddie Cochran's version is the ONLY version....

TPBM can play harmonica...


----------



## Marcel (Dec 19, 2007)

eh you mean a mouth harmonica? Yep I can, but not very good, though

TPBM can play the piano with his toes


----------



## Freebird (Dec 19, 2007)

Sure! (but you'll want to cover your ears!) 

TPBM would like to wear KISS makeup to work. (Gene Simmons probably)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah why not? I have the long tongue already covered!

TPBM has a special talent and will tell us what it is


----------



## Heinz (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes I do. Looking like a pratt at all times. 


TPBM has had a flight in a warbird...


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 20, 2007)

No but I aspire to co-own a Ju-87B with my friend Nate, somehow. Though they're virtually non-existant. If not, we'll just see how much Russia will bend before they sell us a MiG-29UB.  Gotta have a 2-seater or else we can't rock out together!

TPBM aspires to party at the moment.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, I would like to party..... but I really don't feel up to it.

TPBM has something special to give for Christmas....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, I build a set a Cedar Arrows for my Nephew. He always wants to use my arrows as the fly much better out of his bow than his cheap ones.
Not a real expensive gift, but it did take me 3 weeks to get them right and were quite a bit of work to get finished in time (just got them done last night).

TPBM likes giving home made Christmas gifts.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes theres nothing better than giving something you made yourself

TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep....

TPBM is in a complicated situation...women wise.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

extremely so, the lack of women problem... 


TPBM is having the family at their place for Christmas.....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2007)

Nope, going to my mother

TPBM hates christmas trees


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)

they're alright I spose...

TPBM is on holidays right now


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2007)

Not until 5:00. Then it's off for 4 days of Ice Fishing, Deer Hunting, and gift giving.

TPBM will not sleep well Christmas morning in anticipation of Santa


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2007)

Aye, right.....

TPBM thinks that the 426 Hemi is the most beautiful car engine ever made...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am partial to the simplicity of the old Ford Flathead V8's. Underpowered, but such a simple design.

TPBM would like to ride one of these!!! Radial Engined Death!!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 21, 2007)

Nope, I rather like to have 4 wheels instead of 2 while doing 120 km/h.

TPBM can do a wheely with his bike


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 21, 2007)

No, I worked with a couple guys that would get on the same motorcycle, the one on hte back with a helmut on his head. Then they would pop a wheelie and drag that helmut on the pavement. They thought is was great fun. Helmut was serioiusly scrapped up.

TPBM thinks these two guys should be taken out of the gene pool for being mentally deficiant.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)

They have only themselves to blame if they serious hurt themselves

TPBM is building something and will tell us about it


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Well planning to build a hot rod/ muscle car. Just room is defeating me at the moment...

TPBM needs to get more wood for their fire....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2007)

No... don't do the fireplace scene....

TPBM is running low on Christmas booze.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope....got a bottle of brandy from work.

TPBM enjoys a good brandy every now and then...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 22, 2007)

have never tried 'normal' brandy I have only had cherry brandy

TPBM will tell me what I am missing out on


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2007)

I wouldn't know either....I drink Guinness and single malts....

TPBM will tell us both...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 22, 2007)

nah that wouldn't do us any good 

TPBM will settle this once and for all


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry, can't do that....

TPBM will though.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 22, 2007)

errm......sorry to disappoint 


TPBM is feeling really, really tired....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2007)

I sure am.... 2+ hours of overtime every night this week....a pure killer week at work...thank God I'm off for 5 nights....

TPBM hates working overtime...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2007)

You are correct.... I am at work on this Saturday morning..

TPBM has BIG plans for the week-end....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2007)

Sort of. I am driving with the wife to stay with family until tuesday.

TPBM will tell us there favorite christmas story.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2007)

My favorite Christmas story is about my brand new bike. I bought it myself
for $39.95 (usd) when I was fifteen. My Christmas's were like the poor kid
on the other side of the tracks..... Not worth telling....

TPBM is running out of booze !

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

quite the contrary charles!

TPBM has booze up to the rafters for christmas


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Pretty much man. Still need some bourban though, that is lacking. 
A bottle of black douglas and jack Daniels have been added to stash, think I may have to do extensive taste testing if you get my drift 


TPBM is struggling to resist opening presents....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2007)

I gave up trying to resist Last month week 
TPBM is having a quite christmas....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just gonna enjoy my time off work....sorely needed after 2+ overtime every night. Also gonna enjoy the bottle of fine brandy they gave me at work for some extra work that I did....

TPBM is spending time looking for their x-mas presents.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

already done that lucky, I hate crowds

TPBM also hates crowds


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

I hate crowds of mouth foaming shoppers looking for bargains! 
Which is exactly why I stayed in bed and let my folks get the food for the family feast tomorrow.


TPBM is still buying presents for others...........( if you are, good luck! )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

nope over and done with just got to get grog today, I'm in the mood for heineken and XXXX gold for my mate

TPBM will give me his opinion on heineken


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't think much of it.


TPBM is have a Christmas Eve get together aswell...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

not to my knowledge, my mantra is don't ask, won't tell 

TPBM owns a guitar hero game


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2007)

Nope.... Not much into games.

TPBM is an avid gamer...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2007)

Not really....

TPBM is feeling better than me....(I got hit by the flu...sniff).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2007)

Absolutely.... I just got over it.... was out of work four days last week.
Nasty stuff....

TPBM is going to have a house full, tomorrow

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nope....all quiet here.

TPBM thinks that x-mas has been ruined nowadays...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2007)

Kinda.... I've been hearing "Jingle Bells" in the stores since the day after
haloween ! Too comercialized !

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2007)

Indeed he does....

I remember as a kid, they didn't put out or up Christmas decorations in the shops/stores until the last Sunday before the big day....

TPBM agrees as well.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2007)

Absolutely... 

TPBM is hooked on Animal Crackers....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2007)

Not sure what they are. I am hooked on chocolate coated raisens/sultanas though.

TPBM has hit the mother load with presents....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2007)

No... As explained before me and Edna Mae do not exchange gifts at Christmas time. My son gave me (are you ready for this ?) An R/C Ferrari !
What does a 73 year old do with a R/C Ferrari ?

TPBM will tell me....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2007)

If you fit it out with a drink holder and drive beer/ and other beverages to your chair.


TPBM believes a model railroad/train would be more efficient at doing this...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2007)

Of course.... isn't that what flat cars are for ? BTW, Heinz, animal crackers
are just that.... crackers that look like animals. (But you knew that).

TPBM is celebrating Christmas early.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 25, 2007)

Yep, my son woke me up at 8 o'clock

TPBM will type the whole lyrics of "I'm dreaming of a white christmas"


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2007)

nah sorry marcel, try googling them 

TPBM is drunk after a day of partying


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope....got the cold.

TPBM is bathing in christmas presents.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope......

TPBM is waiting for the snow to start.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope. As soon as I crossed the border back into Bavaria after spending the hollidays with the family the snow was allready falling.

TPBM will tell us about there Christmas fest.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 25, 2007)

Well we had lunch with my immediate family. Consisted of roast turkey, ham, chicken, vegetables the works.

Then a plum pudding with custard. Dinner with the rest of the family was more the same with loads of sweets and deserts. 

TPBM has a fridge full of left overs...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nope.....just beers and stuff.

TPBM is enjoying time off.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 26, 2007)

Bloody oath !!
TPBM will tell us the most embarrasing thing that ever happened to them or the 2nd most embarrasing thing...
I need a laugh....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

Didja ever see someone in the mall, think they were someone else and grab 
them and get ready to put a bear hug on them only to realize it's not who
you thought it was ? Oh, boy ... I have.... and this ranks #2.

TPBM put on a few pounds over the holiays...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nope....sorry.

TPBM is a huge fan of Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

Never heard of them......

TPBM will tell us about them.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 26, 2007)

They are a clamation dog and human that have appeared in several animated movies and television shows.

TPBM remembers watching the Rocky Bullwinkle Show when he was a youngster.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

I can go back further than that.... How about when 15 year old Annette
Funicello was a Mousekateer !!!

TPBM thinks I'm older than dirt...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 26, 2007)

nah, dirt is older 

TPBM has to go back to work


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2007)

Another hard nights work tonight again, most likely.....

TPBM would sell their own grand mother for the chance to drive a Tiger I and Tiger II....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 27, 2007)

No, but for a chance to fly in a B-17.........maybe.

TPBM is addicted to YouTube.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

Not hardly.... Not my thing.

TPBM will tell us about the best gift they got at Christmas...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2007)

$500 check from my father. Will pay off the bulk of the new Recurve bow I've got coming in a week or so, woohoo.

TPBM is already looking forward to thier New Years Eve party.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

Must be nice ! Nope, no News Years party for this kid. I'll be in bed at 2200.

TPBM is all stocked for their New Years party

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2007)

Not yet. Gonna pick up some Guinness and some Gulden Draak If I can find it. 

TPBM can suggest some other good beers to add to my New Years drinking list (please don't say Bud or Miller).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

How about Pabst Blue Ribbon ? Or San Miguel ?

TPBM disagrees with my choice of *good* beers....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 27, 2007)

How about Leffe, De Koninck and my favorite Rochford 10

TPBM doesn't like belgian beers


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2007)

Some I do some I don't. Beer Store was out of Rochford 10 last weekend and I want to try it. Had Rochford 8 and it was not something I would buy again.

TPBM thinks someone that would suggest drinking Pabst Blue Ribbon should be locked up


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

When your an alky and a drunk, you drink almost anything. Especially
if the other guy is buying !

TPBM has tasted many and many a foreign brew....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2007)

Just pulling your leg Charles. I have relatives that are recovered Alchoholics. I have great respect for them for kicking the habit and for anyone else for that matter.
I've tasted more foreign brews in the last few months and firmly beleive I was born in the wrong country when it comes to the ability to pick up a good beer.

TPBM agrees with one or both of my statements.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

I whole-heartedly agree with your statements. I've been dry since 
March 13, 1972.... but who's counting ? It's one day at a time...
Some of my best friends are drunks....

TPBM thinks we should change the subject.... and will !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 27, 2007)

OK I will.

TPBM will tell me about the best Airshow they have ever attended.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2007)

I have only been to one but it was still good we had a mig-15 doing flyovers and the RAAF roulettes doing their acrobatic show. It was a good weekend

TPBM was in the scouts


----------



## Henk (Dec 27, 2007)

No, sorry never was my type of thing, learned everything from the family and the farm.

TPBM once dated twins.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2007)

I wish!

As for those that don't drink alcohol....my hat's off to them. I admire those that can do that and I respect them tremendously...

TPBM is still playing with toy soldiers.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope.... graduated to model airplanes over 50 years ago...

TPBM cannot swim !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2007)

No I cannot, never could and most likey never will be able to.

TBPM has no plans for the weekend and needs some ideas as to what to keep him occupied (finding a couple twins to date sounds like an idea).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

Have no plans for the week-end. I'll find something to do... like rake the
leaves. I'm not wired for twins, either....

TPBM has New Years plans at an expensive club..

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 28, 2007)

No, I think I'll stay home and watch the "Twilight Zone" marathon.

TPBM will do the same.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

I donno about Twilight Zone, but me and the Mrs. will be home watching
TV.... and in bed by 2200 !

TPBM likes the Beach Boys

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2007)

Some of their stuff is alright....

TPBM likes the "surf sound"....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not really.

TPBM thinks the newest Pearl Harbor movie is one of the worst he's ever seen. Thinks Ben Affleck is a poor actor and needs to be banned from acting again!!! I addition Gen. James Doolittle is rolling in his grave after having Mr. Baldwin portray him. (Sorry, this was more a vent than anything else, man that movie pi$$ed me off).


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

It was not accurate historically, even un-real at times. Airplanes flying
between ships, actually lower than the main deck ? Aw c'mon ! I donno about
banning him from films, either.... 

Maybe TPBM has another opinion ?

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope. I agree with above gentlmen!

TPBM thinks that war films today has become more chick flicks than anything else...they're NOT what they used to be.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

Agreed..... use to be wife of girlfriend waiting on the pier for the ship
(or sub) to return. Nothing that would steam your glasses !

TPBM was disappointed at Christmas time...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope, I would be happy enough if my friends and family donated the cash they spend on gifts to me to a Food shelf, Make a Wish Foundation or some other charity.

TPBM has too much junk in thier Home and/or Garage.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

You've been peeking !!! Egad, I confess.... I am a pack rat. I still have a
windshield for a '72 VW Beetle, plus headlights for the old style '60's Beetle.

TPBM will come over this week-end and help me clean my garage....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 28, 2007)

If you pay for air-fare, room and board, meals, and the time I have to take off from work I'd be more than happy to come over and help.

TPBM thinks I'm being awfully (emphasis on the awful) generous


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope....I'd be there too. 

TPBM knew who John Paul Jones was....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2007)

after a quick search on google it turns out he is a musician from the band led zeppelin

TPBM already knew who he was and didn't have to google it


----------



## Henk (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope, do not have clue, but I know a bit of Zeppelin.

TPBM loves to get wasted at the new years parties.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm going to at my own!

TPBM is having a quiet night for new years


----------



## Henk (Dec 28, 2007)

Never.

TPBM will be working on the 1st of Jan.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope. Our store is closed on new years day.

TPBM is planning on sleeping in that morning...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

In two frames of mind. Yes would be nice but i'd rather greet the new year early and get the most out of the day...


TPBM has been busy exchanging presents...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope I like the ones that I got.

TPBM has allready bought there New Years Rockets.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Haven't done that for well, years.

TPBM is practicing their new year speech.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 29, 2007)

No speeches for me.

TPBM never makes or keeps New Years resolutions.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

You're d*mn right mate! 

TPBM has one though and this year they intend to keep it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

I do have one.

TPBM will tell us what there plans are for New Years.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 29, 2007)

Stay at home with the wife and kid

TPBM is going to light some major fireworks for New Years


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope, Marcel.... that's against the law here ! (They do it anyway). I'll
be in bed by the time the ball falls in Times Square.

TPBM will watch the ball fall.... (10..9..8..7..6........)

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope. Never liked Dick. And certainly don't like his protoge'.

TPBM is a hairy bastard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe a bastard but not a hairy one....

TPBM can't wait for everything to get back to normal....as they enjoy a quiet life.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

You're right.... and we do...

TPBM likes his steak very rare...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hell no. I like the crusty burnt bits with fat too. Med rare for me.

TPBM likes his pork well done.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I do. Uncooked pork scares me to death..

TPBM likes liver and onions....

Charles


----------



## Henk (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness no.

TPBM knows someone or does himself smoke and will want to try and stop smoking next year.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

My mum does one h*ll of a livestew....in that case yes.

TPBM eat pigs feet....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Darn Henk...

Nope and still: TPBM eat pigs feet.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 29, 2007)

never tried them and I dont think I will

TPBM loves pickled eggs


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope. And I hate smoking. Both my parents were chimneys. How I escaped I don't know.

TPBM wishes they smoked a pack a day.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

errr no. My family were all smokers and almost all of them have given up. 


TPBM wishes they had a 68 Camaro to go crusing in...


----------



## Henk (Dec 29, 2007)

Will never say no to a set of weals.

TPBM knows someone who drives a VW Beetle.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Henk got me...

Yes, I do. My boss' son has a pristine '72.

TPBM drives an "older" auto....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

30 years young my car is, mint condition..


TPBM has a massive workshop out back they can spend hours in...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh how I wish. I do have a greenhouse in the back yard, and I spend a
lot of time in it....

TPBM likes to fish...

Charles


----------



## Henk (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, yes. I unfortunately I do not have the time these days to go and fish, and I need a bloody fishing license to be able to do it. I love to fish, but I do not like to eat fish very much.

TPBM has a PS3.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nope...I want the X-Box 360

TPBM has that...the X-Box 360 that is.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 30, 2007)

No I don't...  Oh well. 

TPBM wants a big box of Candy for New Years.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nope...I'd rather have a big box with hard cash....50 Pound notes!

TPBM would as well....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2007)

Absolutely ! But I'll take mine in US Dollars...

TPBM is spending time with loved ones, today...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish....

TPBM thinks like me, that today's youth has no respect....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

That depends on who you hang out with. Most of the dudes I know are very respectful.

TPBM disagrees.


----------



## Henk (Dec 30, 2007)

Never, me myself being young I must say that the other young people around me has no respect for their elders.

TPBM does modeling (like boats and aircraft).


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

Getting back into the business....cars, tanks, ships and aeroplanes....soooon.

TPBM has a safetyblanket....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mmmmm. I have savings for my wife, will have paid off the house in a few more years and have paid for my kids college with a 529. So yeah, I guess so. Perhaps you are referring to quick access of firearms to procure water and food? 

TPBM will tell us about their savings.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2007)

It is looking good, I am wise with my money

TPBM spends alot of money


----------



## Henk (Dec 31, 2007)

No, I get so little out of my pay at the moment, but if you like to call it splashing money then sure.

TPBM does not need to work.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 31, 2007)

I wish! On the other hand I would be working anyway as my work is too much fun.

TPBM doesn't like to work and would rather be at home doing nothing all day


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Work is a blessing that looks more like a curse....naaah...I enjoy my work, good people and all that.

TPBM wishes like me, they'd be economical independent and had enough they didn't have towork....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Boy ! Have you got that right. I'm staring 74 in the face (In Feb) and still
work a full time job. Of course, I push paper, so it's not like some @ss bust-
ing job. 

TPBM will not be sober in the morning....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

I better be sober in the morning!

TPBM will stay up all night.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll be up late, but not all night.

TPBM is celebrating as we speak.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope....just got back from work....extra work!

TPBM is drunk.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Gettin' there...

TPBM wonders if Adler is piss drunk at his party. I know I don't.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope...I know that he can behave and handle his booze.

TPBM can't though.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Make that the past tense and you'd be right. Use to drink a half case a night, in my younger days.... and still drive home !

TPBM is going to be the designated driver...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope. Never go anywhere on New Years for exactly that reason. Afraid who I might... er... someone might run into me.

TPBM has been hit by a drunk driver.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't drive...yet... Been more like been hit by a drunk walker.

TPBM is a sleepwalker.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Dang, Lucky !

No don't sleepwalk, but I do jabber a bit.....

TPBM is another stay-at-home on New Years Eve.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't answer that as I have already posted.

So what about TPBM?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes I stayed at home and had some friends around. I ddin't get too drunk though

TPBM fell asleep before midnight last night


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope I do. I fully intend to be in bed by 1000 local.

TPBM had something stolen from their house while they had a new years party.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope all is well

TPBM's house is trashed after their party


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

What party ? You know something I don't ?

TPBM is going to wake up with a big head

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

I didn't actually, very proud of myself 

TPBM has to work on new years day


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Nay, Nay. Like most folks, I have the day off.

TPBM is the one who had to work New Years day...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope Im on holidays until tomorrow, back to work on thursday.

TPBM can weld like a pro


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

I could, some years ago. Went to a welding school under the G.I. Bill.

TPBM is a good auto mech...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

I know a little about cars, enough to help me if I break down. right now I want one so I can bring it back to life with the help of my dad and some friends. A nice ford or valiant would be nice.

TPBM is restoring a car right now.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

No, but I am trying to breathe life into a JU 87-B-1 (Model).

TPBM likes to build plastic scale models....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep just finished my 1/96 lanc and now starting on my 1/72nd p-47d razorback

TPBM has pets and will tell us about them.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

None. Wife alergic and I can only have so many kids in the house.

TPBM wants to have exhorbatant pet medical bills.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

No, no pets. I do have a friendly squirrel that I feed often. I call him
"Hungry Ned". He climbs the window screen and taps on it to tell me
he's hungry.

TPBM doesn't trust wild animals....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Had a woodpeckerhead that was drilling holes in my house. So no. Don't trust 'em.

TPBM wants more wild animals in their yard.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

If I had a yard. Thats why I'm an ACO! I looove animals...cough#!

TPBM likes to eat animals.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Only beef and pork. The farm raised variety.

TPBM has a taste for wild game..

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

I guess so. I used to love beef more than I do now. But love chicken and pork.

TPBM favorite color is green.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yeah

TPBM is a vegan (ugh)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

eff no

TPBM likes tofu


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2007)

OMG no!!! I hate those fat b#stards. Half my job is dealing with rednecks and bunny huggers who think we should all munch Romaine lettuce. Ughhh!

TPBM dated a vegan.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

nope and my favourite colour is not green its matt black, I read njacos post on the last page and I wasnt aware of this page 

TPBM is now excited that they have entered the home stretch into new years


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm so confused with your posts that I can't speak.

TPBM is going to "defuse"


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Defuse ? Is that like coming un-glued ? I think I'm going to bed.

I do wish TPBM a Happy New Year, and all the others still here.

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you charles, same to you and the missus

TPBM is also very tired


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep. But time for Yatzee.

TPBM has games.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 31, 2007)

yes I do board games, video games etc. etc.

TPBM has tried to play guitar hero


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

Not yet 


TPBM is looking foward to something BIG in 2008...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Then you know something I don't....

TPBM is thinking to himself this morning...."did I really do that??" and "DAMN!"


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope. Nothing I'm embarrassed about.

TPBM is still watching the Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Haven't watched the Twilight Zone since Lincoln was President...

TPBM has got a ticket for speeding....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2008)

I had one, 80 euro's for 11 km to fast, Holy ****!

TPBM has driven over 200 km/h in a car once


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

I have. I have been to 220 kmh in a Dodge Viper on a straight line track on the German Autobahn between Stuttgart and Munich for a very short time. 

I will admit however that I was not driving the car. I won a joy ride in the test model at a 24 hr marathon that I was running in. Due to insurance reasons we were not allowed to actually drive the car however.

TPBM had a hangover today.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 1, 2008)

BURP yup got that right! ouch head hurts
TPBM did 3 keg stands last night


----------



## Marcel (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope, but I drank 3 Rochefor 10's last night and that was one to many  But the good thing of good beer is that you won't get a hangover, only 

TPBM had real champagne on New Year's eve


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Poor wee children....having hangovers....tsk, tsk, tsk...I don't get those...

TPBM knows what Pandora's Box really is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes it is the big glass rectangular shaped box thing that my pet snake (who actually is named Pandora) lives in. 

TPBM found that amusing as well.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

Sort of....

TPBM needs a haircut...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

I find alot of things amusing including small rocks!  

TPBM woke thinking it was Sunday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Eeerrmmm....not at all.

TPBM...is...was...has...gonna...eerrmmm....watches soaps.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah, well it was either that or play on the forum. Have absoulutely nothing to do today so I'm lurking.

TPBM has a Brittany Spears fixation (its that slutty nature)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

God know. I've always thought her eyes were too far apart. Makes her look like she has Down's Syndrome.

TPBM loves the idea of Brittany having relations with them.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2008)

I can think of a lot of other females that I can fantisize over, rather than
her. Brittany, J. Lo, and the other "pop-tarts" do not turn me on.

TPBM didn't feel like eating, this morning....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I did. Had a leftover taco and a can of cold asparagus. Yummy.

TPBM is going to


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)

no I'm not, I don't find that ing at all

TPBM does however...


----------



## Freebird (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes because I hate Asparagus (with good reason)

TPBM doesn't feel sorry for the punks taunting the tiger at the San Fransisco zoo. (bad kitty!  )


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is that how that ended up? Ha!

TPBM did not follow the SF zoo killer tiger story.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 2, 2008)

not really 

TPBm did however.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, sorry chaps!

TPBM has been on USS Yorktown CV(S)-10.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

No i havn't 
TPBM got pissed on new years eve......
one of my mates got a bit too friendly with the rum.
However in the morning the rum had a disagrement with him.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

No only in the angry form. On a side note I'm a rather large drinker, in short it costs me too much to get drunk.


TPBM is annoyed with themselves over something....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

no i'm enjoying life at the moment.....
TPBM has/knows someone who has Adolph Hitlers signiture.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I don't. But I do have Adolf Galland's and Erich Hartmann's sigs.

TPBM collects famous autographs.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't say I do, but it would be cool to have a "few" though.

TPBM collect stamps.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

Used too. Now I collect model cars and magazines.


TPBM is a model railroader....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2008)

I was years ago. Just before Christmas I gave my son about $2,500 worth
of cars, track, switches, loco's, etc.

TPBM does not like cabbage...

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Raw no. cooked sometimes depends how its done.
TPBM thinks my new sig is cool....
i do so don't hurt my feelings


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

nah its terrible  ......glad it works now mate...


TPBM is listening to Steve Vai


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Heinz
No i not listening to him i am listening to the Beatles Hey Jude


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

oops TPBM is afraid of spiders


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope!

Nice new sig Aussie...but I prefer Heinz Cat....

TPBM has Claustrophobia.


----------



## A4K (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I don't eat lights on sunday, or any other day.

TPBM does however need a job that pays properly!


----------



## A4K (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, was still digesting that light breakfast on a sunday comment...

TPBM needs to jump to the 'last link' before answering unlike some impatient kiwis...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in the last link..... someone is confused....

TPBM is not confused...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

What? Who said that? Where am I? WHO am I?

TPBM desperately need a haircut.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, just got a haircut before Christmas.

TPBM has a cure for a nasty sore throat, earaches, and just overall body aches and pains.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2008)

Three fingers of your favorite booze (I use a 55 Gal drum for measurement)
should do nicely. It may not cure your ills, but you sure will feel better.

TPBM doesn't do "home remedies"

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 2, 2008)

No booze for me. Am back on the weight loss program again so have to swear off beer and liquor once more. Have to loose 30-40 by May before the next doctor appointment. 
TPBM would like to drop a few pounds as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, somehow I don't gain weight....

TPBM has a real bad sweet tooth...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. Beer and fats are my downfall.

TPBM hates Lucky and his weight genes.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2008)

Only for licorice.... I would kill for licorice !

TPBM loves raw carrots...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 2, 2008)

I like 'em.

TPBM got an HDTV for Christmas.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope already had one.

TPBM got a GPS receiver for Xmas.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2008)

No... I got a new Ferrari.... R/C of course.

TPBM would like an R/C B-17

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Too big....

TPBM got the usual tie and socks for x-mas.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope got cash and cooking gadgety. 

TPBM has been lost in the wilderness for several hours/days and did not think it was fun either (I didn't)!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2008)

Not in the wilderness..... was overboard in the Caribbean, at 2 in the morning,
on a moonless night, for 38 minutes..... Not fun !

TPBM has a high tolerance for pain ..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but it still hurts!!! 

TPBM is still recovering form New Years.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. In the past.

TPBM can't wait until the weekend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Only work one night this week....yeesssss!

TPBM loves the Chevy '58 Impala.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, don't care for Chevy's

TPBM is like Lucky and me and never gains weight from anything he eats


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aholes.

TPBM has to watch everthing they eat.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, I'm a fast eater, so don't have time to watch it 
TPBM thinks I understood it wrong


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope...

TPBM can't look an hamburger in the eyes without gaining weight....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's me. I'm gaining weight just thinking about it. And I blame Marcel.

TPBM thinks that the Age 65 pilot rule is stupid.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed, should be 55..... kidding.

TPBM has driven on Laguna Seca...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

via an xbox yes 

Scary track!

TPBM owns a classic motorcycle...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually did 63 bmw loved it.

TPBM thinks that we should ALL have the week off


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 3, 2008)

yes we should sign a petition 

BTW love the new sig lucky, go the rat rod!

TPBM is also into rat rods


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Only with BIG ford engines

TPBM hates rats but wants one


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 3, 2008)

yes I do hate rats and no I don't want one

TPBM likes whats going on in the breaking news thread (I know I am!)


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

ABSOLUTLY LOVE IT!!!!!!!! sorrry

TPBM loves the female body also


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 3, 2008)

oh yeah!

TPBM owns a ford


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

oh god no.....  sorry holden blood runs through my veins!


TPBM is a cricket fan...


----------



## A4K (Jan 3, 2008)

Although grasshoppers go down a treat too...

TPBM needs to get ot more...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Naaah....out enough as it is..

TPBM would, like me, love to have have retro/rat rod and a 49' Mercury retro kustom in the garage...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

how do I put this?....


YES!!!!!!!!!!!! 


TPBM went shopping today...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

nah and heinz never dis a ford in front of me mate !!!!! 
TPBM thinks fords sh!t all over holdens.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

*F*ound *O*n the *R*oad *D*ead.....is that answer enough for you buddy?  

TPBM is all MOPAR!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll beat you for that mate 
Mopar what does that stand for ?
TPBM will explain


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly it stand for *MO*tor *PAR*ts and it for Chrylser products...

TPBM is a member of a hippie collective....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

eff off mate ! 
TPBM is a fan of the Beatles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

The old one, with BIG headlights, small rearlights and flat windscreen, then yes, don't like the new one....

TPBM wouldn't mind to own a Volvo 122 or as we call them in Sweden Amazon.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

smart ass i meant the band. 
TPBM thinks lucky and me are the only ones on this thread at the moment...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

No... I am here, also

TPBM does not like cold weather...

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

No, because I'm here now! 

TPBM smells funny, all the time, no matter what.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe to some..

TPBM believes in karma...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely ! BTW, I love that '49 Merc..

TPBM hates cold weather..

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

No living in a climate where the tempreture reguarly exceeds 35 degrees with about 80 % humidity i love the cold.
TPM is wondering what to do tomorrow


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nah, day is set. car service ie. oil change and grease the engine...


TPBM paints regulary....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope...

(sorry Aussie missread you beatle posts)

TPBM is eager to start building a new kit...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

yes and no, have too many on the go...


TPBM is still on holidays...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

From college, yes. From work, no. 

TPBM didn't get what he wanted for x-mas.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

I did get what i wanted for X mas 
TPBM didn't


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Did I f*ck...

TPBM is having chinese for dinner.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

wish i was....


TPBM enjoys food too much...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

Its nearly 11:30 in the night here i doubt it...... 
TPBM will tell me what time it is where they live at the moment


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

00:24 currently....


TPBM finds time differences between countries interesting...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

No ... !

TPBM is a secret Britney Spears fan


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup. Shes my idol for shred guitar not to mention her parenting values 


TPBM is a closet 'air guitarist'....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

Not hardly.... her and the other "pop tarts" can go jump....

TPBM would like to build a HE 111

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finishing a kit version in 1;72 at the moment.

TPBM finds it way to easy to spend hours on this forum....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yea....passes the time rather quickly.

TPBM likes mutton...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

With this great and friendly people, no bl**dy wonder! *WTF? 3 hours already?*

TPBM feels the same...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

MR C!!!!! 

It's alright I guess....

TPBM has fired a MG42.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

No, but I would love the oppurtunity.

TPBM hates kids.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

No not at all...


TPBM prefers vinyl records to cds for sound quality and ambience...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno about that...are they well marinated?

TPBM has had a hard day


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Been here all day, so nope.

TPBM reads and watches everything that he can find on conspiracies...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

used too, now older and wiser all of 18 my ideas have settled down 


TPBM believes there is nothing better than a good book..


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

How about sex ?

TPBM thinks I'm nuts !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

A good book goes far as do a good flick, like The Deep Sleep, Malteser Falcon etc.

TPBM thinks that today's stars has nothing on the old guard...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn it  

Not the slighest Mr C....I agree.

TPBM thinks that today's stars has nothing on the old guard...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not really one to pass comment

TPBM is though,


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

TPBM does not agree and is.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

whah whah whah?

TPBM also does not understand lucky's post


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

i don't speak limey so no i don't understand 
TPBM is a limey


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

nope I'm an aussie

TPBM can decipher limey for us though


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

nut maybe if i gave some time in between post a limey might be able to get in edgewase oh well
TPBM is sick


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

(censored)!!! How about that!?

TPBM is eating right now....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

D*MN you!

Nope....

TPBM is eating right now....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

no i'm not
TPBM is


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope....not yet.

TPBM has no plans for the weekend.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

no not really
TPBM is a moronic, half wit pom.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

I am shocked and apalled aussie! 

So is TPBM


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed! I've never heard such a outrageous language!

TPBM will set things straight.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

no mate i'll that to lucky 
TPBM is wondering what lucky will say


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

dam lucky i wanted that spot !!!!!
i set the record straight
TPBM is a Moronic pom who has NO WITS


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Not suitable for wee girly ears...

TPBM now thinks WTF?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

yep i do 
TPBM which is lucky will explain


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

STOP JUMPING THE BL**DY LINE!!!

TPBM need a sugar fix.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

again aussie I am shocked and apalled you would say such a thing, I am a true blue aussie! 

TPBM will tell me whats wrong with my car


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

damn stuffed up (damn internet connection)

TPBM will tell me whats wrong with my car


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

It's got square wheels and looks like something out of sesseme street
TPBM agrees


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

No he will not....

TPBM will now do that instead.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

yep
TPBM thinks lucky SE and i are the only ones on at the moment....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

nope its a ford aussie you do the maths

TPBM like me wants either a 69 dodge charger or a dodge dart with a keith black 426 hemi in it


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

bloody internet!!!!

yes I do think we are the only ones posting in this thread at the moment

TPBM will now answer my question above


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

fords are cool.
I'd like a 67 mustang fastback but i wouldn't say no to thoes
TPBM would.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

are you crazy MOPAR!

TPBM is also a mopar nut (no brainer if its lucky)


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

bloody NET ARRGH 
I pay telstra for this!!!!!!!
TPBM doesn't know who telstra is


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed, but a black '68 Charger with a Hemi a' la Bullitt....

TPBM has a girly car....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

D-OH! Internet (censored)....

Internet provider?

Found
On
the
Road
Dead....

TPBM agrees.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

yes I do, the government owns **** all of it now and yes they are my internet provider as well

BTW aussie don'rt get me wrong I love ford as well 

TPBM wishes that garth tander should crawl into a hole and die just like his mate mark bloody skaife


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

Bloody oath! Give me a Willys MB any day!

TPBM thinks that's going a bit far though..


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

bullsh!t 
TPBM likes fords


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am gonna kill the fu##er who runs telstra


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

nope BTW I think ford are great lucky but you know my position on mopars!

TPBM like me is fed up with this ****ing piece of **** internet thats causing all this post clashing


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

garth sucks balls 
TPBM this so as well


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes i am


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

Am I the only one whose computer dosen't show the final thread until AFTER he's sent off a reply???!

TPBM should use better software than my work does


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

yes he is a fag

****ing hell it happened again aaarrrrgh

TPBM is fed up with the internet


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

it happened again I'm going outside for some air

TPBM will follow suit


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Telstra


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

i'm gonna get some air as well
TPBM is to


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

I never used to be able to finish a sentence but now


TPBM needs to work on this problem also..


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

nah i think it was all of us trying to post at the same time, clogged the system.
TPBM thinks this also


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep....

TPBM want to set HQ of their internet provider on fire...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

i think my little display above answers that.
TPBM also wants to set the HQ of their net provider on fire


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Soooomany HQ's that I want to do that to....

TPBM should like me, worship this and only this car engine....


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

Got the matches all set

TPBM thinks it's good to be able to use the net while 'working'..


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

OOps I did it again..

TPBM wants to post a thread at the same time as me


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

I leave that to Aussie....

TPBM waits for their turn.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

No i don't Lucky 
mutter mutter mutter
TPBM thinks lucky is being most rude.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

No he does not...

TPBM will now sing their country's national hymn.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

he hem " Australians all let us rejoyce for we are young and free, with golden soil and wealth for toil our home is gurged by sea, Our lands abounds with natures are beauty rich and rare, with historys grace at every stage advance australia fair in joy for australians and let us sing Advance Australia Fair"
I typed that BTW.
P.S that is the first verse there are more.
TPBM thinks our anthem is cool


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

All four X's of it?

TPBM dosen't know what nationality they are


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Aussie? Does it look like there's something missing on "your" F-15? On the right hand side it looks like it is a wee door missing...

I'm a Swede with some Norwegian...

TPBM wish that they had some Scandinavian blood in their veins.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

i saw that to lucky i'm not exactly sure what that is but i would assure maybe an ejection port for one of the guns or maybe a slot for a camera i can't truly say.
TPBM knows what it is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

I know what it is now.....it's the door for the in air refuelling (or what it's called)....look at it.

TPBM agrees.


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

No, I don't. Possibly a beer can ejector chute if it's from down under

TPBM agrees..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmmm.....

TPBM want's to buy my unopened case (24btls) of Miller beer for $10


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2008)

not particularly....


TPBM hates trying to sleep when its hot...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2008)

It's 1 C ... I don't have that problem.

TPBM wishes they could live in a colder climate!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 4, 2008)

NO way  

TPBM watched the returns of the Iowa Caucus last night with great interest.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

The what now?

TPBM will educate us others...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2008)

No I won't. I haven't got a feckin' clue.

TPBM will educate us others.


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

Great interest??! Was about as exciting as watching grass grow...

TPBM though not only watched it, but can name the participants aswell


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, there was Huckabee, Sleepy, Dopey, and Grumpy.

TPBM watched the Iowa caucus.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Not hardly..... 

TPBM is very surprised at the results of the Iowa thing....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

no cause i don't know what it is.
TPBM will tell me what they had for dinner.


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2008)

I cooked so you'll see for yourself shortly..

TPBM cooks better than me


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

probably not 
TPBM is a good cook


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some things I can cook some things I cannot. Clam Chowder, Shrimp Sausage Gumbo, and BBQ Pork Ribs are my specialties.

TPBM would like to go to New Orleans just to sample the local Quisine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed he would....

TPBM eats anything and everything.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 4, 2008)

NO, NO, NO  

It's gotta look good and smell good before I would think about eating it.

TPBM doesn't care about food.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

No really... I'm not a fussy eater, altho I can't stand runny eggs.

TPBM likes liver and onions. (I do !)

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nooooo, I'd rather eat a Dominoes Pizza than Liver. And I think Dominoes just taste like a piece of cardboard with some cheap Catsup spread all over it.

TPBM is gaining weight just reading the last few posts on this thread.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

No.... weight is not my problem.... I've been 130 lbs for 23 years.
High blood pressure is another thing, tho...

TPBM doesn't have a weight problem

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually I do. Gain weight just drinking a bottle of water!!! Lost 100#'s over 2 years, but have gained 30 back. time to hit the track and weight room again.

TPBM is a hard core weight lifter and has muscles bigger than the Empire State Building.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

You bet! And I do my weight lifting down at my local pick up joint...Heavy Duty Guinness.

TPBM is trying for his life to remember something that he has forgotten.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes.... I'm trying my damnest to remember where I'm suppose 
to be today......

TPBM has a memory like an elephant......

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't say that I have Mr C...

TPBM will now tell us how old they were when they learned to ride a bike...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't recall, was pretty young. I remember the day I took the training wheels off. Just decided to remove them myself and went for a ride. Have wiped out several time since then too.

TPBM is waiting for a important package to arrive via the mail.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

No... not expecting anything.

TPBM is a Star Wars buff....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Original 3 were OK, excepts for them stupid Teddy Bears (Ewoks) in the 3rd episode of the original 3. Hated the next 2 in the newest series, and have not seen the most recent one in it's entirety. 
TPBM wonders if the History Channel will ever release season 2 of Dogfights on DVD?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

Just from the first 3, which were actually the middle three!!!

TPBM will tell us the name of their 1st crush.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Monica and she was blonde....

TPBM will now tell us their first crush...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2008)

Katie and she was beautiful petit brunette but she would only date Seniors.

TPBM will tell us there plans for this weekend.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 4, 2008)

Be watching the first round of the NFL playoffs this weekend.

TPBM has different ideas.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I am going to a nice Irish Pub tonight and then it is Football the rest of the weekend.

TPBM is at work at the moment and staring at the clock.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, waiting for the mailman to come with new new Recurve bow. Better get hear today so I can shoot it this weekend.

TPBM wonders if the History Channel will ever release season 2 of Dogfights on DVD (No clashing this time, I want an answer to this question )


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope so, yes....

TPBM wish that they'd continue with the Dogfights series..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, just bought Season 1 on DVD. Do not have cable or satellite so I have to rely on them coming out on DVD.

TPBM does not watch very much Television either.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't watch too much TV, altho I do have a few favorites.... NCIS.
Special Victim's Unit, and, of course, The Unit !

TPBM does crossword puzzles..

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

No, but I'm all over Sudoko's

TPBM likes Sudoko's too.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

They are fun get bored after awhile

TPBM is hoping it rains today


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope. I hope it doesn't rain. Big storm a comin'.


TPBM is worried about the west coast storm.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

YES i am im in san diego. After all these fires we are gonna have some big mudslides and flooding.

TPBM has never been in a flood


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

Not true. Had 28" of water in my house once! Now that sucked.

TPBM has been in a hurricane


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

No thank, God. Close to a tornado though. Well, sorta close. Let's just say close enough.

TPBM hates inclement weather.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2008)

No, I like a strong breeze, luckily we are well protected by the dykes and the stormvloed kering as the land I live on is some 2 m below the sea level.

TPBM finds that a terrifying thought


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya man ! What if the dyke breaks ? Where is Hans with the finger ?
Of course Va. Beach is not much better. Some places are at sea level.

TPBM will take someone out to dinner...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

> No, I like a strong breeze, luckily we are well protected by the *dykes*



I don't see how Lesbians help protect you and your city Sorry, just me being a smarta$$ !! I do what I'm good at


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

yep, taking my family to dinner tonight

TPBM will eat chicken tonight.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2008)

No. Thinking about pork.

TPBM will have the house to himself tonight for a few hours.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope.... me and the wife will spend the night at home.

TPBM is very tired...... it's been a long day.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it has been a long day. I even forgot that this was the TPBM thread when I last posted.

TPBM will send me a bed time story later this evening.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

This can be arranged. What your preference ? Three Bears, or Aunt Peg ?

TPBM doesn't know about Aunt Peg

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

Aunt who?

TPBM used to suck his/her thumb.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe.... that's been to long ago. I'm lucky if I can remembr what I
had for breakfast !

TPBM does brunch instead..

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope light breakfast, light snack, light lunch, light snack, light dinner, then bed time.
Charles, Aunt Peg was a X-Rated Movie star correct? In her 40's or so when she first started?

TPBM is getting absolutely nothing done at work this afternoon.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

BINGO!!!! ha ha. And getting paid a ton of cash to do it.

TPBM is going on vacation soon.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Charles, Aunt Peg was a X-Rated Movie star correct? In her 40's or so when she first started?



You got it !

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish I could go..... too busy at work.

TPBM is a bottled water freak......

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

She was pretty hot MILF too!!!
No long vacation for me, just the normal 2 day weekend. 

TPBM likes the ladies a little older then they are.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Clash with Charles.
Bottled water is too expensive at work, starting bottling my own from the faucet.

TPBM likes the ladies a little older than they are.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

I did when I was younger. My first true love was 42 when I was 16 !
They don't come older than me, now....

TPBM is a ladies man...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, not me. And I can't run fast enough to catch the ones I try to ask out either;(

TPBM has an evening of vegitating to look forward to.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope: Going to work on the Stuka, after the ham cabbage supper.

TPBM would like an invite for dinner...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd so love that....I'd be honored.

TPBM prefer old b/w to color movies.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure, but I don't think Cabbage would suit me too well at the moment.

TPBM has been involved in making homemake sauerkraut. Not a pleasant experience!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 4, 2008)

Clashed again. 

TPBM will answer Lucky's question


> TPBM prefer old b/w to color movies.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

depends on which ones they are



Lucky13 said:


> Soooomany HQ's that I want to do that to....
> 
> TPBM should like me, worship this and only this car engine....



should? I already do!

TPBM thinks that the hemi is overrated (who is it? )


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 4, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> depends on which ones they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly don't . . . . nothing like a '72 Hemi 'Cuda with four on the floor.

TPBM thinks big blocks are better.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> depends on which ones they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want he real deal check out the Ford 427 sohc thats what outlawed the hemi and ford from nascar. but the nhra had no problem with either. funny chevy had no answer(crap i cant spell nothin tonight) the fastest cars still run hemis or ford hemis


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmm....no TPBM?

TPBM thinks that todays Corvette's are ugly cars compared to up to '67....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Whoops sorry guys  


TPBM is watching this storm destroy alot of calif.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Haven't heard any news. Hope all is well with our Kalifornians.

TPBM can't wait for the first play off football games today.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Do not live in the US, sorry the only football here is soccer.

TPBM had a very good night of sleep.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I did actually. Bad dreams however.

TPBM sleeps more than 8hrs a day.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 5, 2008)

Umm......Not always. I have trouble sleeping. 


TPBM is worried the school bus is late for the kids.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

They are still far in the future for me so they can miss the bus for now. LOL

TPBM is going to do nothing today.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Do nothing? I did nothing. I'm on friggin' vacation.

TPBM has bad dreams about school/college.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Ha ha ha..... Been there done that got the T-shirt to prove it. Never had bad dreams about that sh*t.

TPBM has sunshine where they are now.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah we did. 

Been there done that, Henk? What degree did you get in university?


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Noooo. mate I do not have the cash nor the flippen "time" for that stuff, but I must get it some time.

I only finished high school, Grade 12. Thank God for that, I hated every single minute of that it. Loved my teachers and my mates and smoking behind the snack shack.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Formal education does not mean you are smart. Except you, who are effing up the TPBM thread. 

TPBM will get his arse in gear and get with the TPBM program.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> TPBM will get his arse in gear and get with the TPBM program.




Yessir....

TPBM is going to sleep in Sunday morning...

Charles


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Nah, I work in 5 hours time at 9 am, but I can not remember sleeping in on a Sundy.

TPBM works 6 days a week.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2008)

No.... I only work five, no Saturdays....

TPBM Had a flat tire recently...

Charles


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup, some sun of b*tch through a nail in the road and I got in my wheel, but had it patched and now it is replaced.

TPBM have retread wheels on their car.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nope. Never had. And the only time I had a flat while on the road was when I ran into a median. Had many flats at home though.

TPBM has popped their tire off the rim.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Never, but seen it happen to a Big Rig once.

TPBM has small feet.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

13 EEEEE


Effing duck feet.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

I also wear a 13.

TPBM hates chicken.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2008)

nah I love chicken



wilbur1 said:


> If you want he real deal check out the Ford 427 sohc thats what outlawed the hemi and ford from nascar. but the nhra had no problem with either. funny chevy had no answer(crap i cant spell nothin tonight) the fastest cars still run hemis or ford hemis



I hear that! the cammer side oiler engine is bad ass! You gotta love the 6ft timing chain on the things!

TPBM has a big block in their car


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

YUP YOUR DAMN RIGHT! and its a ford too. not counting my vw bug(which money permitting is still faster)

TPBM thinks corvettes are hot, and still likes Culture Club 




the new cc


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2008)

Nope, clipper ships and Flock of Seagulls. But I can change.

TPBM has one pair of socks and 3,000 singles (different colors)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 5, 2008)

Nope I only have 10 pairs of socks me thinks

TPBM loves to go clothes shopping


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

I LOVE SHOPPING, we can buy this beer and that beer and this wine and that bottle.... the old lady shuts me down after 3 sixpacks though 



TPBM loves alcohol distilled


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Depends. A good Kentucky bourbon is hard to beat.

TPBM does their own electrical work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is terrible at f*rting...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea... but for different reasons than you young fellows...

TPBM needs to clean his garage....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope, don't have a garage, park my car outside.

TPBM doesn't own a car


----------



## Henk (Jan 6, 2008)

Half correct there mate.

TPBM loves German cars.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

More into American Iron....20's up to 1970. Sportscars, then it's a bit different.

TPBM loves classic sportscars.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope, couldn't care less

TPBM likes to ride a bike


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Not since I was a kid when BMX first became popular. I once knew an ex Marine Sherman tank commander who lived across the street. He was married to his Jaguar Type E, and an English bird. He gave me all his medals in 5th grade from Korea.

Never heard more cussing come from a grown man in my life when he worked on that car. Course he was always a bit sauced.

TPBM has driven a Jag Type E.

[By the way, I gave all his medals back to him when I was about 22. Chased him down all the way across the country. I kept his medals pristine in a pickle jar.  ]


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sure have, god it drove so nice till lucas reared his ugly head. i now understand why the english drink warm beer, lucas built their reefers too! English electrical = bad hair pulling day 


TPBM has been in a ferrari


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope. Never.

TPBM has driven a Yugo.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes I have.... It had 1,100 miles on it when someone traded it for a VW. I
just had to try it out. Some nut finally bought it.

TPBM still has Christmas decorations up.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep. All of them. Wife and I need to take them down.

TPBM keeps their Xmas lights up all night.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2008)

Nope... Had 'em on a timer, on at 1700 off at 2300. I don't like supporting
Vepco. (Va. Electric Power Co.) As an aside, there use to be a sign on
the northern border, "Welcome to Virginia... Owned and Operated By Vepco"

TPBM has an all electric home. ( I do !)

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep. No gas. Except when I eat pork n beans.

TPBM like to snorkle.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh man do i ever get to see another world its amazing, then a shark swims by you, you realize you are no longer the top of the food chain in their world  


TPBM has crapped their pants at least once.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 7, 2008)

ages ago wilbur

TPBM has been without a shower for 2 days


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

At points in time, yes. But not by choice.

TPBM thinks deodorant is overrated.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not when your around! lol

TPBM hopes for no rain today


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

No rain, no rain, no rain!!!! I hate itwhen it rains in January in Minnesota. Freezes on the roads and stoopid drivers get in accidents.

TPBM think you should be of a certain IQ level before being given a drivers Lisc.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Aren't you supposed to...?

TPBM is a fan of SUN Records...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have no idea what you are talking about.

TPBM will explain it to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Elvis and the boys.....you got no culture son!?

TPBM will fill in....


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

I met Sam Phillips in Nashville, when I lived there..he was an intresting fella. Townes VanZant was, too. JUST a little creepy that his manager was trying to get me to come WITH them for some "a little walking around money" I ran.  


TPBM thinks the NYGiants are going to the Superbowl.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope, hope the Patriots and Packers don't either.

TPBM thinks Brett Favre (WTF, how do normal people pronounce that last name) is overrated.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll see next weekend if he can get past Hasselbeck.

TPBM has a silly nickname from their childhood.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, but I ain't telling anyone. Love to see the SeaHawks win the Big game this year after being robbed by the Steelers, or more correctly the officials a couple years ago.

TPBM would rather watch a good Hockey game.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope, football is the only game I watch.

TPBM has been to a Super Bowl.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Never, would be some experience though....

TPBM sometimes compete on the quarter mile..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

I run quarter miles but not in a race. Usually just trying to catch some gal I'm trying to get the phone number of. Have not caught too many either;(

TPBM knows who Carlos "White Feather" Hathcock was?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, I do. He lived five blocks (or so) up the street from me ! One of the
USMC's finest....

TPBM works hard today....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

Got more done today than I have in the past. Charles, make sure you read Marine Sniper on Carlo's Vietnam activities and post war life. Pretty chilling stuff Indeed, he was one of the USMC finest.

TPBM would like to shoot a M1 Garand one day.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stuck on an 8 hour teleconference. I'm here during the boring parts. (And yes I would, Bucksnort)

TPBM hates being on teleconferences.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes I do, but I hate it more to fly ofer there just for a little chat and than fly back the same day.

TPBM never did a teleconference


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 7, 2008)

Only group teleconferences with the Big Boss Man. Last one was to let us know our jobs were being transferred to India.

TPBM flies R/C aircraft regularly.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope, but I like to watch, always cool to see another ones proparty destroyed 

TPBM pilots real planes


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish mate....I wish!

TPBMis having a cuppa right now...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope. Early day tomorrow.

TPBM can drink caffeine right before bed.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 8, 2008)

nope tried that once!

TPBM sees that the TPBM thread has now reached 100 pages


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2008)

Make that 101.

TPBM is going for the 200


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 8, 2008)

no I think a new one will start up before it reaches 200

TPBM's birthday is coming up soon


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2008)

Despite all his best efforts.

TPBM thinks it would be great to catch a glimpse of that Aussie sun again


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 8, 2008)

I see it alot, damn aussie summer in a hot workshop.

TPBM shares my pain.


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2008)

No, I live in Hungary now. I'd happily trade half our snow for half your sun.

TPBM lives in a more temperate climate


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 8, 2008)

oh yeah, Australia now is like a greenhouse HUMIDITY HEAVEN what this means is you can be sitting down doing nothing and you sweat like you are doing a marathon 
TPBM knows what i mean


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hate that.....lol!

TPBM wants winter with snow and not green...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes Please.
TPBM has never seen snow, i havn't


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

What "snow" are we talking about here? 

TPBM love clear chilly winter days....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2008)

Almost. Damp, grey, 35 degree, overcast days are my favorite.

TPBM loves the beach more than snow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Want them both....

TPBM has dived to WWII wrecks...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Only one. There was an Italian sub sunk off of Tripoli that we dived on
in 1954-55. Those before us had picked it clean. It was in 40 feet of
water setting on the beautiful white sand bottom...

TPBM would like a new camera.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep....

TPBM wants summer....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Absolutely... Don't like the cold....

TPBM works outside in all kinds of weather...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

I used to when I still lived in Sweden...from +30C to -30 and colder....

TPBM shiver by the mere thought of -30C....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Last time I saw temps like that was in Thule, Greenland. Minus 40 F !

TPBM like to go to the beach..

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sure do the sand women,water,bikinis,female lifeguards  


TPBM cant swim


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I can.

TPBM has been skydiving.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope.... thought about, but not hard...

TPBM likes to drive fast...

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats all i ever do! 



TPBM doesnt want to goto work today(hell i know i dont)


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

If you said "didn't" you'd be right... but I am at work.

TPBM will take a friend to lunch today

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope, started the diet again yesterday so it's Veggies and a small sandwich for me. Have to drop 25-35 by spring.

TPBM doesn't think I can do it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

I sure can mate.....

TPBM is thin as a stick...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Not quite thin as a stick... my wife says "as a rail" I weght 130 lbs
(soaking wet).

TPBM is on a diet...... 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm always on a diet.

TPBM shuns diet soda. (For Wilbur that means no sugar)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2008)

Got that right! Diet soda is worse for you that the good stuff.

TPBM just got a ticket for speeding.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope, got one a month and a half ago for running a Red light. Lapse of concentration/stupidity on my part. Thankfully did not hit anyone.
P.S. Diet soda is not conducive to helping loose weight either. Keep away, drink water.

TPBM is doing something very interesting later today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Work...

TPBM agrees with that alcohol free beer isn't f*cking beer....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope, indeed it is not. Neither is regular strengh Miller, Bud, Coors, Etc...

TPBM like a nice Guinness pulled straight from the tap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

extra cold thank you very much!

TPBM agress as well...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Hoz come in get in the middle of these booze sessions ?? Yes, a good
cold Guinness would be nice...... However....

TPBM likes to tempt me with alcohol.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes sir!!! Or a nice Oktoberfest or Heffeweisen. Coors and Bud and Miller suck.

TPBM got drunk on New Years.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2008)

nope...

TPBM have no memory of new year....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes I do. I remember having a terrible sore throat and tried to drink one beer and had to pour it down the sink cause I felt so bad. I did break even playing Texas Holdem Poker for a change.

TPBM is going to do some heavy duty excercise later today.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Yea.... in my wildest dreams.

TPBM has a meeting to go to today...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope, tomorrow, but good guess.

TPBM is eating Mexican food for dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope .... we got leftover ham and cabbage (I think)

TPBM never has leftovers....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not lately. Been eating low cal/fat soup, salads, and sammiches lately.

TPBM wants some nice slow Barbequed Beef Brisquette for dinner.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2008)

yummmmmmmmm. I wish. I had a quesadilla and a salad.

TPBM has great plans for this weekend.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2008)

Football and soccer. Both great.

TPBM has a three day weekend coming up.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

I wish.... But no, just Sat Sun.

TPBM has to work this Saturday...

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yea i do my customer is taking me on an all expense paid vacation for 4 days i get to drive his buggy drink his beer and eat his food  

TPBM is not happy about this


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm happy for you, just not happy for not getting an invite!

TPBM wants to go to wilbur's vacation as well


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2008)

Not if it involves snow - we're up to our eyeballs in it as it is.

TPBM would settle for any sort of holiday


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Why not. What's to dislike.

TPBM is looking forward to Martin Luther King Day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Eh?

TPBM wants like me, to have an invite to wilbur1's all paid vacation....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not particularly. Friends co-worker is. She complained once that she did not get Martha Lewis King Day off from work. Bad part is she was "African American" as well.

TPBM can't wait until Memorial Day.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oops, clash with Lucky again.

TPBM wants like Lucky, to have an invite to wilbur1's all paid vacation....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah Wilbur, I like parties and vacations

TPBM is already looking forward to the next day off.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Friday. Yes I am.

TPBM does not have a day off for a long time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2008)

Nope sure dont.

TPBM goes to the gym on a regular basis.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Going to start again. Need to be able to shoot a 65 (minumum) pound longbow by August 2009.

TPBM has muscles on top of muscles.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhh, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

TPBM has no interest in working out.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you very much ! Why workout ? I'm 5' 5" and 130 lbs. I'm happy.

TPBM thinks he's overweight....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not a matter of thinking, I am overwieght. Still am healthier and much lighter than I was 4 years ago.

TPBM thinks the greatest weight lifting feat would be downing a 12 pack in one sitting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

That's a laugh....a 24 pack more likely....have one sitting in the kitchen...Miller..any takers?

TPBM is lost in cyberspace...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

I use to drink half a case (12 cans) in an evening..... no problem !

TPBM doesn't drink....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I do. 12 and 130lbs. Wholey moley!

TPBM worries about their liver.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not very likely...we're drinking buddies..

TPBM is afraid of heights.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not afraid of heights in general, just don't like jumping from them.

TPBM likes working wood with old fashioned hand tools not the modern power tools.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2008)

Eh, I do like working with wood, but I'm an amateur, so I don't have sophisticated equipment.

TPBM builds his own furniture


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Not anymore. I built all my kitchen cabinets some years ago. My wife bought
me a Shopsmith ! Quite a machine !

TPBM likes to cook....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

I like to cook on my Meat Smoker and Grill.

TPBM wishes they had a big messy rack of Barbeque Ribs to chow down!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Wouldn't mind that at all..... however, she sez it's spaghetti, tonight.

TPBM like's Italian food...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, and it likes my waistline as well.. Just talking about food makes me gain weight.

TPBM is going to exercise like a madman tonight as I am.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2008)

No, not like a madman but I do to the Gym every day after work.

TPBM will tell what book they are reading.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

To Fly and Fight by Clarence "Bud" Anderson. Very good so far. For once I am only trying to read one book at a time.

TPBM buys Playboy for the pictures not the Articles.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think I've ever bought a Playboy for either reason. Seen a bunch though and it wasn't for a bit of light reading. By the way, Charles. That ShopSmith is indeed a nice machine.

TPBM is a member of the NRA


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep for the last 18 years.

TPBM wishes that the McCain/Feingold bill would prevent groups like the NRA from voicing their special interests.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nope, one of the worst pieces of legislation written. One of the reasons I will never vote for McCain.

TPBM will not vote for McCain either.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2008)

Probably not, but I won't vote for HillerBiatch.

TPBM doesnt care about politics.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> By the way, Charles. That ShopSmith is indeed a nice machine.



Yes it is.... I had everything, even the planer.


Oh but I do care about politics. I just hate to discuss it.

TPBM belongs to a car club....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

nope....not yet.

TPBM is a hot rodder....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not with my 4wd straight six I'm not. 

TPBM loves ham.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup love it with green eggs love it with green...aww crap forgot how the rest goes!

TPBM likes pancakes and bacon


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2008)

Just not together Sam I am!

TPBM wants to buy Lucky's beer if it's not too warm already


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 10, 2008)

buy it! I would've had some with him!

TPBM is drinking an alcoholic beverage as we speak


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope....even though I have plenty...

TPBM wants to join me and Eagle for a "few" steady ones....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

Think I'll pass..... but go ahead, drink one for me....

TPBM wonders how I get mixed up in these alcoholic TPBM's

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2008)

Just luck of the draw Charles!!! ha ha

TPBM owns a dog, maybe two.


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

yessir we do..her name is Gypsy.



TPBM isn't looking forward to tax time.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

Other than the hassle of getting it all together, I don't mind. Us senior
citizens make out pretty good..... 'specially in Va.

TPBM does their own taxes....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2008)

No, not any more. The forms are all in Hungarian - better to trust that to the Mrs. ...

TPBM thinks time is taxing enough


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2008)

No way. I love tax time!!! I put in about $30 extra each check and I make out like a bandit. The past three years I've received refunds totaling $19k. I can't wait to file.

TPBM had to pay last year.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope.... for about the past 20 years I've gotten an average of $1,400.00
back on Federal and 2g on state.

TPBM likes fresh milk....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2008)

I do yes....

TPBM is hoping that H. Clinton will become the next US President...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not on your life. Looks like she has stopped crying on public TV though. Served her purpose I guess.

TPBM cannot wait for this election to be done and over with!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Bucksnort...and I can't wait for it to be over.

TPBM owns a boat.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup....USS West Virginia BB-48

TPBM will tell us who were the 5 King of England...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2008)

No clue, know it wasn't me.

TPBM has more money than they know what to do with and would like to send me some?


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

YEAH....riiight. 


TPBM wants to come watch the kids so we can go to Mardi Gras.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2008)

Pay my trip and all other expenses and I'll be there....

TPBM is going on a road trip over old Route 66....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope, may take a short road trip on Highway 61 on Saturday thought.

TPBM wants to buy a Gibson Les Paul Custom.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2008)

Light, heavy, whatever.

TPBM has tried caviar.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes.  Highly overrated.

TPBM has tried escargot.


----------



## Henk (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM has a problem and they do not know how to solve it.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

It's more of a dilemma than a problem. I made a promise, over 50 years ago,
and it's time to keep the promise.

TPBM would like to see some rain...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2008)

Seen enough of it, Charles. And you and Henk made a heavy post.

TPBM is optimistic they can solve their problem with a minimum of grief.


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

The problem is usually in defining the problem...

'Once we firmly establish what a problem is, the solution becomes obvious'
-Barry Crump, New Zealand writer. 

TPBM prefers reading to watching the idiot box (TV)


----------



## Freebird (Jan 11, 2008)

Darn right!! And usually war books!!

TPBM is also driving through a blizzard tonight....

B.C.Highway Cams


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope just drove home through some rain

TPBM lives near a railway line and gets woken up by trains in the night


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Close to one i can hear the trains run.


TPBM is worryied (spelled that wrong) about their dog


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont have one

TPBM does though,


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes i do hes in the hospital right now and im scared shi*less hes my my son. i worry about him alot. 


TPBM will have a good nights sleep


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

I will hopefully, sorry about your dog wilbur good luck to you and your dog. my bird flew away yesterday and I loved him dearly as well. hang in there mate.

TPBM doesn't own any pets


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks screamin eagle appreciate that. i own too many pets.


TPBM hopes for the wining lottery ticket(which of course i get half, ha ha lucky)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

of course I do, may be I will give you a 1/4 of it though 

TPBM wouldn't give wilbur any of his winning lotto ticket


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

Dunno, is Wilbur the one in red or the guy in the suit? 
...What, dear? -No, I'm not playing with the computer again...

TPBM doesn't rely on work for internet access


----------



## Marcel (Jan 11, 2008)

No I don't, have it at home as well as at work

TPBM has a slow internet connection


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn straight ! Tried to post this six hours ago...

TPBM loves their job


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Loves? How about likes.

TPBM works more than 40 hours a week.


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, we're either up to our eyeballs in work, or bored 'without excrement'

TPBM would de happy to atleast 'tolerate' his job


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

My job is cyclical. Depends upon when you catch me. Today I love it. I'm off.

TPBM has lots of plants in thier home.


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, power plants...nice little aircraft motors, all to 1:72 scale..

TPBM is going home soon


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, 7 more hours of work, then a minimum of an hour at the running track, then an hour at the weight room.

TPBM is in pain just thinking of my workout plan tonight.


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

Bloody oath ! But I envy your dedication.

TPBM will be doing some modelmaking tonight like me


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is trying to quit smoking....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 11, 2008)

Never have, it's a horrible habit. 

TPBM thinks that dancing in rain is big fun !


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope. I'd be dancing every bloody day.

TPBM wishes they lived in the high desert.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

No sir. Out in the country. I already have my land bought and will be moving out there in a couple years.

TPBM has gone deep sea fishing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish. Too poor to go on vacation in my backyard after Christmas purchases.

TPBM has gone Elk Hunting.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope..... Never been hunting !

TPBM is an avid fisherman....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish I was. My kind of hobby. Quite, alone...

TPBM thinks watching fishing on TV is boring.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, most hunting shows are worse. 

TPBM will tell me what to buy at Home Depot tonight with the $200 gift card I won at work today. (I'm thinking a Belt/Spindle Sander).


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Spend it on whatever you want, Bucky. It's your loot !

TPBM has a better suggestion...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

DeWalt 18 volt cordless screwdriver! I love mine.

TPBM likes to do carpentry.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

I do, I do.... But I don't get to do too much of it anymore.

TPBM is into computer games...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope. Don't have the time to learn the nuances. And get a chopsaw at home depot. Quite versatile. That or a plunge router.

TPBM has not idea what a plunge router is.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope. No idea.

TPBM owns the Lord of the Rings trilogy. (movie or book)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, never seen any of the three movies from beginning to end. Fid it hard to sit in a theater or in front of a Television that long anymore. 

TPBM will be glued to the TV wathcing NFL football this weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2008)

Hopefully but I am not sure since we have guests coming over tomorrow night.

TPBM has some big plans this summer.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2008)

No big plans. May head to a couple Traditional Archery shoots in neighboring states, but that it about it.

TPBM is a member of a battle re-inacting club.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

No, I've never even seen one, except on TV.

TPBM is though.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, not me.. Altho I would like to be in the re-inacting of the battle of 
Midway.

TPBM would like to join me....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

Hell yeah. I get to be Glen Ford.

TPBM wants to join us too.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

why not, it sounds like fun!

TPBM will tell us the biggest thing that they built


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Coffee table, two 7ft tall bookshelves, and an ego that can't quit.

TPMB is non-plussed.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 12, 2008)

What did you call me? ha ha

TPBM knows what non-plussed means.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have no idea....

Can I join in the Midway thingy....

TPBM think like me, that we could start wi the Battle Of Coral Sea....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2008)

Budget production too high.

TPBM owns an expensive pen or pencil.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Indeed he does not...

TPBM belongs to the "ASBO Generation"...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 12, 2008)

No.... I think my generation was hung up on Gerald Ford.... or was it
Jimmy Carter ?

TPBM thinks it was Ronald Reagan..

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 12, 2008)

I wouldn't know charles

TPBM does though...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

buggered if i know mate 
TPBM thinks this thread receives way to much attention from everyone, its exhausting trying to post here in peak hour !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Naah...not really.

Will tell us what happened to cheddar cheese and some of other members....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

I have no idea, but I do miss Trackend !

TPBM misses him too....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes I do.

TPBM had sausage for breakfast.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope, just some cheese and sandwiches.

TPBM doesn't like cheese (I don't mean cCheese  )


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

I do like cheese, but not on steak subs, or eggs (think McMuffin).
And I do like it on my spaghetti.

TPBM went shopping today..

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not today, Charles. Today is the kid's soccer game.

TPBM played soccer (futbol) as a youth.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

For a while....

TPBM has brothers and/or sisters


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a brother.

TPBM enjoys family time.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Well.... it's just the two of us, and we made a promise in 2006, that we would
not take each other for granted. One day one of us will be alone. So we spend evenings, and other times, together. Old folks do that....

TPBM didn't go to church, today...

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2008)

No I did not. I dont believe that you have to go to Church to believe in God.

TPBM is watching football at the moment and enjoying the fact that New York is not making it easy for Dallas.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2008)

yes I was
TPBM is thinking of taking up Figure Skating


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 13, 2008)

Cant skate worth a crap.

TPBM has played hockey


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Adler: You don't have to go to church to pray, either....

Nope... like TPAM said, can't skate worth a crap....

TPBM would like to take up SCUBA....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope. Video is just fine. However I admire those that do.

TPBM would like to go spelunking.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Nope, got no use for caves or rocks.... besides, I do not like the dark !

TPBM is uncomfortable with extreme heights..

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes I am. Hate standing on top of a building roof and looking straight up. Gives me vertigo.

TPBM has no fear of heights.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry i'm afraid of heights 


TPBM is mad because i got a free 3 day vacation


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

No, just jealous.


TPBM made the most of the weekend


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

not really just caught up on some sleep

TPBM is sleep deprived at the moment


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 14, 2008)

Um...not really, but sometimes. 

TPBM is happy about how NFL football is going.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't follow it 

TPBM is unhappy that the cowboys lost in the NFL


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

Not at all -the cowboy's always win in the movies, let someone else have a go!

TPBM is not a sports fan


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

very much the opposite

TPBM loathes sports


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not really...no

TPBM sings in the shower...


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

"I'm singing in the rain, just singing in the..."

TPBM has a great singing voice


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

not really I'm horrendous

TPBM is in a trivia team


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

My work seems pretty trivial at times, so I guess that counts...

TPBM is a yobbo


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I had to look that up, but no I'm not.

TPBM has worked construction before.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Only for a short time, and only part time.

TPBM puts catsup on his eggs....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

NO.....like putting ketchup on Pizza....WHO does that...? yuch!

TPBM put ketchup on everything that they eat...


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

If you want to really be cruel, try putting it on tomatoes - torture them psychologically before you eat them!

TPBM would like green eggs and ham


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Had that in the navy, on St. Paddy's Day. Just a little food coloring !

TPBM is going to take someone to dinner, today....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, my daughters.

TPBM hates computers.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Some times but without them how can we make fun of lucky?

TPBM thinks everything is peachy


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

OMG, if it was any better, I just couldn't stand myself. And that's a good point Lucky.

TPBM wishes there was a Lucky thread so everyone could make fun of him.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Why would wish that?....Knob jockey.. 

TPBM is jealous of all the attention that I now get...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nope, I like to lurk in the shadows. 

TPBM needs an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't have a f*cking attitude problem you pr*ck! It's all the other f*ckers that has a bl**dy attitude problems....two timing no good f*cking b*st*rds!

TPBM is a pizzaboy...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2008)

No, and I'm not a "pr*ck" either!!!

TPBM thinks Lucky needs a timeout


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh! I am soooo very sorry then....

TPBM is mellow yellow....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep. Used to be a hothead in my youth, but it is kinda silly now to get too upset of dumb things. 
I accept you appology, I think?

TPBM would like to wish Lucky a happy Monday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes indeed he does....

And like me, he wishes everybody else a happy Monday too....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Absolutely....

TPBM thinks Lucky spends too much time in TPBM thread....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not any more that I do, or even Charles does

TPBM can't wait for Monday to be done and over with!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

That's afact.

TPBM is looking forward to Friday.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Always, my friend

TPBM has big plans this weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

Going to work on the bathroom !

TPBM likes to sleep in on Saturday...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like too. But rarely happens.

TPBM sleeps like a princess on the weekends.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not this past weekend. Bad shoulder causing sleeping issues.

TPBM is thinking a big steaming bowl of Sausage and Shrimp Gumbo would be a good dinner tonight.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds a lot better than the turkey sandwich I'm fixing to eat.

TPBM eats steak just about once a week.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2008)

I try to. Had a nice piece of sirloin, tonight, medium. De-lish !

TPBM is a vegan...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

Vegan. Right.

I am having Gumbo, actually.

TPBM likes lamb.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's not bad....

TPBM loves their BIG steaks...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2008)

who doesn't?

TPBM agrees


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2008)

Flintstone style, straight off the Brontosaurus.

TPBM dosen't know who the Flintstones are


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2008)

they are an old cartoon

TPBM has a ford in their garage


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2008)

No, I take a Mercedes to work (or if that bus isn't running, then I take an Ikarus!)

TPBM dosen't like driving


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2008)

nah I love it

TPBM has been in a motor accident recently


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Recently, no. However, I flipped my first car upside down 20 feet in a ditch.

TPBM has been taken to the hospital in an ambulance.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

nope, never.....

TPBM can't ride a bike..


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2008)

Sure can, but havn't in a while. I even remember the "coaster brake".

TPBM has no clue what I'm talking about...

Charles


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 15, 2008)

Um, trainer wheels?

TPBM wishs Armstrong could win another Tour de Force.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Sure, why not.

TPBM played football in high school.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 15, 2008)

Sure did. Was the greatest experience of my life.

TPBM is going to Disneyworld.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope. Wishing I hadn't come to work today either.

TPBM is looking for a new job.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope...just waiting for my HUGE lottery win to kick in....

TPBM enjoys to explore deep cave systems.


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2008)

To an extent, I have my limits.

TPBM loves mountain climbing


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Not really, but I love outdoors and camping

TPBM goes deer hunting


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yessir I do. Get lucky and actually get one once and a while.

TPBM has never tried Venison.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually have tried it, very good!



TPBM is waiting for the weekend


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2008)

Been waiting since sunday night

TPBM is looking forward to going home


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes I am. Tomorrow night is Powerball lottery night so hope I don't have to come to work on Thursday.

TPBM has some nasty cold weather moving into his neighborhood.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes sir, starting tomorrow night. 

TPBM likes winter more than summer. (I do anyway)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Like all seasons....

TPBM plans a few beach parties this year....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope. Don't like sand in my crotch.

TPBM attends lots of parties.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

No. I go to about 3 or 4 a year.

TPBM has been sick this year already


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh yes.... the nasty virus bug put me down for four days ! No fun !

TPBM needs to schedule a visit to the dentist....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, I sure do. I'm terrible for setting up Dentist appt.'s. Afraid at what he's gonna find since it's been too long since I've gone to one;(

TPBM has had multiple surgeries and has the scars to prove it.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, never been cut open like that.

TPBM is a brain surgeon


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes i am my most recent work was on Lucky lokk at how great hes doin 


TPBM has read all the timelife books on surgury


----------



## AlloySkull (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a negative. 

TPBM has busy with his other forum and is wanting to space time out between both, like me...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2008)

nope this is the only forum for me

TPBM only visits this forum


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2008)

No, I only have internet at work, so I'm lucky enough if I have time to access this one.

(I like your Mig-29 pic, Alloy!)

TPBM would love to fly a Mig 29


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2008)

We did it again, didn't we Eagle?!

TPBM loves multiple threads sent at the same time


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2008)

we sure did,

nope I hate it!

TPBM agrees


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2008)

Bloody oath!

TPBM is extremely jealous of the work of those metal and paper model masters seen in the modelling threads


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

I donno about jealous, but I do envy their craftsmanship. Lots of good work
there.

TPBM needs to go to their hobby shop, today....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2008)

Would be nice! Gotta justify it a bit though with the Mrs. by finishing some of the ones stacked up in the cupboard first!

TPBM prefers 'flying' models to dust-collectors


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2008)

I would if they didn't cost so much and crash so often.

TPBM wants to move to Wilderness and get away from the rat race.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2008)

I already have it planned and the land is bought.

TPBM would rather live downtown than in the country.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

Not on your life !! Would rather live in the "boonies".

TPBM is a country boy....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wouldn't mind a place out in the wilderness...mountains..

TPBM has been to Yellowstone Park...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, got lost in the mountains of Colorado once though. Not too fun, feet were blistered from walking.

TPBM thinks it's foolish to leave your fanny pack with compass in it back at basecamp!!!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes I do. Never go hiking without a compass!!!

TPBM even has a compass in his car


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2008)

Not in my car, but you can bet I'll have one in my pant's pocket in the future in case I forget the pack at camp again.

TPBM thinks theAmerican Gladiator television show should have been left dead and buried!!!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2008)

What is it still on? They broadcasted a few shows here about 15 or so years ago, it never returned.

TPBM thinks (like me) that the US has too many channels on TV and not enough good programs to fill them.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2008)

112 channels and nothing good is on! ha ha. And the new American Gladiator is HORRIBLE!!!!!

TPBM doesn't eat healthy.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2008)

TRy to, sometimes don't. There is a reason American Gladiator went off the air in the first place, it's called lack of viewers. I suspect that once the writers strike is over it AG will be gone again.

TPGM thinks sitting in front of the Tube is mostly a vast waste of time.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

I have very few TV programs that I watch. I like NCIS and the evening
news with Charlie Gibson. SitComs are junk. 

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2008)

I like my TV. History channel, discovery channel, sports. Most sitcoms blow. And I have to admit, I'm a reality show junkie. Amazing Race, Survivor, Home Improvement Extreme Edition, American Idol.

TPBM likes American Idol.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, don't like "programmed" musicians

TPBM wants to play ond blues songs in a pub when he's 80 years old.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

No.... but I hope I'm still around at 80 !

TPBM likes to take long walks....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep, gonna take a hour long one after work at the indoor track. Can't wait until spring when I can do proper hikes in the the park.

TPBM uses snowshoes regularly.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

Not in Virginia Beach !

TPBM remembers the secret word that turned Billy Battson into Capt. Marvel

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, if I knew what it was it wouldn't be a secret would it 

TPBM knows what that secret work is ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM will tell us. [Shazam!]


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

You got it ! Shazam (or Shazaam) would turn the crippled paper boy, Billy
Batson into the crime fighting Capt. Marvel. Good show, Matt.
I'm proud of you !

TPBM is proud of Matt, too...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2008)

of course I am

TPBM has an extensive comic book collection


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope. I do have the first 130-140 Dragon magazines in pristine condition. Does that count?

TPBM has no idea what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2008)

Indeed I don't

TPBM will tell me


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dragon magazine was originally published with Dungeons and Dragons in mind and TSR Inc support. The originals are worth some bucks.

TPBM has never played D&D.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2008)

You are correct. Lots of weirdo's have gotten into deep do-doo and
said D&D was their downfall. (Present company excluded, of course).

TPBM is not a computer gamer...

Charles


----------



## A4K (Jan 17, 2008)

No, it's kinda hard when you don't have a computer (I'm using the work one right now)

TPBM has a full computer set-up at home


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yep a my rig is running AMD Athalon X2 64 bit with 2 2.21 processors 2 gb of ram a Ge Force 7600 GT graphics card and a DVD burner 
TPBM doesn't know what im talking about.


----------



## A4K (Jan 17, 2008)

You're not wrong there...was that in the first episode of Star wars, or one of the new ones..? 

TPBM does know what that Aussie guy's on about


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 17, 2008)

Computers? Burning a DVD? 

TPBM wants a BB gun.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Nah, not enough firepower for plinking turtles in the pond. I'd like a .22.

TPBM is afraid someone with a BB gun will shoot their eye out.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nope, not worried about them shooting thier eye out, I'm more concerned with Thorlifter shooting turtles in the pond with his .22.

TPBM is a Guitar Hero, or at least thinks he is.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2008)

No, quit playing the air guitar when I was about ten. I didn't know there were any guitar heros !

TPBM will argue the point...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Only because I've seen these little sh*t's on youtube not missing a single note on expert level.

TPBM has never tried Guitar Hero.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

True....

TPBM prefer first person shooter, flight simulation and car racing games...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Correct. Just finished playing Battlefield 2.

TPBM has to admit they like airline food.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes i do,...also like stewardess and the booze they serve.


TPBM has played return to caste wolfenstein at least once


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

yep own one of the games

TPBM has played doom


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is into 1/24 slotcar racing....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup, many, many moons ago when my father owned a Hobby Shop.

TPBM doesn't have a slot car but collects Matchbox.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2008)

No, I collect 1/32 21st Century planes and armor.

TPBM had a bug collection when he was a kid.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 18, 2008)

No no bugs collected snakes and lizards even had apet rattlesnake for 4 years


TPBM has never seen a western rattlesnake


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep, only behind glass though. Would like some skins for backing a selfbow.

TPBM knows what it means to Robinhood an arrow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

This TPBM has no idea....

TPBM will explain to me.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2008)

I do believe that means to split an arrow (in the target) with your arrow.
Young Robin was good at that....

TPBM likes old movies....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Indeed he does.....I don't mind b/w or older color movies at all, many are a lot better than today's.....errmmm....stuff.

TPBM did not like the new Die Hard 4.0...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Never seen Die Hard 1,2,3, or 4. Not a big Bruce Willis fan.

TPBM would like to see the Green Bay Packers get thier backsides handed to them this weekend.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2008)

Who? And do they have to do with their ars?

TPBM will explain American slang to me.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Arse = Backsides. Green Bay Packers are a National Football League Team playing for the chance to go to the Superbowl this weekend. And I'd like to see them loose in a bad way.

TPBM is only a few hours away from having two days off from work.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes indeed..... got the whole week-end off.....

TPBM will sleep in on Saturday...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Without a doubt. May be a Noon sleep in with how bad my back and legs have been aching the last couple days.

TPBM hsa more aches and pains than he wants to admit to.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2008)

Not really... but my high blood pressure is not a laughing matter...

TPBM is a fitness nut...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2008)

Only in my shoulders, knees, ankles, back, and hips. Other than that, I'm fine.

TPBM recently had an operation.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope. Got a new Nimbus 2000 sphincter a few years ago, though.

TPBM has had a major surgery.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

10 years ago had 3 operations on my right shoulder. Before that had one more to re-attach my diaphram, lacerated spleen, put the stomach back in it's proper place, collapsed lung, broken ribs and toes. I think if had enough cutting for my lifetime.
No Charles I am not a fitness nut, but I do like to hike in the woods to get exercise. Do not like the treadmill or stair climber, but force myself to get on them.

TPBM thinks sphincter replacement surgery is a schmitty situation .


----------



## ccheese (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll bet it hurts when he laughs !

TPBM don't think it's funny

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

No, not if Matt was serious about it. Sounds extremely painfulNimbus 2000 was the broom Harry Potter flew in the movies wasn't it?

TPBM has a pet dog and treats it like he would his children.


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I'll bet it hurts when he laughs !
> 
> TPBM don't think it's funny
> 
> Charles



No, not at all. 

TPBM almost died in a hospital after a very little thing had to be done that is not live threating.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope sure haven't... thank the Lord. And I was not kidding about the Ahole thing. Had an anal fissure that required surgery. Cripes that hurt let me tell you.

TPBM has erectile problems.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope I surely do not. Was not poking fun of your operation, I can imagine how much that would have hurt. The Nimbus 2000 part had me wondering if you were serious about it though.

TPBM has been in a non-alchohol induced coma.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope. And no offense was taken Busksnort. Its all good.

TPBM wants hashbrowns for breakfast.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

That sounds good for breakfast, but need to cut the calories all weekend to make up for todays lunch. Will be hitting the health club with a vengeance this weekend.

TPBM thinks Oatmeal with Skim Milk is more in order for breakfast in the AM.


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Hell no.

TPBM want a huge guard dog.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope. Huge guard dog = huge feces

TPBM can't imagine oatmeal with milk. Blech!

For those who don't know...

3/4C water
1/4C oatmeal
cook

Add seasalt, 1 pkg Splenda, 1/2T butter.

The best oatmeal ever.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

oatmeal as in porridge? If so I always have my porridge with milk

TPBM thinks that this is ing


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> oatmeal as in porridge? If so I always have my porridge with milk
> 
> TPBM thinks that this is ing



No comment.

TPBM never liked meat.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

wash your mouth out henk! I love meat

TPBM agrees


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, meat is the best. LOL

TPBM loves console games.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

yep sure do I just bought the new syphon filter for PSP

TPM has no idea of what I'm on about


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, I do not know the whole thing why people go so crazy about the PSP.

TPBM thinks Microsoft is a bunch of over payed nerds just making software that drives you mad.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

yep,

TPBM agrees


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

I will agree 100%, have to much problems myself with their programs.

TPBM has a very expensive PC and would love to tell us about it.


----------



## AlloySkull (Jan 19, 2008)

Ha, mine is a POS right now. 728 MB of RAM... It blows... I'm going to apply for a $1500 Dell gaming/media PC with 3 gigs of RAM.  So I can't wait to stop being lazy and do the stuff.

TPBM has always wanted to see how fast he could max out at from a drop at 25,000 feet in an Me-109. (I hit 800 KMH.) Pulled out at 800 as I felt the ground rushing to me, the G's! Was going level at 700 KMH... O.O)


----------



## Henk (Jan 19, 2008)

I wish mate, would love to have a pilots license, just to expensive to get one.

TPBM would love to own a vintage or cool fighter jet.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2008)

oh yes! 

I'd doubt my list of 'wants' would fit inside a hangar 

TPBM is having a day out tomorrow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2008)

Sure am.. SHE who must be obeyed said so!

TPBM is'nt leaving the house tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes....I am....I think....

Have to agree with Heinz....my want list wouldn't fit in a hangar or even two, that goes for garages too.... 

TPBM is eager to start his next 1/48 kit.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2008)

No... I don't do scale models... heck, my 109 ain't finished yet !

TPBM is waiting for the snow...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, it snowed here yesterday. I saw about 20 flakes!!!!! That's about average for Dallas.

TPBM has to shovel snow every year.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2008)

Nope, haven't seen snow since 2006 and even then it was very little.

TPBM has never seen any snow in his life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well.....being a Swede I've seen PLENTY of snow...

TPBM think that NASCAR has lost the plot.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 19, 2008)

Huh? I don't watch much racing so I'm in the dark.

TPBM will explain and also tell us what he wants for breakfast two days from now.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2008)

Quite easy to do, Mate. I never eat breakfast. Two cups of coffee in
the morning and I'm good to go til lunchtime. I have a quirky stomach...
if I eat in the morning I get sick....

TPBM is going out for brunch, after church, tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Henk (Jan 19, 2008)

Nope, no church for me, I must work.

TPBM believe the earth is flat.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 19, 2008)

nope

TPBM does though


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2008)

No. But I do believe a tyre with a punture is only flat at the bottom 


TPBM has built a house....


----------



## Henk (Jan 20, 2008)

Helped once.

TPBM wished that he slept more last night.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2008)

Not really, it was what kept me awake that made it worth it!  

TPBM eats cheeze doodles on BBQ sauce.


----------



## Henk (Jan 20, 2008)

Have no clue what you said mate.

TPBM will be so kind to explain it to me.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2008)

Cheese doodles are a snack like potatoe chips. BBQ is barbeque sauce for cooking on a grill. Kinda ing together.

TPBM has the piles.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Piles of what? dont know what your talking about nj?


TPBM still doesnt know either


----------



## Marcel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope,

TPBM think NJ doesn't have a clue himself


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2008)

"Piles" is a slang term for hemerorids... We use to say enlisted men have
hemerorids, but officer's never got them.... they were perfect @ssholes.

TPBM has a big day planned for tomorrow....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 20, 2008)

Not working. That's fine by me.

TPBM is having chili for dinner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish...haven't had that for eons....

TPBM will now explain the physics of a black hole....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2008)

here......

TPBM will explain the physics of a corndog.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought a corndog was something to eat, that you got at a carnival or fair.
Now, a black hole is something in outer space... things go in, nothing comes out.

TPBM thinks it's time to change the subject....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2008)

quite possibly..


TPBM is a fan of BB King


----------



## ccheese (Jan 20, 2008)

No, altho I do recognize the name. His music is ok, just I'm not a fan.

TPBM doesn't like green vegetables...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, some I do. Brocolli and green beans.

TPBM likes califlower.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2008)

Its quite nice. 


TPBM has a new office....


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope, sure don't. 

TPBM is going to watch the state funeral for Sir Edmund Hillary tomorrow.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 21, 2008)

I didn't know he was dead. 

Wow, it must have been something.








TPBM knows some good mountainers.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2008)

In teh Netherlamds  They don't call it "The low countries" for nothing. The country is as flat as a pool table.

TPBM lives near a real medival castle.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 21, 2008)

nah mate,

TPBM does though


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2008)

No, unfortunately not. We do still have the old fortified town walls around the city centre though. 

TPBM has never seen a building older than 200 years


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 21, 2008)

I think I have, memory's not the best

TPBM rides their pushbike to work


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2008)

Not likely too many friggin' crazies on the road.

TPBM can't swim.


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2008)

That depends on the situ..I think anyone could swim with a shark on their ass

TPBM eats Great Whites for breakfast


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope i'll stick to lucky charms thank you


TPBM thinks that mondays should be a day off


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely.....

TPBM had to work Saturday...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 21, 2008)

wasnt working but building out hew home office area.


TPBM windsurfs...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has today off for MLK day..

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope. Working like always.

TPBM has already checked how far off the next holiday is.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope

TPBM longs for christmas


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

Not one of my favorite holidays !

TPBM speaks more than one language...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 21, 2008)

No, I have a hard enough time with English.

TPBM is sick of the winter.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes I am..... hurry spring !

TPBM is waiting for the snow...

Charles


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish it could snow only for once here in George, but we all can only wish.

TPBM would love to stop a bad habit.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2008)

Nope, it spoils the ice

TPBM can write a little dutch


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2008)

Clashed with Henk, eh, what bad habit would that be?

TPBM will tell us about his bad habit


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2008)

I smoke, very bad one.

TPBM has a another one he would love to share.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm on this forum way too much and I love it 

TPBM is a VB programmer


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

No, I have trouble with the VCR !

TPBM is a computer geek...

Charles


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2008)

Wont say I am one, but I know my PC and how to work it and how to fix small stuff.

TPBM loves strategy games.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2008)

There fun when I win, but pi$$ me off when I lose, so I don't play them

TPBM likes yogert.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

No, not my cup of tea....

TPBM puts salt in his beer....

Charles


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2008)

What, why the hell would someone try that?

TPBM thinks that is just not right.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 21, 2008)

No that is just not right at all. Supposedly it break down the head of the beer, that's half the fun. Duggy of mine once poured salt onto the head of a Guinness I had poured for him. I almost had to kick his backside. Did not work with the nitrogen bubbles.

TPBM wishes he had a pint of Guinness right now, I sure do!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 21, 2008)

Here we go again..... No, thank you..

TPBM wishes he had a pint of Guinness right now....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2008)

Sure, why not.

TPBM has kids.


----------



## Henk (Jan 21, 2008)

No thank you for now, I wont have a cent left of my pay, I do not have enough of it for myself at the moment.

TPBM loves his kids, but sometimes he/she wants to just wish they can vanish.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2008)

I love my kids like crazy, and I never wish that. I don't get to see them enough with being divorced.

TPBM has a pilots license.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 22, 2008)

No but would very much like one..


TPBM has already failed their new years resolution,..


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wish i did i had to fight just to drive a car the bastards said i was too reckless, cant help if that jump in the road looked fun  


TPBM is gonna have pizza tonight cause i am


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2008)

good stuff wilbur!

and you what I think we are having pizza tonight its cheap tuesday

TPBM would like to know what cheap tuesday is


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2008)

Leftover day?

TPBM spend more time on the "BREAKING NEWS" thread than anywhere else here on the forum...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2008)

Not really, most of the stuff in there I can't see from work. I lot of pic'sin other sections I can't see either.... guess it's the company software.

TPBM watched the Democratic debate, last night...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2008)

No, I don't watch political debates of any kind.

TPBM is worrying about the financial markets today.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2008)

Lets's just say I am concerned. My 401k has been working for well over
25 years. I've been on the roller coaster a couple of times, but it works
out in the long term.

TPBM is already financially secure....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I tend to not take any risks. It doesn't make me rich, but doesn't make me poor eaither  and I don't care about the stockmarket, it'll pass, just like the last time.

TPBM is annoyed with the americans because of their stupid banks, causing a worldwide financial crisis.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not even close. Is there such thing as being Financially secure for the average schmuck?

TPBM is having a frustrating week at work.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, this thread goes nowhere for hours since Charles last posted, as soon as I answer I clash with Marcel again. What's up with that?

TPBM will answer Marcels question


> TPBM is annoyed with the americans because of their stupid banks, causing a worldwide financial crisis.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2008)

Bucky and Marcel are at it again....

No... it's been a quiet week... The cold makes people stay at home.

TPBM has a supply of Beano...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope. Not natural to keep that gas all bottled up

TPBM will finally answer Marcels quesion


> TPBM is annoyed with the americans because of their stupid banks, causing a worldwide financial crisis.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Bucky and Marcel are at it again....



Yep I like to clash with Bucky and did it on purpose.

And Charles, I have absolutely no idea what Beano is..

TPBM will explane

And Bucky: sorry if we clash again


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2008)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll answer my own: No not annoyed, I don't care...

TPBM likes Bucky and me clashing posts


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sure if you say so. I think you are looking over my shoulder or something?

TPBM has never clashed posts with either Marcel or Myself.

Was I safe on this one?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes I did, every time I post... and of course I'm looking over your shoulder, it's only 5000 km from here 

TPBM doesn't like an TPBM thread


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, but I do.... it's interesting to see how imaginative people can be..

TPBM has sailed in the Pacific ocean

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2008)

Atlantic Ocean yes, Pacific no.

TPBM hopes for a big tax return.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2008)

Always do, Steve.... Virginia is good to military retirees....

TPBM would like to climb a mountain

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will be in a year and a half. At least climbing part of a mountain to get to Elk hunting territory.

TPBM will tell us the finniest thing that has ever happened to them.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 23, 2008)

the funniest thing? well today at work I made a complete fool of my self when I took my foot off the clutch whilst the truck was still in gear and crashed into some stainless steel! thank god for bullbars!

TPBM has a funnier story and wil share it with us


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2008)

Opps ey SE. I stalled my car today but thats not my story.


Got hit in the head with one those kids flying foxes when I was 10. Still have the dint in my skull from the impact.


TPBM with agree with me that my story would have hurt...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2008)

OUCH! thats gotta hurt...

TPBM stands at the airport fence and takes pictures as the planes land.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2008)

I will be soon, local airport is holding its tri annual airshow.


TPBM is has been for a bike ride today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is a huge fan of Lee Evans...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

ummmmm, who?

TPBM knows who Lee Evans is.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, google search tells me Lee Evens is either a Pro Football player, an English commedian, or someone that is an education professional in the home building industry.

TPBM doesn't think Lucky is referring to the Lee Evans in the home building industry.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sure he isn't.....

TPBM would rather watch european soccer...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, would rather watch College or High School Hockey. Pro sports have turned me off in the last few years.

TPBM thinks the NHL should change to Olympic size hockey rinks as I do.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

Really don't know.... care less !

TPBM has a fear of heights...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

No, but a fear of tight spaces.

TPBM likes to walk through graveyards.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes.... the wife and I are into genealogy. Good place for information....

TPBM has thought about their ancestors....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sometimes. Not often.

TPBM still sees the resemblence to Neaderthals in his spouses/girlfirend/boyfirends family.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

No.... we've all outgrown that...

TPBM is allergic to peanuts...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, thankfully. I've been known to eat peanuts until I'm sick though. Not sure about the all of us outgrowing Neaderthalism though. I've experienced some pretty caveman like people lately, usually in the car in front of me going 10MPH!!!

TPBM is easily angered by stupid drivers.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

Well.... I don't get angry.... just consider the source.

TPBM will probably be Lucky or Bucky !!

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope

But TPBM will be.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, but I try and clash with Bucky again.

TPBM only looks at this thread on the forum


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

Not so, but I'm thinking of staying out of the politics...
Those guys are sick.

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM will be watching "American Idol" tonight.

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

We clashed. You're right, we are.

Once more. TPBM will be watching "American Idol" tonight.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, I hardly watch any TV.

TPBM would like to sing in a boys band


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

No.... unless it comes on the Military Channel....

TPBM likes TO's avatar..... ( I do)

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah, I can clash with Charles, too
Yep I do Charles, and also like his siggy.

TPBM is a democrat


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2008)

Independent.

TPBM was a hippie in his former life.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

No.... I really believe in my former life I was an arab, living in the Sahara....

TPBM thinks I'm nuts...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2008)

as we all are 

TPBM has been drinking coffe in a dutch coffee shop


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope don't drink coffee. Been at lunch so no clashing with Marcel. Is it possible for me to clash with Marcel when he posted the last TPBM question?

TPBM thinks the Loch Ness Monster would taste like chicken?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2008)

Only if I drink coffee in a dutch coffeshop 

TPBM is happy I didn't clash with Bucky again.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes I am.

TPBM has had the honor of being forced to watch the Teletubbies with his young children, or maybe just likes watching the Teletubbies on his own?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

OMG, thanks for bringing up my nightmare! I don't wanna think about Tinky Winky, Dipsy, LaLa, or Po again.

TPBM has watched Barney.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2008)

Through the crosshairs of a scope.

TPBM knew Barney and considers him a BFF.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2008)

The only Barney I remember was Barney Google (with the goo, goo, googlie
eyes).

TPBM would rather eat Chinese food than hamburgers...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes I would, been eating too much of it lately though.

TPBM thinks this looks mighty tasty!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 23, 2008)

No I don't. I prefer the bologna sandwich I had for dinner. (I hate you Bucky!) ha ha 

TPBM burned ants with a magnifying glass as a child.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Soo you did too,



TPAM wants some candy
TPBM wants out of this conversation


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 24, 2008)

TPAM? What does that mean? I guess some candy would be nice. 

TPBM is already planning a huge April Fools joke.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 24, 2008)

yep cling wrap (plastic wrap) over the toilet bowl. HAHAHA!

TPBM thinks that this is sadistic


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope, pretty funny actually. I once wrapped shrink wrap aroung a buddies car. Front to back and aroung it about 10 times, and then over and under 10 more times.

TPBM thinks that was a pretty naughty thing to do.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Only if I were the owner of the car:

TPBM is enjoying a sunny day

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope, raining all day

TPBM is Bucky


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good timing. I certainly am. I still think you are somehow looking over my shoulder!!!

TPBM has too many hobbies and not enough money to support them.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

You got that right. My main hobby is expensive enough, a good guitar with equipment is not cheap.Bucky, I just own a pesonal spy satelite which I fired to the sky a few days ago. It's hovering exactly above your house 

TPBM think that's a load of bull


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

How the h*ll did you know that?

TPBM has exactly the same problem


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Whoops...clashed with Marcel... I still have too many hobbies and not nearly enough money to support them...mooaan.

See no evil, speak no evil, hear no evil....

TPBM will tell us their favorite comedian.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my all time favorites was John Belushi. Saturday Night Live stuff was hilarious for the most part, Animal House and Blues Brothers are classics.

TPBM thinks there should be a special jail for moron thieves like the onesthat just stole a bag full of bread after mistaking it for a bad-o-cash!!! Just happened the other day beleive it or not, Google it.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

No, his name should be published, what a laugh it would be 

TPBM thinks I'm the master of clashing posts


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a toss-up between Bucky, Lucky and Marcell....

TPBM disagrees....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

I do, I clash with Bucky AND Lucky 

TPBM will think of an TPBM question for me


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 24, 2008)

Um, do you like mutton?

TPBM will answer.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Definately not !

TPBM likes raw oysters...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

They are not so bad, but those pearls, I break my teeth on them 

TPBM has never posted in this thread before


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes I have and I AM THE CLASHMASTER!!!

TPBM used to own a Gibson Les Paul Custom Guitar.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2008)

No.... have no use for a git-box.

TPBM will agree that Bucky is the CLASHMASTER...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2008)

What do you think?

TPBM is going to the beach today


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

In Glasgow? In January? NOT very likely....

TPBM knows who Swede Savage was....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

nope I just finished work

TPBM is still at work


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

damn clashed with lucky, hey I now know what marcel feels like! :smile

no I dont know who swede savage is

TPBM will tell me


----------



## Heinz (Jan 25, 2008)

Have no idea..


TPBM is firing up the BBQ this weekend..


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2008)

In the NL in Januari???

TPBM is firing the BBQ today


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2008)

You're fired!...pack up your hot rocks and leave! 

TPBM loves a nice thick steak.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2008)

I do. I enjoy a nice 2 pound Porterhouse and about 2 inches thick. Grilled with my special blend of spices.

TPBM like Seafood.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2008)

Love seafood. I used to live 20 miles from south Padre Island. My dad and I would go buy seafood right off the boats when they came into Port Isabel.

TPBM likes the beach.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't like the crowds at the beach. Would rather be in the Mountains of woods somewhere.
BBQ may get fired up this weekend after all this talk. Nice batch of BBQ Ribs, only a 6 hour cook.

TPBM doesn't have the patience to tend a fire for six hours in order to make homemade BBQ Ribs.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

You are correct.... If I want ribs, I go to "Frankies.... the place for ribs"

TPBM is glad today is Friday...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Without a doubt. Can't wait until 5:00 then it's off for two days of Ice Fishing, bow shooting and turkey call practice. 

TPBM thinks Ice Fisherman are not quite right in the head.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

You know what they say about one man's passion !!!

TPBM didn't know that tomorrow is Australia Day....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope i sure didnt, they must get bored having a holiday after the name of their country, c,mon guys do something original 


TPBM still doesnt care


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Not really, but I'm sure there are several Aussies that do.

TPBM think it's a waste to have a National Holiday fall on a weekend day and therefore not get an extra day off during the week.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

It's only "a waste" for the working class. The retired community could care
less.

TPBM would like to retire.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Dang right, and soon, but it's not going to happen unless I win the lottery tomorrow.

TPBM doesn't think there's a chance in heck I'm going to win the lottery tomorrow.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2008)

Let's see, if a milion people do the lottery then your chance is 1:999,999. I would say there is a chance, not much, but there still is. Although you have a higher chance of clashing with me, just keep on hoping Buck.

TPBM hates lotteries


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

Au contraire ! Love them ! Play the pick 3 and Va. Lotto all the time.
I'm ahead (this year) already.

TPBM would rather save his money...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes and no....

TPBM know who this gentleman is ....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

Isn't that General William C. Westmorland ???

TPBM will tell me if I'm wrong....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope Mr C, you're absolutely correct!

TPBM is having a quiet weekend.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2008)

Saturday will work outside.... weather permitting.

Sunday I have a youth meeting....

TPBM is active with their youth.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 25, 2008)

I am youth, being only 32 

TPBM likes work more than weekends


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nope, although I do go a little stir crazy being cooped up too long in the house on cold winter weekends.

THBM would like to go on a long hike in the woods this weekend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

nah just sit back with a coldie and celebrate aussie day

TPBM is jealous that us aussies get a long weekend


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 25, 2008)

You know us New Zealanders are, Eagle 

TPBM is a fan of CSI.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

I sure do.

yeah CSI is not bad

TPBM is fan of Iron Maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jan 26, 2008)

bloody oath! Love em!


TPBM is sinking a few beers tonight,,,,


----------



## ccheese (Jan 26, 2008)

No... not going to happen. Have to go to a memorial service for a friend who
was killed in an auto accident.

TPBM slept late this morning...

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 26, 2008)

not really, got up early and went out and had breakfast with the whole family

BTW charles, sorry about your friend

TPBM like me, had a nice breakfast this morning.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 26, 2008)

I did. I fixed a nice bacon sandwich.

I'm sorry for your friend too Charles.

TPBM likes jam on their toast.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2008)

Sometimes mostly prefer Vegemite.


TPBM doesn't know what Vegemite is...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 27, 2008)

Excuse me mate i do know what vegimite is it looks like road base and tastes like poo.

TPBM knows what vegimite is
I'm sorry to hear that about your friend charles.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 27, 2008)

of course I do, I like it, way better than promite.

TPBM disagrees


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2008)

Vegemite ? Promite ? I don't have a clue what you are talking about.

Thanks to all for the kind works about Chuck. He will be missed.

TPBM will explain about Vegemite and Promite...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry Mr C.....haven't got a clue.

TPBM will explain.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2008)

Spam extract for countries that don't have Fluff-N-Nutter.  

TPBM will stop making Charles answer alcohol questions!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll certainly try...

TPBM enjoys a good black java every now and then....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't have a clue what that is...

TPBM is glad I didn't clash with him


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

Coffee son, coffee.....

Well..... 

TPBM is a fan off Blackadder....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh most definately but like him better as Mr. Bean. The Christmas show in the store is hillarious!!!

TPBM likes the Biggest Loser.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2008)

Have noooo idea what that is...

TPBM will now explain...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2008)

Bunch of overweight people lose weight on tv. Says a lot for our society 



TPBM has a motorcycle....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes. Kawasaki Ninja

TPBM doesn't have a motorcycle, but wants one.


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2008)

no thank you, I love motorcycles, but I would not buy one.

TPBM hates TV Game shows.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't watch too many.

TPBM is sleepy.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes I am. Only 2pm in the afternoon aswell 


TPBM has been on a train recently....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2008)

I've never been on a train. Amtrac trains here in the states tend to fall off the tracks.

TPBM has been on a cruise.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2008)

nope never have

TPBM has and will telll us their opinion about it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope, sorry, never been on a cruise....

TPBM has been to Somme....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

No...... but I did stay at a Holiday Inn, once.

TPBM has never stayed at a Holiday Inn....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2008)

I sure have....

TPBM thinks like me, that Gil Elvgren is THE best pinup artist ever....

*Gil Elvgren's, Over Exposure*


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

Gee.... I donno. You got to go a long way to beat Vargas. 

TPBM has never seen a Vargas pin-up.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2008)

Yummy!!!!!!!

TPBM prefers blonds over brunettes.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2008)

At my age I only have one requirement.... Is she breathing ?

TPBM is very picky about his women

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not picky, but I do have do have my standards...

TPBM does not have that though....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 29, 2008)

nah I have standards

TPBM owns a mopar


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

nup. Could do in the future. Wouldn't mind a Valiant Regal V8. 


TPBM is starting a new career/course this year...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm continuing on with my boilermaking apprenticeship, 2nd year baby!

TPBM is trade qualified and will tell us what trade they are qualified in.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not at the moment. Could be though. Just doing a TAFE course this year and possibly starting a diesel mechanic apprenticeship next year.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lazyness.....

TPBM don't mind listen to big band music, jazz or blues from the '30's and '40's...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

No TBPM...Heinz...no TPBM.....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah man my bad 

But as it happens I dig the music you listed.


TPBM also enjoys the above music in Lucky13s post.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

I love big band. Glen Miller, Artie Shaw, Bennie Goodman, Duke Ellington, Count Basie. Love it.

TPBM hates big band music.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

Au Contraire ! I grew up to the music of the late 30's and 40's.

TPBM has a birthday, soon...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

If August is soon.

TPBM hates spiders


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not a fan specially with varieties that roam Australia..

TPBM has been in a Desert....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yes. Been in the Sahara several times....

TPBM prefers winter to summer...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

I prefer it to never be here! As I get older its the summer I enjoy.

TPBM doesn't know desert from dessert.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I do actually....

TPBM wonders what happened with that "make fun of Lucky" thread...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> TPBM wonders what happened with that "make fun of Lucky" thread...



Gee how did I miss that ? Didn't know there was such a thread.

TPBM thinks I should be more attentive to my surroundings...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

Only if your wife says so. Otherwise, enjoy the peace and quiet!!!! ha ha

TPBM is not married.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

True....

TPBM is not in a relationship for moment...either.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM has a nasty cold and is sick and tired of being sick and tired (I am)!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, not for the moment....

TPBM is of Scandinavian heritage...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

No.... actually Dutch (sorry Marcel).... Both grandparents came from The
Netherlands.

TPBM is trying to give up a bad habit....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

Why sorry, Charles, I'm proud of the fact that you're partly dutch 
A bad habit, lets see.. nope, want to keep them for a while...

TPBM is becoming a father, soon


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm proud of my Dutch background too, Marcel. But I'm going to pass on
this...

TPBM is becoming a father, soon..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish.....

TPBM has a twin...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, not me.

TPBM has seen a ghost.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, I'm away from the board for 3 days and as soon as I post I clash!!!

TPBM has a twin.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM has though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

WTF!!?? 

TPBM enjoys a good ghost story...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can live with or without them.

TPBM thinks I should hang it up and stop clashing all the time.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

Nah, Lucky likes it!! 

TPBM wears glasses.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, I have perfect eyes

TPBM has lenses


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

By that I guess you mean wears glasses. Oh yes.... Tri-focals !!

TPBM needs to make an appontment with their dentist...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, for my periodioc check out.

TPBM has traveled the world


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, been out of the country 4 times. All to Canada.

TPBM has better the 20/20 vision.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm afraid not....

TPBM enjoys blues on harmonica.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, but I do on my Les Paul

TPBM has a degree in music theory


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM is either having a DejaVu moment or some of these questions have been asked before.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

All good things come back. And you spend too much time in this thread 

TPBM doesn't believe in DejaVu


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 29, 2008)

I feel like I've responded to this same TPBM before  

TPBM watches the NYSE religiously.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

NYSE= New York Second Edition???

TPBM will explain


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 29, 2008)

*N*ew *Y*ork *S*tock *E*xchange

TPBM keeps all his money in his mattress.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

New York Stock Exchange - Wall Street - little letters that mean something racing across the bottom of the screen.

(damn that was quick TO)

keep my money in my front pocket where I can feel it.

TPBM will start a "Get Lucky" thread.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, he might get angry with me?

TPBM thinks the person below me spends way too much time in this thread and not enough time in the breaking news thread. And would spend all his time in the Get Lucky thread if it was created.

Clash?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

Tell me more about the "Get Lucky" thread. I havn't gotten "lucky" in a
whole lotta years !!!

TPBM doesn't understand....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't understand anything, it's part of my charming personality

TPBM thinks Bucky is a whimp for not creating a "get lucky" thread


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

and a @#[email protected] and a *((*^ and a ***** with a smidgen of ####***

TPBM wants to know what English that is.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Smata$$ Clashmaster? Yes I do.

TPBM has another word he would sustitute?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ebonics?

THBM thinks I'm really a nice person besides what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2008)

Clashing with yourself Bucky 

Yes I do

TPBM does too


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

yes I do except maybe a little self-abusive?  

TPBM needs band-aids.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, cut my finger.

TPBM wants a pet rattlesnake.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think so. I think Adler has a pet snake.....

TPBM is going out for supper....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, going home after work and resting and recovering from a nasty cold.

TPBM will watch a movie tonight.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

If a good one is on.

TPBM will go to the movies this weekend.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thinking about it, fancy I am Legend or American Gangster.


TPBM likes the band Madness....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

I liked Loudness back in the 80's. I don't know Madness.

TPBM likes egyptian food.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2008)

While listening to Madness..."Our house, in the middle of the street....!"

TPBM used to wear a Flock of Seagulls hairdo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2008)

No (beep)....(beep) way....

TPBM is shocked over my (beep) bad (beep) language....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2008)

Not particulary, I swear enough myself.

TPBM plays for a local sporting club.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish!

TPBM will tell us their new years resolution


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2008)

To start playing cricket again. Took a year off and missed it badly. Also improving fitness and doing some weights.


TPBM has already completed their new years resolution,.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

never had one

TPBM is eating takeaway tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2008)

Almost...the missus whipped me up a couple of burgers!

TPBM will cover their ears so they don't hear Lucky's colourful language!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, already gone deaf from the colorful banter. Flannel mouth that he is!  

TPBM voted for the Star Trek party in his local primary.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

We havn't had the local primary, yet. But I do plan on voting...

TPBM knows all the words to "Waltzing Matilda"...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

No. Here in Texas you are issued a Republican party card at birth and they place it in your casket when you die. The Democratic party button on the voting machine has cobwebs all over it because it's never used here. 

TPBM couldn't care less about politics.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2008)

Try not to get too involved....

TPBM is a lefty....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep....the only one in my family for 5 generations so I'm told

TPBM is too.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 30, 2008)

No, I'm one of the 75%.

TPBM hates to paint.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

Boy, you got that right. Over the years we've tried to make the house
maintenance free with vinyl siding, etc. Of course, there's always the
inside to paint....

TPBM knows all the words to "Waltzing Matilda"...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, just two of them.

TPBM is ed with all the US Presidential Candidates.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

Won't comment on the democrats. Republicans could be better, but they are not bad all in all. It could always be worse.

TPBM is scared of clowns


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not afraid of them, just hate them. Mimes as well. Afraid I'd be put in prison for many years if a Mime ever came up to me and started into his/her act.

TPBM thinks Mimes should be neutered so they are unable to spawn Demon Mime Children.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2008)

You mean like nutered and put in cages for public display, like a zoo?

Am not that bothered....

TPBM has a gruff with their neighbour...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

No, I'm on good terms with all my neighbors...

TPBM is color blind

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, I can see the blue letters in your siggy 

TPBM almost ran over a pedestrian with his car today


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope and I see the blue letters also Charles!

TPBM thinks the rock back Rush is one of the best bands ever.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope as I don't know them, sorry Thor

TPBM can see the blue letters in Charles siggy as well


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

Blue letters ? Oh..Oh.... yea... right. 

I still wanna know how Marcel got a see-thru BF-109 for his siggy.

TPBM wonders, too..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

No, I know 

TPBM is afraid I won't tell


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

I know you wont tell, you sneaky little man. However, I will. When you have an image in photoshop, you can set a transparency to it, from 0 to 100 percent. Easy stuff.

TPBM knows how to use photoshop.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

No.... don't have the program.

TPBM does have it...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, use paintshop pro
Right Thor, but I would 've told Charles if he really wanted to know

TPBM doesn't have a computer but uses his neighbour's


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

Marcel, mon ami.... I have seven computers in a house with two people in it.
When a friend or neighbor throws one out, I catch it.

TPBM is going to dine out tonight...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope....working....

TPBM is thinking about HER right now....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2008)

Who? eh about, my wife.. eh.. thinking about you all the time dear  

TPBM should be working instead of being on this forum


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

er..... B I N G O.. (Don't let the boss know !)

TPBM is self employed...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, used to be bun no more.

TPBM would like to see a Yeti in the wild.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 30, 2008)

yep it would be interesting.
TPBM thinks Yeti are real


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

Surely they be. Me and uncle jimmy jack seen wun.

TPBM likes to ski


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

Never been on skis in my life. Why start now ?

TPBM will tell me about the "Get Lucky" thread....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2008)

Its this thread where the antagonist wonders as he sits in a gay bar if he will get Lucky. Plot revolves around a gang of thugs, a rabbi, some stripper girls and a waterfall that no one can see trying to be the last 40 year old virgin. Best part it takes place in Scotland and everyone starts tripping over each other until they meet under a "Big W". The last one on the scene is a little man in a black trench coat with the number "13" on the back whose name is Lucky. As everyone gets up they yell..."Get Lucky!!" Fade to black. Then scroll Star Wars type print.

TPBM thinks I should get a real job.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2008)

No Njaco, I like the job you have!!! HA HA HA HA

TPBM will continue the "get lucky" story.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Naaah....you're such a good job....be careful though....I'm NOT in a good mood...






TPBM will continue the "get lucky" story.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 31, 2008)

nah I will let the experts do that

TPBM is lucky and is delighted that I now know who sewde savage is (he raced AAR cudas)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yyaaayyy!!

Unfortunatley he died doing what he loved....racing!

TPBM has met a famous racing driver....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2008)

Met my fair share of big Australian racing drivers.

Biggest motorsport would be Barry Sheene. Great guy RIP mate.


TPBM is buying a new house soon....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Nah ! We've only been in this one since 1967.... it ain't broke in yet.
My wife would like a new house with a huge kitchen...

TPBM hates to cut the lawn...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, mainly because through lack of rain and the summer my lawn is dust...

TPBM plays poker...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2008)

I poke her as much as I ....ohh, sorry. Nope, don't play cards.

TPBM watched the sunrise this morning.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope...sound asleep.

TPBM know who Smokey Yunick was.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 31, 2008)

No, but I know who Yahoo Serious is

but the TBPM doesn't


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope. 


TPBM likes Comedy Yahoo.com


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

BTW, Smokey Yunick was a race car driver til his legs were mangled in a
wreck. Then he became a very good race mechanic. Hi might have been
Richard Petty's mechanic....

I'm not really into comedy at all, and never been to Yahoo, either...

TPBM likes stuffed peppers....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sure, have not had them in a while. May have to cook up a batch this weekend?

TPBM uses Tabasco Sauce like Ketchup.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can't say that I do....

TPBM can cook a kick *ss chili....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2008)

I can cook a pretty good one, but since I normally dont eat spicy food I can not say it is very hot.

TPBM has some big plans this summer.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Wife is talking about going to Nova Scotia for a vacation..... guess we'll
see.

TPBM is not going to take a vacation this year...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope not this year. Biggest plan is going to a friends in June to build some bows, arrows, and knives.
Next year it's Elk hunting in Colorado though.

TPBM would like a custom knife made to his specs.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Heck yea i want an old saw mill blade rusted for a 100 years with a watermarked shine  


TPBM Doesnt care for stuffed jalapenos


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, stuffed Jalepenos!!! Wrapped with bacon!!! Called Atomic Buffalo Turds on the smoker forums. Good Stuff.

TPBM likes his food hot and spicy.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2008)

Just like my women! I have tons of hot sauces - halepeno, capsum, habenaro, etc. love the stuff.

TPBM wants to go somewhere hot.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Yea..... How about Truk atoll ??? Would love to go there !

TPBM would like to join me for SCUBA in Truk Lagoon

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah..!

TPBM loves snowmobiles....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Never been on one...... never even see a real one !

TPBM has a valid passport

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, I sometimes travel for my work, so I must have and you are obliged to have identification papers here in the NL

TPBM knows why a orange pepper is orange instead of red and will tell me


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pepper color (Bell pepper anywho) is determined by when the are picked. Green Bells are un-ripe, yellows a re riper, reds are ripe. Or that's what I've always been lead to believe.

TPBM is making a special dinner to go with watching the Superbowl this Sunday? I'm making either Gumbo or Jabalaya with plenty of Peppers!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope.... Won't even be watching ! Don't like football !

TPBM would like to have the jar of caviar I just tossed in the trash.
“Marky’s Capelin Black Caviar, a product of Iceland”

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

No, fish eggs never seemed to appeal to me. Particularly ones someone just threw in the trash.

TPBM would like Charles tainted can of Caviar though


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually, they ain't tainted.... they just smell fishy !!

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Pepper color (Bell pepper anywho) is determined by when the are picked. Green Bells are un-ripe, yellows a re riper, reds are ripe. Or that's what I've always been lead to believe.



Sorry, wrong Buck, yellow pepper are mutated so they don't make the red color, and never will get the color red, orange are in turn mutated yellow pepper and their ripe color will stay orange.

And no, I don't want caviar

TPBM wants to eat herring like a real dutch fisherman (raw, with grate and all)


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

No.... I don't think so. That sounds too fishy...

TPBM will tell me why I keep thinking today is Friday !!

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

No, No, No, raw fish and fish eggs just ain't right for eating.

TPBM thinks Lutefisk and Lefse would make for a great dinner tonight.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can't go one day without a clash!!!

TPBM will tell Charles why he keeps thinking today is Friday and wants Lutefisk for dinner.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

It wasn't me, it wasn't me!!!!

Because he has a day off tomorrow, just like me.

TPBM is jealours for me having a day off


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep. And don't do it again

TPBM is sick.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually, I'm quite well, thank you....

TPBM is the one with the cold...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope and hope to stay that way for a while

TPBM hates his job


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can't say that I do....

TPBM is longing for the summer to come.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, tired of winter. And I'm the one with the cold. Nasty one, third one this month.

TPBM thinks I should change my screen name to the Clashinator?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope, but I think you need a little extra vitamine C, her, have a virtual orange pepper

TPBM wonders why I'm talking about pepper all the time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

You must really like you pepper, or you just have some issues
Been taking massive doses of Vitamin C, not helping!!!

TPBM thinks Ms. Brittany Spears is not playing with a full deck of cards.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

Didn't know she played poker...

TPBM has the whole CD collection of Briney Spears


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you mean the 'pop-tart' Britney Spears ? No, I think she can't sing,
can't act, can't dance and I do believe she is a few bricks shy of a load.

TPBM agrees...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, she's definately a few dishes away from a full set.

TPBM has seen a Chupacabra.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't even know what they are

TPBM does and will educate me


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2008)

Can't SE, I have no idea either!

TPBM will have to educate us both!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

3 strikes, have no clue.


TPBM perhaps will know?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

A chupacabra is a "supposed" creature that sucks the blood of an animal,
preferrably a goat. There is no documented evidence that it actually exists,
altho goats have been found with their blood "drained". I do not remember
where this creature lives, tho....

TPBM has a birthday, soon.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes! in a few weeks....

TPBM will tell us if Charles is spinning a BIG one...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope, thats a very common tale here in Texas.

TPBM believes in bigfoot.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 1, 2008)

No, I don't. Nessie told me Bigfoot doesn't exist.

TPBM has seen a ghost.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope, but I once turned a light off in the basement, it was on a pull cord switch, and I walked away. Got about 3 feet away and the light came back on. Strange, turned it off a second time and it stayed off.

TPBM has been spooked as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually, I didn't see one, but had a REALLY strange experience once. In 1984, My girlfriend, a buddy, and myself were sitting in her room talking and had her radio on the floor next to us. She was telling us that when her house was built, a worker died because he fell off the roof (2 story house). Her and her family had seen many many strange things in that house. Just then her radio dial zoomed from one end of the dial to the other, stopping on a different station. Remember, this was before digital radios. It had the old dial that you had to spin with your thumb. We looked at each other and ran out of the house.

TPBM has a good ghost story.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

My father-in-law died in the 70's. My wife and I have both seen him 
walking down the hallway..... with a top hat on ! To the best of our
knowledge, "Pop" never owned a top hat.

TPBM is ready to run out of the house after that one !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Naw, take more than that to make me run out of the house. I find this stuff fascinating. 

TPBM only sees apparitions after eating a spicy dinner.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

No .... food has nothing to do with it. Now... drink is another story.....

TPBM is excited about something....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

The weekend!!!!! After a week of a nasty cold/bronchitus I'm going to lay around and rest all weekend. 

TPBM needs a long vacation.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2008)

got one scheduled in August.

TPBM just took a vacation


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

No, I'll probably take mine in late summer.

TPBM likes hard boiled eggs with his beer/ale

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

No, cannot say that I do.

TPBM has been abducted by aliens or would like to be abducted by Agent Scully. Since we are on the paranormal stuff lately.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 1, 2008)

My fencing instructor always jokes that me and my brother have been abducted by aliens when we are late, but our memory has been erased so we can't tell. 


TPBM has seen aliens.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2008)

Agent Scully can "abduct" me anytime....







TPBM loves to talk about space...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

Tea, but I like the real stuff, not what people amagine. I would like to go
on a real mission ....... out there !

TPBM thinks I've lost it.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope, I would like to go on that trip as well.

TPBM likes to ride a mountain bike, in the mountains.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope.... don't own a bike.

TPBM likes to paint....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2008)

No, I hate it. I'm a musician, not a painter!

TPBM is thinking of space as the final frontier


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, it probably is.

TPBM is a trekkie


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, sort of

TPBM knows captain James T. Kirk's middle name


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

I do, James Tiberious Kirk.

TPBM would like to have Vulcan ears just to freak people out.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

Bucky... I think you spelled it wrong !!

No.... but I would like to have Spock's calculating mind....

TPBM's thinking about pasta for supper....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Not tonight. Chili smoked on the Barbeque might be on order for Superbowl Sunday though.

TPBM thinks smoked Chili is just wrong.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

Gee...I donno..... never smoked a chili ! You know, one man's passion.....

TPBM is going to have a Super Bowl Party 

Chatrles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a party where you can drink a super big glas of Bowl? 

TPBM likes soccer


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Never was a big soccer fan. Just was not my thing.

TPBM thinks George Foreman was a great Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes he was! Gotta give props to him fighting and winning at his age.

TPBM stands in his backyard, points to the sky and yells "airplane! Airplane!"


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

No, No..... it's "da plane.... da plane"

TPBM doesn't wear a wrist watch....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

not all the time. time goes too fast to watch it.


TPBM finds there are too many morons that can drive...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

Plus a great many idiots...

TPBM will tell us what time it is in their neck of the woods.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

12:23pm currently.



TPBM owns a fishing boat...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

No... I do have a sailboat, tho. 

Geeze..... you're 16 hours ahead of us on the east coast of the USA.

TPBM believes in "the here-after"

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 1, 2008)

not really

TPBM like me thinks that john edwards is full of crap


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2008)

So much so that he has stock in Pampers.

TPBM knows the difference between there, their and they'er.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

One is ownership the other is an observation.


TPBM owns an english sports car....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhhhh, no. Ford F-150 SuperCrew

TPBM owns a muscle car.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2008)

Almost, owned a '69 British Leyland Land Rover 88 for 10 years. Miss that darn thing. Best fun I had.

TPBM thinks the Superbowl is stupid.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

Dont really have an opinion on it.

TPBM is doing housework today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope....lazy git today actually.....no wait...I've done a load of washing..!

TPBM would love to have their own racetrack.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2008)

yup, where not one entry car is worth more than $2000. makes it interesting and just like old times.

TPBM has to work on their car.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 2, 2008)

not so much 'has' to but wants to 


TPBM is very tired...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope, just woke up.

TPBM has a big day planned.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea... right..... for the first time in three years I had to work !!

TPBM is going out for seafood, tonight..

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope I cook Indian food tonight. I had Seafood last weekend.

TPBM will tell us there Super Bowl plans.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2008)

Quite simple, Chris. My TV will not be on, I will not be watching the
Super Bowl. Don't like football....

TPBM will have a big super bowl party....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2008)

Only in my mind...."Eagles up 53 to 2, #5 going deep, deep...wait, thats right, its the Pats and who else?" Won't matter. Found a job for my kids tommorrow and I'm gonna teach them about capitalism and banking.  

TPBM will be drinking black tea with scones and have a Summer Rain candle lit, listening to Nat King Cole at 6:30 (EST) tommorrow evening.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow. Your exactly right! How did you do that. I will be drinking black coors tea with scone nachos. My summer rain ceiling fan light will be lit and I'll be listening to Nat King John Madden Cole.

Your GOOD!!!!

TPBM things Njaco is a nut!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2008)

I think he's crazy too.
So do I!
Me too!

TPBM found some hidden money.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 3, 2008)

In fact I have! I found a heap of pennies and farthings in the back of my cupboard this afternoon, dating back to 1913!
TPBM can value these coins for me


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2008)

nup sorry mate.


TPBM has monday off...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM has a famous dead relative....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2008)

My wife and Princess Di share the same last name (Spencer) and we have
found that they are umteenth cousins.... twice removed.

TPBM likes to walk in the rain..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2008)

Sometimes when I'm prepared to.

TPBM does enjoy a the waves crashing on the coast in hard wind


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sure does, as long it's not too hard a wind....

TPBM remembers the Hardy Boys' TV series....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 3, 2008)

Sure do, with Parker Stevenson and Shawn Cassidy. Also remember the Nancy Drew series.

TPBM remembers it too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope....sorry.

TPBM remembers those crazy show cars from the 60's and 70's...with Boot Hill Express.....






and Lil' Coffin being two of them....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2008)

ahhhh, Barris specials?! Love'd them!

TPBM remembers building a plastic model of those cars.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 3, 2008)

One of my customers has one, i'll try to get pics of it. i think it was on the munsters show


TPBM thought the Lilly was hot on the munsters


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2008)

Never watched the show.... I don't do comedy's...

TPBM is wondering where the forum members are....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2008)

Not really.


TPBM loves to do wood work....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2008)

I use to, had my own wood shop. Had a Shopsmith with all the goodies...

TPBM is not happy with the Superbowl score.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2008)

CORRECT! What spread?

TPBM was rooting for the cheerleaders.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 3, 2008)

Hell yeah, since I really didn't care who won. Great game!!!!

TPBM is sad the Giants won.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, don't even know who they are

TPBM doesn't care about the superbole either


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

You are correct.... did not watch it.

TPBM lost money on the Super Bowl.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

yes I did. One dollar.

TPBM lost more than I did.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope.....

TPBM still enjoy to watch the "Whacky Races"....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

Whacky Races ??? Not familiar with those.....

TPBM will tell me about the Whacky Races....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Also, ma bad....should be "Wacky Races"...sorry.

TPBM prefer the old classic cartoons like....






over today's lame copies....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

I like Tom  Jerry, and The Road Runner, Bugs, Daffy, et al.
Don't care for Scooby-do...

TPBM is taking it easy, today....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

Work load is pretty light today so I guess I am. 

TPBM considers himself an artist.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, and I'm a lefty too. They tell me us leftied are supposed to be artitic, but I am proof that this is not the case. Mother and sister are lefties as well and are artistic though.

TPBM can't even paint the walls in his house without supervision.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

.....No comment....

TPBM is fighting off a virus.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, nasty cold.. Been sick for almost the entire month of January with one ailment or another.

TPBM thinks I should move to a warmer climate and get away from these long Minnesota winters!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

NO NO NO NO NO. As a lifelong resident of Texas, I'd say stay in Minnesota. I hate it when it's above 70 degrees.

TPBM is a weirdo and likes warm weather.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Not at all. In my younger days I didn't mind the cold and snow, not it's just a PITA...

TPBM doesn't know what PITA stands for (not the animal rights group in this case).


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh yes I do..... My mother use to tell me that I was a pain....
My teacher alway told me I was Incorrigible..... I thought it was
a compliment ! BTW The animal rights group is PETA !

TPBM doesn't know what PETA stands for...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

People Eating Tasty Animals?
I did know the differenced in PETA and PITA, just wanted ot make sure there was not confusion.

TPBM thinks my answer is correct.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

Dead on Buck

TPBM eats squid


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Most definately! Calamari is great! And PETA is just a bunch of loosers who need real lives. Freakin nutjobs!

TPBM is waiting for baseball to start.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope. Never was a big baseball fan.

TPBM is getting ready to go eat some tasty animals for lunch.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope....I'm waiting for my H-U-G-E lottery win to come through...

TPBM don't eat fish....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

BUCKY....!!! You pr*ck!!  

Already had some.....still the same...TPBM.

TPBM don't eat fish....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope lunchhour passed about 7 hours ago

TPBM is in the same timezone as I am


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Clashed with Lucky TWICE ??? 

You're right Luck, I don't like fish

TPBM is on GMT


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, CST.

TPBM doesn't think I'm that big of a pr*ck as Lucky seem to think?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Clash clash Clash, is all I seem to be able to today 

Yes you are, you keep on clashing with me, like Luck, you both are pr*cks 

TPBM wants to join this clash party..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Seems that I'm already part of the supreme dream clash team....

TPBM wants in as well...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

Think I'll pass..

TPBM wants to know more of the "Get Lucky" thread...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

So then as Lucky runs away from the Rabbi and the stripper ladies.....

TPBM has to buy new underwear.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

Why ? 

TPBM is confused at Chris' question also...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

What now...??

TPBM will explain in deep...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Deep in your underware? In your dreams!

TPBM will make a get lucky thread now


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope I will not....

TPBM thinks like me, that Marcel got it aaaallll wrong.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

I havn't gotten lucky since Pearl Harbor got bombed !

TPBM is addicted to chewing gum...

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope not gonna be me to start that thread, Lucky already thinks I'm a pr*ck

TPBM has brown racing stripe undies .


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Good lord!!! No I do not have a chewing gum addiction, I do however have an affinity for clashing with others responses.

TPBM has brown racing stripe undies!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

not sure those are racing stripes.....hence the need for new undies  

TPBM wants to start a "Get Lucky" thread but unsure how.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh God...No....!

Aaaaand there's Njaco!

Now, why would I do that?

TPBM was known as yellow dot in school...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

Not today....

TPBM thinks Bucky has an affinity for clashing with others responses.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yup... He's a clash addict....THE clash master....Master of clashing posts...

TPBM agree to disagree...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Does this count?

TPBM want's to get lucky as well.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

I give up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

I always want to get lucky...

So does TPBM..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes I do, always afraid she'll see my striped undies though.

TPBM can't believe I didn't clash this time?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah that and you didn't TPBM!

TPBM wants to get lost.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Somewhere nice and with alot of classy ladies...

TPBM is already lost...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Always mate,

TPBM has a compas


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep, didn't do me any good sitting back in camp when I was lost in the Colorado Mountains for 10 hours a few years back.

TPBM has been bitten by a wild animal.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, by my wife 

TPBM clashes with me now


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

Not this time....

TPBM wonders if Marcel's countryman is in deep do-doo...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Arent't either of them always in deep do-doo, in one way or another....?

TPBM will now investigate...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

* produces magnifying glass *

*Ponders and has no answers*


TPBM believes my detecting skills leave a lot to be desired...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats why you have me you Dr. Watson. And I have concluded from Lucky's post he is making a mistake. Marcel's countryman is schizophrenic.

TPBM will come up with another $10 word.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

one thousand cents................



TPBM smokes a pipe.........


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 5, 2008)

Never have. I tried a cigar once....hated it. I only smoke a cig when I'm drinking heavily which is only 1 or 2 times a year. It kinda takes the edge off the buzz.

TPBM smokes daily.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Unfortunatley yes and I'm trying to quit. Addicted to menthol cigs, scourge of the East coast.

TPBM knew sir Raleigh.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

according Mr John Lennon " he was such a stupid git "
- Im so tired off 1968s White Album ( Beatles )


TPBM needs a new keyboard...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah a few of my keys have worn off...trying to see what they are (fastest one finger typer east of the Mississsippi here!)

TPBM will explain why they like the "White Album".


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't have it....

TPBM always laugh when he watch some of the nostalgic music shows on the silly box , showing old groups from the 70's and their "moves"...thinking...."oh my God"...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Ain't that the truth! And we actually thought that was cool?!!??

TPBM has the soundtrack to "The Prisoner" tv show.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM rather NOT think about the 80's....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

ewww, is that ever true. Great music? TV shows? Car designs? The world had a collective brain fart in the 80's.

TPBM would like to be married to Jessica Alba.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Who?

TPBM don't believe in acting your age...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

No I don't. Whats my age? And this is Jessica...

TPBM is getting glasses soon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Then I'd wouldn't mind....I guess.

I already have glasses...

TPBM thinks that The Doors is one of THE best groupos ever...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2008)

They were OK.

TPBM wants to learn to play Stairway to Heaven on the Harmonica.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Naaah....rather some blues then.

TPBM dig blues...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh yeah! Mississippi Fred McDowell. Ahead of his time!

TPBM like cajun music.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Can listen to it....

TPBM will tell us more about Mississippi Fred McDowell.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2008)

As far as I can tell he was ahead of his time

TPBM will tell us more abour Mississippi Fred McDowell.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

Fred McDowell was a blues singer 40s to 70s. Along with his wife he played some of the greatest blues from his porch. I love his stuff. "Death Letter Moan", etc.

Fred McDowell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TPBM is checking iTunes right now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope....will check more though...

TPBM likes bottleneck guitar music..


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes I do. Anything from Robert Johnson to Duane Allman of the Allman brothers.

TPBM plays air guitar along with his favorite tunes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is the last TPOM....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2008)

Fell asleep for a while there. Not sure what TPOM means? The Person Over Me? 

TPBM will define TBOM for ME.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2008)

TBOM the bottom on you????

TPBM is Bucksnort


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 5, 2008)

Guilty.

TPBM has the majority of his posts on this forum in this thread.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope, I think you have, clashed an non clashed

TPBM has been flying in a warbird once


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Are we starting to clash again now Marcel??

Nope...

TPBM has though...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I still want to prove I'm the clash master 

I've flown as a passenger in a C47 once.

TPBM thinks flightsims are everything you need to experience fight


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

thats what flyboy told me!  (the one with the kitten avatar, not flyboyJ)

We fly sims because we love warbirds. We don't love warbirds because we fly sims.

TPBM still has the Pong game.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep programmed myself

TPBM is a JAVA programmer


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

Nah Im not that clever 


TPBM is seeing a band tonight,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2008)

Rubber band ? Band-aid ? Guess not....

TPBM likes to ride a bike....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

Indeed I do. Rode 25kms the other night, mix of mountain and road work. 


TPBM owns a large screen television..............


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep. 54" Sony projection TV, but the dang thing isn't working too well and it's going to cost $400 to fix. But that's a bunch cheaper than buying a new one.

TPBM has a plasma/LCD TV.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2008)

I wish....

TPBM is allergic to something...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes actually...a bee sting. not nice 

TPBM has an itch they can't scratch.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope, got all my itches covered. Thanks.

TPBM has had a tick on them before.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yea.... many times.....

TPBM wears glasses...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup....

TPBM still read his W. E. Johns Bigglesworth..


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Fraid not..... Don't know the gentleman...

TPBM (probably Bucky) will explain....W. E. Johns Bigglesworth

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry Mr C....W. E. Johns is the author and James Bigglesworth is his hero... ma bad!

Try the same TPBM again...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Google tells me (Captain) W.E. Johns was an author of childrens books who
died in 1968. The Biggles books was but one catagory.... Unfortunately
(for me) I have never read them.

TPBM watched the recovery of the B-25C on the Discovery channel, last 
night. (Good show !)

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2008)

Not last night, but if it's the one they pulled out of the lake, I've seen it before.

TPBM recycles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't say I do....sorry.

TPBM is a tree hugger....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2008)

Only if I'm deer hunting and slip in my treestand.

TPBM thinks Man made Global Warming is a bunch of BS.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2008)

If by BS you mean Bogus Science...yep! And Bigglesworth I thought was a song by Klaatu?

TPBM is a bunny hugger.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sure, in this case BS can stand for that as well.
No Bunny hugging here.

TPBM would like to rent the Playboy mansion for a weekend of Bunny hugging.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes!! Well, more like BUY it!!

TPBM is expecting an invitation from me....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Absolutely ! Even tho I am almost 74, I am not blind.

TPBM remembers who Klattu was..... (Klattu, Verata Necto)

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't know who Klattu was, but Klaatu was the Michael Rennie alien character in
"The Day the Earth Stood Still".

TPBM remembers the "Bay of Pigs".

TO


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2008)

Didn't that have something to do with the Cuba crisis? No, I wasn't born then

TPBM was


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes I was born then, and yes, I was there on USS Essex. If you recall, we
were to provide air support..... which JFK suddenly declined to provide.

TPBM wears socks with sandals....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope, I walk on wooden shoes, remember 

TPBM likes tulips


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, I'll give the nice clean response to that last question about two lips.
Nope, they are pretty, but make my eye's water and head stuff up.

TPBM would like to know how to carve wood.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, I would. I'd like to do mallards, geese and ducks in general.

TPBM carries a pocket knife...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope,

TPBM likes to make paper airplanes


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2008)

yes, make them with my kids. Grabbed a book of 1,000 paper airplanes to make. (like to attach lit matches and fly them off the roof  )

TPBM watched "The Day The Earth Stood Still" at a Sci-fi marathon in a movie theatre but liked "Them" better.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2008)

Saw "TDTESS", but not in a theater, and did like "Them" much better. 

TPBM loves the "History Channel".

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes I do, TO.... and the Military channel and the Discovery channel...
and... and....

TPBM has a BIG tv...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope, hardly watch TV, there's only case Natalee Holloway on anyway...

TPBM would like to go to Aruba


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 6, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Nope, hardly watch TV, there's only case Natalee Holloway on anyway...
> 
> TPBM would like to go to Aruba


Nope Aruba is too pricey I'll opt for Cuba
TPBM has a collection of Hillary pinups


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2008)

No, but I do have a Hillary voodoo doll.  

TPBM collects toy soldiers.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope, but I would like one of those Hillary Voodoo Dolls. Does it come with a little paper bag to put over her head.

TPBM has had a Voodoo spell put on them? I have and the dang thing worked too!!!!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Not that I'm aware of, unless the voodoo bounces off Hillary

TPBM is not surprised at TO's remark; "No, but I do have a Hillary voodoo doll"

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 6, 2008)

The only thing I'm surprised about is he only has one! Maybe he blew the others up.

TPBM may not vote this year.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh I will vote, your can bet your arse on that ! TL... you're probably
right !

TPBM doesn't like licorice.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

I do like licorice.....

TPBM is still together with his highschool sweetheart...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey man.... I married her !! (Actually my Jr. High school girl)

TPBM, like me, never went to High School....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 7, 2008)

I went and loved it. I went to school on Senior Skip Day.

TPBM has his masters degree.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

As a 7th grade drop-out, think I'll pass on this....

Charles



Thorlifter said:


> TPBM has his masters degree.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 7, 2008)

No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.

TPBM still hangs out with his high school buddies.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Too far away mate....

TPBM lacks rhythm and can't dance....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

I can still jitterbug with the best of them. What these kids do on a dance
floor today, if far from "dancing".

TPBM thinks that Bucky and Lucky are the dynamic duo.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nothing dynamic about me today, pretty static actually. Too stiff and sore from last nights workout.

TBPM thinks Charles should post a video of him and his partner doing the Jitterbug.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good idea....

Would explain to the young riff raff around here what dacing is....

TPBM is a democrat..


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh yea..... and only two of us left..... me and TO.......

TPBM will not vote his party this time.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Probably not for the Presidential Candidate... May not vote for President at all?

TPBM is fed up with the election already and thinks Primaries/Caucuses were held way too early.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ideed....I should be the next President!

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely.... gotta get the stuff together for my income taxes..

TPBM has fond memories of Herve Villechaize and will tell us about them.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 7, 2008)

Wait a minute Charles, did you say I was a Democrat a few posts back  I'm an independent  

Herve Villechaize...Ain't that the guy who said "De plane, de plane"?

TPBM listens to Rush every day.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes I do. Can't wait to hear what he says about Romney dropping out of the race today.

TPBM listens to NPR.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Unfortunately no..... can't have a radio in my office (Ron's Rules)

TO: Did I say that ?

TPBM thinks TO is hearing things....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea, I'm definitely hearing voices.

TPBM saw a UFO last night.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope....

TPBM is a quaker....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope.

TPBM was with Ron Paul when he saw a UFO.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Bucky Lucky... I shoulda known....


Nope...

TPBM missed lunch, today...

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep, too busy working

TPBM will explain why american politics is more about the persons of the candidates then their message


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Short and simple, the mojority of the people of this country are too lazy to do any research on a candidate and rely on the news media for all thier information.

TPBM has another belief on the reason why.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Naaah, not really Bucky, I trust you.

TPBM is reading a VERY interesting book..


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes ! Silent Victory.... two volumes about the submaine war in the Pacific

TPBM is probably Bucky

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope, it's me...

TPBM is singing the Star Sprangled banner right now


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not at the moment. Maybe later in the shower.

TPBM thinks he may have dual personalities.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think so but Phillip does.....

TPBM thinks I need help.....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't we all?

TPBM has a headache


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I did, finally went away about a half an hour ago.

TPBM will take a short nap tonight before going to bed for the evening.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought about it, then just decided to turn in a bit earlier.

TPBM has a slight injury and will tell us about it (acute hangnail ?)

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2008)

yep, anal glaucoma and I don't know what to do about it. Thats was after I had the piles, vapors, the swoons and something the Dr said was Boncoski disease this week.

TPBM likes ducks and geese.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2008)

I like to goose and duck

TPBM has the complete box collection of the Teletubbies


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

(censored)!!!!

TPBM is a fan of fraggle rock....


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 7, 2008)

(censored again)!!!!!

TPBM know what in the hell Njaco is talking about.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

Beats me 

TPBM is taking the dog for a walk....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

Nope, no dog

TPBM is going for a walk in the afternoon


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2008)

I try to get a 20 minute walk every day after lunch [weather permitting].

TPBM is concerned about a friend....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nope, friends are all fine as far as I know.

TPBM came into work early today and is leaving early as well.


----------



## Soren (Feb 8, 2008)

I can only wish about the last..

TPBM put his gearknob into reverse while driving 70 on the highway.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh man.... teeth, hair and eyeballs all over the highway !! I don't think
so .....

TPBM is wondering where Bucky, Lucky and Marcel are...
All are AWOL from this thread....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2008)

Busy sleeping at my workbench at work

TPBM only has 2 hours left of work and then is going to post a bunch of new pics in the Breaking News thread!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

No and no... I'm home already, european time remember 
And Charles, here we are, sharing brighten up your lonly time here in the thread 

TPBM will comfort Charles and tell him he won't be alone in this thread, because he/she will be sharing it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2008)

Was gonna say have a drink, but since Mr C don't drink, I'll say have a cup of coffee and something to go on my tap....

TPBM like to listen to radio theater...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't even know where to find any on my radio dial?

TPBM has recently stopped drinking as have I.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

Nope, just opened a bottle of fine begian beer, cheers.

TPBM secretly drinks at work


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2008)

No I do not.

TPBM does not appreciate Marcel's taunting about his beer comsumption!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn Bucky....!

That's alright....

TPBM is having a BBQ this weekend....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

In this temperature????

TPBM thinks Bucky can easlily do without beer


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup.....

TPBM cannot though....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess I can. Went a year without alchohol a couple times in my life.
And if I wasn't on a diet and going Ice Fishing this weekend I would be doing a BBQ.

TPBM thinks it take a special person to sit on a frozen lake in the freezing cold trying to catch a fish? Special as in missing more than the normal amount of brain cells.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep, the cold will freese them dead...

TPBM no turns up the central heating a little more...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2008)

Naaaah....

TPBM enjoys glistening cold winter days with blues skies and fresh snow...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

Apart from the snow, it spoils the ice for skating

TPBM has brokien his leg while skiing


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nope, never skid once in my life. Have broken many bones though. Broken Toes and Ribs hurt the most.

TPBM is wondering where Charles went, particularly since he thought the rest of us were AWOL earlier?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

What is AWOL? I guess he fled for our sincere friendship 

TPBM will explain what AWOL means


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 8, 2008)

Absent WithOut Leave. Military jargon, in this case it means Charles is mysteriously missing from the thread.

TPBM has a FUBAR situation happening at his workplace.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2008)

Boy, do I ever, but I can't say anything cause I think the lawsuits are about to fly.

TPBM secretly wishes to own a teacup poodle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2008)

I hate poodles.....pink, green, blue or whatever f*cking color the old ladies have them bl**dy spray painted in....

TPBM has been Daytona and Talladega Superspeedways...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 9, 2008)

Nup cant say I have.....


TPBM has been to London.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nope....not yet.

TPBM would love to surf in a "pipeline"


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2008)

Mmmmm..not really, don't even have a surf board!

TPBM needs a haircut...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2008)

I actually do....

TPBM was the most popular dude in school...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 9, 2008)

I still am

TPBM wonders where Charles went


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup!

TPBM thinks that the truth is out there.....Elvis isn't dead, him and James Dean has only returned to their mothership....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 9, 2008)

No, Elvis is in the dimension of the King, according to Douglas Adams...

TPBM is a fan of "The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy"


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 9, 2008)

Never read the book nor did I see the movie

TPBM loves chocolate


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2008)

I do like chocolate....but not too much though.

TPBM enjoy a good game of chess.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeez haven't played Chess for a long while,wouldn't mind a good game though!

TPBM will be up before the sun rises tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope, I wasn't....

TPBM knows what the Dark Side of NASCAR means....


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2008)

Where everything is oil and grease and they're ruled by Ford Sith and Dodge Vader.

TPBM only reads the gaming threads.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope.... not a gamer. Read most of the threads, altho the technical ones
are over my head.

TPBM is a lefty.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope....I'm a righty.

TPBM is just about to go to the store/shop...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope, wife has got me doing some interior painting.

TPBM hates to paint.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Feb 10, 2008)

I do

TPBM went to the beach today


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd say that I'm a fair bit away from the beach here in Glasgow....so nope.

TPBM has a upcoming party to go to soon....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope

TPBM things this thread is due for renewal


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 10, 2008)

Yep.

TPBM can do just that.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wish i knew how




TPBM does though, here he comes to save the day


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just did...don't know how to make it sticky though....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 11, 2008)

TPBM lucky?? 


Alright....


TPBM likes Dream Theater.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2008)

We have a part IV chaps....
It's down in normal threads as I don't
think that I can make it sticky....


----------



## Soren (Feb 11, 2008)

TPBM drinks cola everyday..


----------

